# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  What are you listening to?

## Chocolate



----------


## est



----------


## Ont Mon



----------


## Anteros



----------


## onawheel



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Ont Mon



----------


## Coffee



----------


## Equinox



----------


## Parthenia



----------


## Cam



----------


## FracturedMoonlight



----------


## Ont Mon



----------


## shelbster18

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yASdLEirLY8

----------


## est

http://soundcloud.com/load-records/l...olt-king-candy

----------


## brighter



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Anteros



----------


## Ont Mon

Don't judge me! D:

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Member11



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Anteros

> 



Wtf did I just watch?!!!  ::

----------


## Member11

> Wtf did I just watch?!!!



Metro is Melbourne's rail company, it is their campaign on train safety. The song is highly addictive though. ::

----------


## CityofAngels



----------


## Equinox



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Anteros

> Metro is Melbourne's rail company, it is their campaign on train safety. The song is highly addictive though.



I was wondering if that was a real ad - it's hilarious!!!   I love "dark" humor like that!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Fallen18



----------


## Fallen18



----------


## Equinox



----------


## Fallen18

lmao oh this song.

----------


## anonymid



----------


## Fallen18



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Prodigy



----------


## MrQuiet76



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## WintersTale

Bjork - Bachelorette

----------


## Anteros



----------


## WintersTale

The Wallflowers - Asleep At The Wheel

----------


## anonymid



----------


## CityofAngels

> 




The inspiration for Game of Thrones.

----------


## WintersTale

Michael Jackson - Just Good Friends

----------


## CityofAngels



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## jsgt

Quarterflash - Harden My Heart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNAOeU1sqZE

----------


## WintersTale

Storm Corrosion - Happy

----------


## SweetsoulSister

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHNiYIvt7ag

----------


## JustGaara

Pendulum - Crush

----------


## Equinox

^ Great song, love Pendulum!

----------


## grimmnaux

A song called 'Linda Hada' by a post-hardcore band called 'Time To Burn'

----------


## stewie



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## WintersTale

Lights - Heavy Rope (Live)

----------


## fetisha



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Cage



----------


## Prodigy



----------


## CeCe



----------


## JustAShadow



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## shelbster18

I really want to buy the new Placebo EP. I can't believe I didn't hear about it until yesterday. They never cease to amaze me. First, Deftones comes out with an awesome new album and now Placebo.  :Celebrate:

----------


## L



----------


## stewie



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## CityofAngels



----------


## CityofAngels

Lead singer Claude Jeter refused to sing anything but Gospel, I think if he went into pop he would have been top ten for his era. Paul Simon wrote Bridge Over Troubled Water after hearing this and took the title from a line in this. Simon sent a $1000 check to the group as thanks.

----------


## CityofAngels



----------


## Equinox

I'm mesmerized  ::s: hock:

----------


## Ont Mon



----------


## Apocalyptic

A lot of The Cure, The Smiths and NIN. Classic!

----------


## anonymid



----------


## shelbster18

> 



Dumb ways to die. So many dumb ways to die. Dumb ways to die-i-i. So many dumb ways to die.  ::

----------


## SmileyFace

Michael Buble -- I'll Be Home for Christmas

----------


## JustAShadow



----------


## Equinox

^Great song above, love The Smashing Pumpkins!

----------


## WintersTale

Anthony Phillips - Henry

----------


## Cam

Been obsessing over Breaking Benjamin and Oasis lately.

----------


## shelbster18



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## CityofAngels



----------


## L



----------


## Equinox



----------


## jsgt

Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V87ZNemLyRk

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Anteros



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## fetisha



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## fetisha



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## WintersTale

Lifehouse - Between The Raindrops

----------


## Ont Mon



----------


## brighter



----------


## WintersTale

Michael Jackson - Shout

----------


## Zyriel



----------


## WhopperKing



----------


## WintersTale

Darren Hayes - Dress You Up (In My Love)

----------


## anonymid



----------


## JesusChild

Palco 1981 Gilberto Gil. I can't stop playing this song really cool. I hope this is the right way to link cause I don't see the youtube link thing. Oh I see its different here

----------


## MrQuiet76



----------


## Firefly09

Cold play, yellow.

----------


## Anteros



----------


## Equinox



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## whatsername



----------


## Hannahstrange



----------


## WhopperKing



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Hannahstrange

I have a problem.

----------


## est



----------


## JustGaara



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Anteros



----------


## Kesky



----------


## Marleywhite



----------


## Equinox

Excited for the new album

----------


## WintersTale

Rachel Platten - Seven Weeks (Live)

----------


## onawheel



----------


## transcending



----------


## Marleywhite

:Celebrate:

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## SmileyFace



----------


## L

In the process of downloading some old linkin Park - so I can get into bed and listen to it really loud on my ipod

----------


## SmileyFace



----------


## Hannahstrange

idgaf

----------


## est



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Equinox



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## WintersTale

Rush - Territories.

----------


## Anteros

> 



I like the 'emotional intensity' of this.  Nice!!!

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## onawheel



----------


## L

You got the Love by the XX

----------


## FracturedMoonlight



----------


## Anteros



----------


## Equinox



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## est



----------


## WintersTale

Christina Aguilera - Your Body

----------


## Cam



----------


## Dill



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## SmileyFace

NPR radio  ::D:

----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Equinox



----------


## Marleywhite



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Anteros



----------


## Harpuia

Very oldies mood tonight.

----------


## BlueLace

Micheal Jackson

----------


## Member11



----------


## Fallen18

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7NJqUN9TClM

----------


## Yossarian



----------


## Equinox



----------


## fetisha



----------


## est



----------


## Equinox



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Anteros

::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Equinox



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## L

^^ love that song

Truth about love by pink

----------


## onawheel

The Narcoleptic Dancers - In The Dark

----------


## rodeoanalysis

Miles Davis - Kind of Blue.

----------


## Anteros



----------


## fetisha



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Coffee

throwback to the 90's - acoustic *'linger' by the cranberries*. don't make fun of me. this is a really awesome song.

----------


## Member11

> this is a really awesome song.



 :: *adds to collection*

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## est

Album V by the Fucking Champs.

----------


## shelbster18



----------


## fetisha



----------


## SmileyFace

Frank Ocean - Swim Good

----------


## Anteros

::D:

----------


## shelbster18



----------


## JustGaara



----------


## Dane

"When the Angels Sing"  by Social Distortion.

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Equinox



----------


## Lost Control Again



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Equinox



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Equinox



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Anxious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WfnbFUmoic

----------


## Anteros



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## WintersTale

John Mayer - Why Georgia

----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Ont Mon



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## onawheel

mind = blown

----------


## anonymid



----------


## peace

Moya Brennan- Two Horizons

----------


## distancing

The new My Bloody Valentine album, _mbv_, was released today -- after 22 years! [since _Loveless_]  ::  Pretty good so far, imo.

*grumbles that the song "new you" isn't on youtube*

----------


## onawheel

^^^^^My Bloody Valentine - M B V (2013)

also new Scarlet Youth surfaced online today but, mbv is much more instantly gratifying B)

----------


## peace

Randy Crawford

----------


## Koalafan

Street flash by animal collective  :Joint:

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## SmileyFace

Lil Rob - Neighborhood Music

----------


## JustGaara

http://remix.zedd.net/tracks/744

My favorite remix of Clarity by Zedd.

Also, this song is happiness in music form to me:

----------


## Anteros



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Cam



----------


## Chocolate



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Chocolate



----------


## onawheel



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## JustGaara

Old school [BEEP] like this. This type of [BEEP] is timeless.

----------


## metamorphosis

The Knife- Heartbeats (live)

One night to be confused
One night to speed up truth
We had a promise made
Four hands and then away
Both under influence
We had divine sense
To know what to say
Mind is a razorblade

To call for hands of above to lean on
Wouldn't be good enough for me, no

One night of magic rush
The start - a simple touch
One night to push and scream
And then relief
Ten days of perfect tunes
The colors red and blue
We had a promise made
We were in love

To call for hands of above to lean on
Wouldn't be good enough for me, no
To call for hands of above to lean on
Wouldn't be good enough for me, oh

And you, you knew the hand of a devil
And you kept us awake with wolves teeth
Sharing different heartbeats in one night

To call for hands of above to lean on
Wouldn't be good enough for me, no
To call for hands of above to lean on
Wouldn't be good enough for me, oh

----------


## metamorphosis

*Arcade Fire presents Sprawl II (Mountains Beyond Mountains)*
They heard me singing and they told me to stop
Quit these pretentious things and just punch the clock
These days my life, I feel it has no purpose
But late at night the feelings swim to the surface


'Cause on the surface the city lights shine
They're calling at me, come and find your kind
Sometimes I wonder if the World's so small
That we can never get away from the sprawl
Living in the sprawl
Dead shopping malls rise like mountains beyond mountains
And there's no end in sight
I need the darkness, someone please cut the lights


We rode our bikes to the nearest park
Sat under the swings and kissed in the dark
We shield our eyes from the police lights
We run away, but we don't know why
Black river, your city lights shine
They're screaming at us, we don't need your kind
Sometimes I wonder if the world's so small
That we can never get away from the sprawl
Living in the sprawl
Dead shopping malls rise like mountains beyond mountains
And there's no end in sight
I need the darkness, someone please cut the lights


They heard me singing and they told me to stop
Quit these pretentious things and just punch the clock
Sometimes I wonder if the world's so small
Can we ever get away from the sprawl?
Living in the sprawl
Dead shopping malls rise like mountains beyond mountains
And there's no end in sight
I need the darkness, someone please cut the lights
I need the darkness, someone please cut the lights

----------


## anonymid



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## The Wanderer



----------


## peace



----------


## metamorphosis

> 



Great album!!!

----------


## metamorphosis

> 



^ Great taste-Brilliant artist !!!








*Arcade Fire- Neighborhood #1 (Tunnels)*


And if the snow buries my...
My neighborhood

And if my parents are crying,
Then I'll dig a tunnel from my window to yours
Yeah, a tunnel from my window to yours

You climb out the chimney
And meet me in the middle
The middle of the town
And since there's no one else around,
We let our hair grow long and forget all we used to know
Then our skin gets thicker from living out in the snow

You change all the lead sleeping in my head
As the day grows dim, I hear you sing a golden hymn...

Then, we tried to name our babies
But we forgot all the names that,
The names we used to know
But sometimes,
We remember our bedrooms and our parent's bedrooms and the bedrooms of our friends
Then we think of our parents...
Well, whatever happened to them?!

You change all the lead sleeping in my head to gold
As the day grows dim, I hear you sing a golden hymn
It's the song I've been trying to sing...

Purify the colors, purify my mind
Purify the colors, purify my mind
And spread the ashes of the colors over this heart of mine!

----------


## metamorphosis

*PJ Harvey- DRY
*I caught it in the face
Coming around again
I thought it was worth waiting
You're caught up in my head
Wet sides from time to time
But mostly I'm just dry

You leave me dry
You leave me dry
You leave me dry

You've come all this way
No hair out of place
You put it on the stage
You put right in my face

You leave me dry
You leave me dry
You leave me dry

No water well in sight
No water at my sides
I'm sucking on the well
I'm sucking 'till I'm white

But you leave me dry
You leave me dry
You leave me dry
You leave me dry
You leave me dry




*Artist
*

----------


## shelbster18



----------


## shelbster18

> ^ Great taste-Brilliant artist !!!



Someone online linked me that song over a year ago and I didn't like it at first. I forgot about the song until about a week ago and I'm in love with it.  ::D:

----------


## L

The XX

----------


## metamorphosis

> Someone online linked me that song over a year ago and I didn't like it at first. I forgot about the song until about a week ago and I'm in love with it.



It's her really early, punk stuff with the F.U. towards the testosterone freaks. Great stuff, but I do really like her her later albums. _Let_ _England Shake_ is a great album. Like most artists, time mellows but the best still find great avenues to travel and ways to express themselves!

----------


## Ont Mon



----------


## The Wanderer



----------


## metamorphosis

*Bright Eyes- Something Vague*
Now and again it seems worse than it is, 
but mostly the view is accurate. 
You see your breath in the air as you'll climb up the stairs 
to that coffin you call your apartment. 
And you sink in your chair, brush the snow from your hair 
and drink the cold away. 
And you're not really sure what you're doing this for 
but you need something to fill up the days. 
A few more hours. 
There's a dream in my brain that just won't go away. 
It's been stuck there since it came a few nights ago 
And I'm standing on a bridge in the town where I lived 
as a kid with my mom and my brothers.
And then the bridge disappears and I'm standing on air 
with nothing holding me. 
And I hang like a star, fucking glow in the dark, 
for all those starving eyes to see, 
like the ones we've wished on.
But now I'm confused. Is this death really you? 
And do these dreams have any meaning? 
No. No, I think it's more like a ghost that's been following us both. 
Something vague that we're not seeing, 
something more like a feeling.

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Equinox



----------


## metamorphosis

*Beach House - Zebra
*



*Beach House - Myth*

----------


## Chocolate

Limp Bizkit version of Behind Blue Eyes  ::D:

----------


## The Wanderer



----------


## metamorphosis

Old but good, reminds me of the days spent with my alcoholic dad-








*Weezer - Say It Ain't So*


Somebody's Heine'
is crowdin' my icebox
somebody's cold one
is givin' me chills
Guess I'll just close my eyes
Flip on the tele'
Wrestle with Jimmy
Something is bubbling
Behind my back
The bottle is ready to blow
Say it ain't so
Your drug is a heartbreaker
Say it ain't so
My love is a lifetaker
I can't confront you
I never could do
That which might hurt you
So try and be cool
When I say
This way is a waterslide away from me
That takes you further every day
So be cool

Dear Daddy, I write you
In spite of years of silence
You've cleaned up, found Jesus
Things are good or so I hear
This bottle of Steven's
Awakens ancient feelings
Like father, stepfather
The son is drowning in the flood

----------


## anonymid



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Brownzerg



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Brownzerg



----------


## metamorphosis



----------


## onawheel

99.9% of what shelbster18 & metamorphosis post I love, so rare to see this happen in these kinds of threads ♥! B)

----------


## Anteros



----------


## metamorphosis



----------


## Member11



----------


## onawheel



----------


## metamorphosis

*Modest Mouse â Blame It On The Tetons
*Blame it on the Tetons. Yeah, I need a scapegoat now.
No my dog won't bite you, though it had the right to.
You oughta give her credit 'cause she knows I would've let it happen.

Blame it on the weekends. God I need a cola now.
Oh we mumble loudly, wear our shame so proudly.
Wore our blank expressions, trying to look interesting.
Blame it all on me 'cause God I need a cold one now.
[ Lyrics from: http://www.lyricsty.com/modest-mouse...ns-lyrics.html ]
All them eager actors gladly taking credit
For the lines created by the people tucked away from sight
Is just a window from the room we're bound to.
If you find a way out, oh would you just let me know how?
Would you just let me know how?

Blame it on the web but the spider's your problem now.
Language is for liquid that we're all dissolved in.
Great for solving problems, after it creates a problem.
Blame it on the Tetons. God, I need a scapegoat now.

Everyone's a building burning
With no one to put the fire out.
Standing at the window looking out,
Waiting for time to burn us down.
Everyone's an ocean drowning
With no one really to show how.
They might get a little better air
If they turned themselves into a cloud.

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## shelbster18

> 99.9% of what shelbster18 & metamorphosis post I love, so rare to see this happen in these kinds of threads ♥! B)



Why, thank you. :> I listened to one of your songs like a week ago that you posted and liked it.  ::D:

----------


## metamorphosis

*LCD Soundsystem - Someone Great*

I wish that we could talk about it,
But there, that's the problem.
With someone new I couldn't start it,
Too late, for beginnings.
The little things that made me nervous,
Are gone, in a moment.
I miss the way we used to argue,
Locked, in your basement.

I wake up and the phone is ringing,
Surprised, as it's early.
And that should be the perfect warning,
That something's, a problem.
To tell the truth I saw it coming,
The way, you were breathing.
But nothing can prepare you for it,
The voice, on the other, end.

The worst is all the lovely weather,
I'm stunned, it's not raining.
The coffee isn't even bitter,
Because, what's the difference?
There's all the work that needs to be done,
It's late, for revision.
There's all the time and all the planning,
And songs, to be finished.

And it keeps coming,
And it keeps coming,
And it keeps coming,
Till the day it stops

And it keeps coming,
And it keeps coming,
And it keeps coming,
Till the day it stops

And it keeps coming,
And it keeps coming,
And it keeps coming,
Till the day it stops

And it keeps coming,
And it keeps coming,
And it keeps coming,
And it keeps coming,
And it keeps coming,
And it keeps coming,
And it keeps coming,
Till the day it stops.

I wish that we could talk about it,
But there, that's the problem.
With someone new I could have started,
Too late, for beginnings.
You're smaller than my wife imagined,
Surprised, you were human.
There shouldn't be this ring of silence,
But what, are the options?

When someone great is gone.
When someone great is gone.
When someone great is gone.
When someone great is gone.

When someone great is gone.
When someone great is gone.
When someone great is gone.
When someone great is gone.

We're safe, for the moment.
Saved,
For the moment.

----------


## metamorphosis

*


Modest Mouse- Paper Thin Walls*

These walls are paper thin
And everyone hears every little sound
Everyone's a voyeur, it's them watching me
Watch them watch me right now
They're shaking hands, they're shaking in their shoes
Oh Lord, don't shake me down
Everyone wants two of them
And half of everyone else who's around
It's been agreed, the whole world stinks
So no one's taking showers anymore

Laugh hard, it's a long way to the bank
I can't be blamed for nothing anymore
It's been a long time since you've been around
Laugh hard it's a long way to the bank

Tow the line to tax the time, you know
That you don't owe
I can't be a fool for everyone that I don't know

These walls are paper thin
And everyone hears every little sound
Everyone's a voyeur, it's them watching me
Watch them watch me right now
They're shaking hands, they're shaking in their shoes
Oh Lord, don't shake me down
Everyone wants two of them
And half of everyone else who's around
It's been agreed, the whole world stinks
So no one's taking showers anymore

Laugh hard, it's a long way to the bank

Tow the line to tax the time, you know
That you don't owe
I can't be a fool for everyone that I don't know

----------


## onawheel

so much sugar, so much happy.

----------


## metamorphosis

*The White Stripes - We're Going To Be Friends*Fall is here, hear the yell
Back to school, ring the bell
Brand new shoes, walking blues
Climb the fence, books and pens
I can tell that we're going to be friends
I can tell that we're going to be friends

Walk with me, Susie Lee
Through the park and by the tree
We will rest upon the ground
And look at all the bugs we found
Safely walk to school without a sound
Safely walk to school without a sound

Here we are, no one else
We walked to school all by ourselves
There's dirt on our uniforms
From chasing all the ants and worms
We clean up and now it's time to learn
We clean up and now it's time to learn

Numbers, letters, learn to spell
Nouns and books and show and tell
At playtime we will throw the ball
Back to class, through the hall
Teacher marks our height against the wall
Teacher marks our height against the wall

We don't notice any time pass
We don't notice anything
We sit side by side in every class
Teacher thinks that I sound funny
But she likes the way you sing

Tonight I'll dream while I'm in bed
When silly thoughts go through my head
About the bugs and alphbet
And when I wake tommorow I'll bet
That you and I will walk together again
I can tell that we're going to be friends
I can tell that we're going to be friends

----------


## onawheel



----------


## metamorphosis

^+++++++

----------


## James

All these songs bring back really vivid memories of me and my girl before she passed away...

----------


## Chocolate



----------


## Lost Control Again



----------


## metamorphosis



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## metamorphosis

Iceage, One of the best punk bands on the planet right now. They emerged from the Danish scene as 18-19 yr old's on their first album, "New Brigade". This is the first x song off the second album, which is incredible,"Your Nothing". Check out the lyrics and how vocalist Elias Bender RÃ¸nnenfelt enunciates them!




*Iceage - Ecstasy
*Now there just passed on another day
Where I really wanted to get away
From the problems that I built up
Can only see one way to make it stop
Unable - I'm too bound
I wanna Get away from what Ive found
Each day another rock upon my head
Each night I lie awake in bed

What shade
Of joy
Will hit
Me first
I hope
It lasts
A burst
In bliss
Pressure
Oh god no
Pressure

Adorned in carnal ecstasy
A hazy focus blurs and sharpens sight
Now my senses are leading me
A mere blow of wind could turn me into light
Hands everywhere covering me
Feels so overwhelming I can't breathe
But bliss is momentary anyhow
Yet worth living for - take me now

What shade
Of joy
Will hit
Me first
I hope
It lasts
A burst
In bliss
Pressure
Oh god no
Pressure.

----------


## shelbster18



----------


## metamorphosis



----------


## James



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## pam

This is spooky music, and one of my favorite movies ever. I actually saw it on TV recently on IFC or Sundance channel, one of those. (This video is not from the ORCA movie).

----------


## shelbster18



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Anteros



----------


## metamorphosis

*Yo La Tengo- Andalucia*
Andalucia when can I see you
When it is snowing out again
Farmer John wants you
Louder and softer closer and dearer
Then again
Needing you taking you keeping you leaving you
In a year and a day to be sure
That your face doesn't alter
Your words never falter - I love you

Ill be here waiting later and later
Hoping the night will go away
Andalucia castles and christians
Andalucia come to stay
You were lost, once before, on a day much like this
When you'd made up your mind not to come
And I couldn't persuade you
Or wait till tomorrow - or pass the time

----------


## Lost Control Again



----------


## Lost Control Again

^ something tells me that I may of posted that before!  ::  < Aye good!

----------


## metamorphosis

*Modest Mouse - Wild Pack Of Family Dogs*
A wild pack of family dogs came runnin' through the yard one day
My father got his gun, shot it up, they ran away ok
A wild pack of family dogs came runnin' through the yard
And as my own dog ran away with them, I didn't say much of anything at all
A wild pack of family dogs came runnin' through the yard
As my little sister played, the dogs took her away
And I guess she was eaten up ok, yeah she was eaten up ok
My mother's cryin' blood dust now
My dad he quit his job today, well I guess he was fired but that's ok
And I'm sittin' outside my mud lake, waiting for the pack to take me away
And right after I die the dogs start floating up towards the glowing sky
Now they'll receive their rewards, now they will receive their rewards.

----------


## shelbster18



----------


## metamorphosis



----------


## metamorphosis

*Gardenhead / Leave Me Alone*
There are beads that wrap 
Around your knees that crackle into the dark
Like a walk in the park like a hole in your head
Like the feeling you get when you realize you're dead-

This time we ride roller coasters into the ocean
We feel no emotion as we spiral down to the world
And I guess it's worth your time
Because there's some lives you live
And some you leave behind 
It gets hard to explain 
The gardenhead knows my name-

Leave me alone, for you know this isn't the first time 
In fact this is twice in a row 
That the angels have slipped through our landslide 
And filled up our garden with snow 
And I don't wish the taste of your insides 
Or to call out your name through my phone 
For the glory boys at your bedside will love you 
As long as you're something to own 
Will love you as long as your something to own

Follow me through a city of frost covered angels 
I swear I have nothing to prove 
I just want to dance in your tangles 
To give me some reason to move 
But to take on the world at all angles 
Requires a strength I can't use
So I'll meet you up high in your anger 
Of all that is hoping and waiting for you
Of all that is hoping and waiting for you.

----------


## onawheel

yes^^^^^

----------


## Brownzerg

I like finding extended mixes and 12' versions =)

----------


## barefootbeauty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NawBiACs8XQ

----------


## metamorphosis

*Pavement- Summer Babe*
Ice baby,
I saw your girlfriend and she was
eating her fingers like they're just another meal
but she waits there
in the levee wash she's
mixin' cocktails with a plastic-tipped cigar

My eyes stick to all the shiny robes 
you wear on the protein delta strip
in abandoned house but i will wait there
i'll be waiting forever...
i'm waiting...

Minerals, ice deposit daily, drop off
the first shiny robe
i've got a lot of things i want to sell, but
not here, babe-- you took them all

every time i sit around i find i'm shot
every time i sit around i find i'm shot
every time i turn around i find 
every time i sit around i find 
every time...
you're my... summer babe
summer babe

----------


## shelbster18



----------


## onawheel

^^^that film scared the [BEEP] out of me when I was younger, quite possibly still does />_<\

----------


## srschirm

Depeche Mode - All That's Mine

----------


## shelbster18

> ^^^that film scared the [BEEP] out of me when I was younger, quite possibly still does />_<\



lol xD He sure was a creepy clown. I love the soundtrack. It's got this eerie, dark feel to it.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Going through some old bookmarks.

----------


## Brownzerg

I like many of the 12 inch extended versions of things.

Yay records!

----------


## srschirm

> I like many of the 12 inch extended versions of things.
> 
> Yay records!



I agree, 12" are great.  This song is currently playing in my head:

----------


## Member11



----------


## srschirm

Nice selection, Joker!

----------


## Member11

> Nice selection, Joker!



Why, thank you. ::

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## onawheel



----------


## WintersTale

David Bowie - Rebel Rebel (Live)

----------


## Chocolate



----------


## WintersTale

David Bowie - Love Is Lost

----------


## metamorphosis

*Iceage - Ecstasy*
Now there just passed on another day 
Where I really wanted to get away 
From the problems that I built up 
Can only see one way to make it stop 
Unable - I'm too bound 
I wanna Get away from what Ive found 
Each day another rock upon my head 
Each night I lie awake in bed 

What shade 
Of joy 
Will hit 
Me first 
I hope 
It lasts 
A burst 
In bliss 
Pressure 
Oh god no 
Pressure 

Adorned in carnal ecstasy 
A hazy focus blurs and sharpens sight 
Now my senses are leading me 
A mere blow of wind could turn me into light 
Hands everywhere covering me 
Feels so overwhelming I can't breathe 
But bliss is momentary anyhow 
Yet worth living for - take me now 

What shade 
Of joy 
Will hit 
Me first 
I hope 
It lasts 
A burst 
In bliss 
Pressure 
Oh god no 
Pressure.

----------


## metamorphosis

*Beta Band- Dry the Rain*
This is the definition of my life
Lying in bed in the sunlight
Choking on the vitamin tablet
The doctor gave in the hope of saving me
In the hope of saving me

Walked in the corner of the room
A junk yard fool with eyes of gloom
I asked him time again
Take me in and dry the rain
Take me in and dry the rain
Take me in and dry the rain
Take me in and dry the rain the rain
The rain the rain the rain now

Dusty brown boots in the corner
By the ironing board
Spray on dust is the greatest thing
Sure is the greatest thing
Since the last since the last

Walked in the corner of the room
A junk yard fool with eyes of gloom
I asked him time again
Take me in and dry the rain
Take me in and dry the rain
Take me in and dry the rain
Take me in and dry the rain the rain
The rain the rain the rain now

I asked him time again
Take me in and dry the rain
Take me in and dry the rain
Take me in and dry the rain
Take me in and dry the rain
The rain the rain the rain now

If there's something inside that you wanna say
Say it out loud it'll be okay
I will be your light
I will be your light
I will be your light
I will be your light

If there's something inside that you wanna say
Say it out loud it'll be okay
I will be your light
I will be your light
I will be your light
I will be your light

I Need Love, yeah
I Need Love

If there's something inside that you wanna say
Say it out loud it'll be okay
I will be your light
I will be your light
I will be your light
I will be your light

If there's something inside that you wanna say
Say it out loud it'll be okay
I will be your light
I will be your light
I will be your light
I will be your light

I Need Love
I Need Love

----------


## shelbster18



----------


## JesusChild

Started getting into Christian Rock, which is actually pretty cool because it sounds just like any other music, you don't even have to be Christian to listen to it, the lyrics are the only thing that really gives it away. Been getting into Brandon Heath amazing amazing stuff, I love the song Jesus in Disguise, again you don't even have to be Christian, people here might know who Skillet is, another great group and their music is stuff you'd listen to if that was your taste in music,  Relient K, SwitchFoot really worth listening to and they are good songs especially when you need something positive,  songs don't have to be about Money and the B word and sex.

----------


## WintersTale

How To Destroy Angels - Keep It Together

----------


## metamorphosis

My bad, if I played these vids. earlier on this site. This is just one of my favorite tracks, from one of my favorite albums, _Funeral._  Plus, you really can't beat the intense, live energy of an Arcade Fire concert. Some much passion and so much fun!








*Arcade Fire - Neighborhood #1 (Tunnels)*

And if the snow buries my
My neighborhood
And if my parents are crying
Then I'll dig a tunnel
From my window to yours 
Yeah, a tunnel from my window to yours

You climb out the chimney
And meet me in the middle
The middle of the town
And since there's no one else around
We let our hair grow long
And forget all we used to know
Then our skin gets thicker
From living out in the snow

You change all the lead
Sleeping in my head
As the day grows dim
I hear you sing a golden hymn

Then we tried to name our babies
But we forgot all the names that
The names we used to know
But sometimes, we remember our bedrooms
And our parent's bedrooms
And the bedrooms of our friends
Then we think of our parents
Well, what ever happened to them

You change all the lead
Sleeping in my head to gold
As the day grows dim
I hear you sing a golden hymn 
The song I've been trying to sing

Purify the colors, purify my mind
Purify the colors, purify my mind
And spread the ashes of the colors
Over this heart of mine!

----------


## metamorphosis

*Yo La Tengo- Andalucia
*Andalucia when can I see you 
When it is snowing out again 
Farmer john wants you 
Louder and softer closer and dearer 
Then again 
Needing you taking you keeping you leaving you 
In a year and a day to be sure 
That your face doesn't alter 
Your words never falter -- I love you 

I'll be here waiting later and later 
Hoping the night will go away 
Andalucia castles and christians 
Andalucia come to stay 
You were lost, once before, on a day much like this 
When you'd made up your mind not to come 
And I couldn't persuade you 
Or wait till tomorrow -- or pass the time


I'll be here waiting later and later 
Hoping the night will go away 
 Andalucia castles and christians 
Andalucia come to stay 
You were lost, once before, on a day much like this 
When you'd made up your mind not to come 
And I couldn't persuade you 
Or wait till tomorrow -- or pass the time

----------


## Arthur Dent



----------


## metamorphosis

*Neutral Milk Hotel- "Where You'll Find Me Now"*
All I perceive is wasted and broken
Silvery streams, sacred when spoken
Slam into me and into the ditch of debris
And you smoke in the park, you sleep in the greenery
Everyone barks and they are all still believing 
To tear out your heart would send all your secrets to me

But I let you down
Swollen and small is where you'll find me now
With that silver stripping off 
From my tongue you're tearing out
And you'll never hear me talk 

Your teeth believe that teeth are for tearing
Tear into me, the scent of you sweating smells good to me
As long as we keep in our clothes
And out in the dark the world is still rolling
Kids in their cars, cigarette smoking
And all that they are just reeks with the sweetest belief

But I let you down
Swollen and small is where you'll find me now
With that silver stripping off 
From my tongue you're tearing out
And you'll never hear me talk 

All I could want is silver and spinning 
Out from your arms and into the pretty 
Pit of your heart, so simply and softly we'd flow

But I let you down
Swollen and small is where you'll find me now
With that silver stripping off 
From my tongue you're tearing out
And you'll never hear me talk 

Glow
Into you 
I will glow
Into you

----------


## GunnyHighway

Got a hold of an old OutKast album that I love.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEkuqv1V4n4

(Apparently I don't know how to embed properly yet. Poop.)

----------


## WintersTale

Richard Wright - Cuts Like A Diamond

I'm a huge Floyd fan.  :;):

----------


## metamorphosis

*PJ Harvey- Man-Size*
I'm coming up man-sized skinned alive
I want to fit I've got to get
Man-sized I'm heading on
Handsome got my leather boots on
Got my girl and she's a wow
I cast my iron knickers down
Man-sized no need to shout
Can you hear can you hear me now
I'm man-sized

I'll measure time I'll measure height
I'll calculate my birthright
Good Lord I'm big I'm heading on
Man-sized got my leather boots on
Got my girl and she's a wow
I cast my iron knickers down
Man-sized no need to shout
Can you hear can you hear me now
My babe looking cool and neat
I'm pretty sure good enough to eat
I'm man-sized no need to shout
Let it all let it all hang out
I'm man-size

Silence my lady head
Get girl out of my head
Douse hair with gasoline
Set it light and set it free

----------


## metamorphosis

*PJ Harvey- live DRY*

I caught it in the face 
Coming around again 
I thought it was worth waiting 
You're caught up in my head 
Wet sides from time to time 
But mostly I'm just dry 

You leave me dry 
You leave me dry 
You leave me dry 

You've come all this way 
No hair out of place 
You put it on the stage 
You put right in my face 

You leave me dry 
You leave me dry 
You leave me dry 

No water well in sight 
No water at my sides 
I'm sucking on the well 
I'm sucking 'till I'm white 

But you leave me dry 
You leave me dry 
You leave me dry 
You leave me dry 
You leave me dry

----------


## Equinox

Loving the new BMTH album!

----------


## metamorphosis

Godspeed take time to climax in their songs after a heavy buildup. So, give it time, if you have the patience. This is just a short piece of side one from _Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas To Heaven._ They're the band in my current avatar. :]




*GY!BE - 01 Storm (Complete version) (1of3)*





*Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Storm (Part 1) @ ATP Minehead 2010*

----------


## Otherside



----------


## WintersTale

Yes - Hold On

----------


## shelbster18



----------


## metamorphosis

*Lorge - El Ten Eleven*

----------


## Brownzerg



----------


## metamorphosis



----------


## WintersTale

Tom Lehrer - So Long, Mom

----------


## TetraStylis



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## metamorphosis

*Pavement- Gold Soundz*

----------


## GunnyHighway



----------


## metamorphosis

Magnetic Fields - All My Little Words
You are a splendid butterfly
It is your wings that make you beautiful
And I could make you fly away
But I could never make you stay
You said you were in love with me
Both of us know that that's impossible
And I could make you rue the day
But I could never make you stay

Not for all the tea in China
Not if I could sing like a bird
Not for all North Carolina
Not for all my little words
Not if I could write for you
The sweetest song you ever heard
It doesn't matter what I do
Not for all my little words

Now that you've made me want to die
You tell me that you're unboyfriendable
And I could make you pay and pay
But I could never make you stay

----------


## metamorphosis

*Billy Bragg- New England*
I was twenty one years when I wrote this song
I'm twenty two now, but I won't be for long
People ask when will you grow up to be a man
But all the girls I loved at school
Are already pushing prams

I loved you then as I love you still
Tho I put you on a pedestal,
They put you on the pill
I don't feel bad about letting you go
I just feel sad about letting you know

I don't want to change the world
I'm not looking for a new England
I'm just looking for another girl
I don't want to change the world
I'm not looking for a new England
I'm just looking for another girl

I loved the words you wrote to me
But that was bloody yesterday
I can't survive on what you send
Every time you need a friend

I saw two shooting stars last night
I wished on them but they were only satellites
Is it wrong to wish on space hardware
I wish, I wish, I wish you'd care

I don't want to change the world
I'm not looking for a new England
I'm just looking for another girl
(Looking for another girl)
(Looking for another girl)
(Looking for another gi-rl)

----------


## WintersTale

David Bowie - Star

----------


## metamorphosis

*Bright Eyes - A Song to Pass the Time*
There is a middle-aged woman, she's dragging her feet.
She carries baskets of clothes to a laundromat.
While the Mexican children kick rocks into the street
and they laugh in a language I don't understand.
But I love them.
Why do I love them?
So the neighborhood is dimming, I smoke on the porch
and watch the people as they pass enclosed inside their cars.
And on their faces just anger or disappointment.
I start wishing there was something I could offer them.
A consolation, what could I offer them?
And they are sad in their suburbs robots water the lawn
and everything they touch gets dusted spotless.
So they start to believe that they've not touched anything at all.
And the cars in the driveway only multiply.
Well, They are lost in their houses.
I've heard them sing in the shower
and making speeches to their sister on the telephone.
Saying, You come home.
Darling, you come here.
Don't stay so far away from me.
This weather has me wanting love more tangible.
Something I can hold because it's getting cold.
I said, hold up our fists to the flame in the sky
to block out the light that is reaching for our eyes
because it, because it would blind us. Yeah, It will blind us.
Well, I have locked my actions in the grooves of routine.
So I may never be free of this apathy.
But I wait for a letter that is coming to me.
She sends me pictures of the ocean in an envelope.
So there still is hope.
Yes, I can be healed.
There is someone looking for what I concealed in my secret drawer,
in my pockets deep,
you will find the reasons that I can't sleep and you will still want me.
But will you still want me? (x2)
Well, I say come for the week.
You can sleep in my bed.
And then pass through my life like a dream through my head.
It will, it will be easy. I will make it easy.
But all I have for the moment is a song to pass the time.
Yeah, a melody to keep me from worrying.
Oh, some simple progression to keep my fingers busy.
And words that are sure to come back to me and they'll be laughing.
And they'll be laughing. My mediocrity. My mediocrity.

----------


## metamorphosis

I relate completely. I to had an alcoholic father. It isn't a love song or a breakup song. It's a song about his feelings towards his drunk [BEEP] dad.








*Weezer - Say It Ain't So*
Oh yeah.
All right.

Somebody's Heine' is crowdin' my icebox 
Somebody's cold one is givin' me chills 
Guess I'll just close my eyes

Oh yeah
Alright
Feels good
Inside

Flip on the tele' 
Wrestle with Jimmy 
Something is bubbling 
Behind my back 
The bottle is ready to blow

Say it ain't so 
Your drug is a heartbreaker 
Say it ain't so 
My love is a life taker

I can't confront you 
I never could do 
That which might hurt you 
So try and be cool 
When I say 
This way is a waterslide away from me that takes you further every day (hey)
So be cool

Say it ain't so 
Your drug is a heartbreaker 
Say it ain't so 
My love is a life taker

Dear Daddy, 
I write you in spite of years of silence. 
You've cleaned up, found Jesus,
things are good or so I hear. 
This bottle of Steven's 
awakens ancient feelings. 
Like father, stepfather, the son is drowning in the flood

Yeah, yeah yeah, yeah yeah.

Say it ain't so 
Your drug is a heartbreaker 
Say it ain't so 
My love is a life taker

----------


## Equinox



----------


## metamorphosis

*Death Grips - I've Seen Footage*

----------


## The Wanderer



----------


## GunnyHighway



----------


## T-Bone



----------


## WintersTale

Genesis - Twilight Alehouse

----------


## metamorphosis

*Greater Omaha by Desaparecidos*
Well traffic's kind of bad
They're widening easy street to fit more suvs
They're planting baby trees to grow to shady peaks
A little shelter from the sun or the upper tax bracket
Here on the cul-de-sac we're not giving back until the community repents

Cause we can't afford to be generous
There's closing costs and a narrow margin
So go earn your degree and we'll take you out to lunch
You can work for us but you gotta eat em all up

Yeah one more mouth full and we will be happy then
Yeah one more mouth full and we will be happy then

Out west they're moving dirt to make a greater Omaha
Another franchise sold so there's even more restaurants per capita
And they all got a drive-thru yeah, who's got time to dine
Although the floors are clean, the color scheme it compliments me every time
So no one starves in this cattle town
The semis pass making squealing sounds
And its all you can eat and they will never get enough
They'll be feeding us, they'll be feeding on us

Just one more mouthful and they will be happy then
Yeah one more mouth full and we will be happy then

All those golden fields, lovely empty space
They're building drug stores now until none remains
I've been driving now for 100 blocks
Saw 50 Kum and Go's, 60 parking lots.

Yeah one more mouthful and they will be happy then. WOO
Yeah one more mouth full and we will be happy then

Yeah one more, one more...
Just one more
Just one more
Just one more

----------


## James



----------


## metamorphosis

*The Orb - Little Fluffy Clouds*

----------


## Equinox



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## metamorphosis

> "For once, I m at a loss for words, so forgive any lapse in eloquence that may occur, but I'm truly speechless. Royal Headache was the best band I saw last year and one of the best bands I've ever seen in my short, hideous life. " --Brace Belden - Maximum Rock N Roll







> Royal Headache rose out of the bleak underground punk scene of Western Sydney, Australia in 2008. In part as a response to the gloomy post-punk bands happening at the time of its founding, the group infused its garage punk core with a hearty dose of '60s-inspired AM radio soul-pop.





One of the new and great garage rock bands, that are making music right now. Hailing from Sydney, Australia and basically putting their own unique stamp on one of rock'n'rolls purest genres!




*Royal Headache - Girls*





*Royal Headache - Down The Lane*

----------


## metamorphosis

*Minutemen - History Lesson - Part II*
our band could be your life
real names'd be proof
me and mike watt played for years
punk rock changed our lives

 we learned punk rock in hollywood
 drove up from pedro
we were fucking corndogs
we'd go drink and pogo

 mr. narrator
 this is bob dylan to me
my story could be his songs
i'm his soldier child

our band is scientist rock
 but i was e. bloom and richard hell, 
joe strummer, and john doe
me and mike watt, playing guitar

----------


## metamorphosis

*Alabama Shakes - Hold On*
Bless my heart, bless my soul.
Didn't think I'd make it to 22 years old.
There must be someone up above sayin',
"Come on, Brittany, you got to come on up.
You got to hold on...
Hey, you got to hold on..."

So, bless my heart and bless yours too.
I don't know where I'm gonna go
Don't know what I'm gonna do.
There must be somebody up above sayin',
"Come on, Brittany, you got to come on now!
You got to hold on...
Hey, you got to hold on..."

"Yeah! You got to wait!
Yeah! You got to wait!"
But I don't wanna wait!
No, I don't wanna wait...

So, bless my heart and bless my mind.
I got so much to do, I ain't got much time
So, must be someone up above saying,
"Come on, girl! Yeah, you got to get back up!
You got to hold on...
Yeah, you got to hold on..."

"Yeah! You got to wait!"
I don't wanna wait!
But I don't wanna wait!
No, I don't wanna wait!

You got to hold on...
You got to hold on...
You got to hold on...
You got to hold on...

----------


## WintersTale

An album made by my friend. It's really, really good.

----------


## onawheel

The History of Apple Pie - Out of View (2013)

----------


## Equinox

Their last song, sad that these guys are breaking up  :Rain:

----------


## onawheel



----------


## metamorphosis

*Beck - Lost Cause*

----------


## onawheel



----------


## metamorphosis

*The Vaselines-  Jesus doesn't want me for a sunbeam*


*Nirvana - Jesus DonÂ´t Want Me For A Sunbeam*Jesus don't want me for a sunbeam. 'Cause sunbeams are not made like me.
Don't expect me to cry for all the reasons you had to die. Don't ever ask your 
love of me.

Don't expect me to cry. 
Don't expect me to lie.
Don't expect me to die for thee. 

Jesus don't want me for a sunbeam. 'Cause sunbeams are not made like me.
Don't expect me to cry for all the reasons you had to die. Don't ever ask your 
love of me. 

Don't expect me to cry. 
Don't expect me to lie.
Don't expect me to die for thee. 

Jesus don't want me for a sunbeam. 'Cause sunbeams are not made like me.
Don't expect me to cry for all the reasons you had to die. Don't ever ask your 
love of me. 

Don't expect me to cry. 
Don't expect me to lie.
Don't expect me to die.
Don't expect me to cry. 
Don't expect me to lie.
Don't expect me to die for thee.

----------


## metamorphosis

*Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World*





*The Man Who Sold The World - David Bowie
*We passed upon the stair, we spoke in was and when

Although I wasn't there, he said I was his friend
Which came as a surprise, I spoke into his eyes
I thought you died alone, a long long time ago

Oh no, not me
We never lost control
You're face to face
With The Man Who Sold The World

I laughed and shook his hand, and made my way back home
I searched for a foreign land, for years and years I roamed
I gazed a gazeless stare, we walked a million hills
I must have died alone, a long long time ago

Who knows? Not me
I never lost control
You're face to face
With the Man who Sold the World

Who knows? not me
We never lost control
You're face to face
With the Man who Sold the World

----------


## James



----------


## WintersTale

Justin Timberlake - Spaceship Coupe

----------


## James



----------


## metamorphosis

*Nirvana - In Bloom*

----------


## onawheel

Siouxsie And The Banshees - Spellbound

----------


## metamorphosis

> Siouxsie And The Banshees - Spellbound



Good to hear Siouxsie, I haven't listened to them in awhile.

----------


## WintersTale

Depeche Mode - My Little Universe

----------


## Sagan

I think I have a crush on Regine

----------


## metamorphosis

*Nick Drake - Pink Moon*

----------


## Equinox



----------


## L

Crimes  ::):

----------


## James



----------


## metamorphosis

*The Libertines - Time For Heroes
*



*Artic Monkeys- A Certain Romance*
Well oh they might wear classic Reeboks
Or knackered Converse
Or tracky bottoms stucked in socks
But all of that's what the point is not
The point's that there is no romance around there

And there's the truth that they can't see
They'd probably like to throw a punch at me
And if you could only see them, then you would agree
Agree that there ain't no romance around there

You know, oh, it's a funny thing, you know?
We'll tell them if you like
We'll tell them all tonight
They'll never listen
Because their minds are made up
And course it's all OK to carry on that way

Cause over there there's broken bones
There's only music, so that there's new ringtones
And it doesn't take no Sherlock Holmes
To see it's a little different around here

Don't get me wrong though there's boys in bands
And kids who like to scrap with pool cues in their hands
And just cause he's had a couple of cans
He thinks it's alright to act like a dickhead

Don't you know, oh it's a funny thing you know
We'll tell them if you like
We'll tell them all tonight
They'll never listen
Because their minds are made up
And of course it's all OK to carry on that way
But I said no, oh no!
Well oh, you won't get me to go
Not anywhere, not anywhere
No, I won't go, oh no, no?

But over there there's friends of mine
What can I say, I've known them for a long long time
And they might overstep the line
But you just cannot get angry in the same way
No, not in the same way
So not in the same way
Oh no, oh no, no!

----------


## metamorphosis

*Leonard Cohen - Suzanne*
Suzanne takes you down to her place near the river
You can hear the boats go by
You can spend the night beside her
And you know that she's half crazy
But that's why you want to be there
And she feeds you tea and oranges
That come all the way from China
And just when you mean to tell her
That you have no love to give her
Then she gets you on her wavelength
And she lets the river answer
That you've always been her lover
And you want to travel with her
And you want to travel blind
And you know that she will trust you
For you've touched her perfect body with your mind.
And Jesus was a sailor
When he walked upon the water
And he spent a long time watching
From his lonely wooden tower
And when he knew for certain
Only drowning men could see him
He said "All men will be sailors then
Until the sea shall free them"
But he himself was broken
Long before the sky would open
Forsaken, almost human
He sank beneath your wisdom like a stone
And you want to travel with him
And you want to travel blind
And you think maybe you'll trust him
For he's touched your perfect body with his mind.

Now Suzanne takes your hand
And she leads you to the river
She is wearing rags and feathers
From Salvation Army counters
And the sun pours down like honey
On our lady of the harbour
And she shows you where to look
Among the garbage and the flowers
There are heroes in the seaweed
There are children in the morning
They are leaning out for love
And they will lean that way forever
While Suzanne holds the mirror
And you want to travel with her
And you want to travel blind
And you know that you can trust her
For she's touched your perfect body with her mind.





Leonard Cohen - Hey, that's no way to say goodbye
I loved you in the morning, our kisses deep and warm,
your hair upon the pillow like a sleepy golden storm,
yes, many loved before us, I know that we are not new,
in city and in forest they smiled like me and you,
but now it's come to distances and both of us must try,
your eyes are soft with sorrow,
Hey, that's no way to say goodbye.I'm not looking for another as I wander in my time,
walk me to the corner, our steps will always rhyme
you know my love goes with you as your love stays with me,
it's just the way it changes, like the shoreline and the sea,
but let's not talk of love or chains and things we can't untie,
your eyes are soft with sorrow,
Hey, that's no way to say goodbye.I loved you in the morning, our kisses deep and warm,
your hair upon the pillow like a sleepy golden storm,
yes many loved before us, I know that we are not new,
in city and in forest they smiled like me and you,
but let's not talk of love or chains and things we can't untie,
your eyes are soft with sorrow,
Hey, that's no way to say goodbye.

----------


## WintersTale

Fleetwood Mac - Everybody Finds Out

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Equinox



----------


## WintersTale

Fleetwood Mac - Say You Will

----------


## Marleywhite



----------


## metamorphosis

Gang Starr - Work
Are you working?
What kind of work do you do?

Uhh...
("Boy, what is it you want to do when you grow up?)
Aiyyo I'm gonna be on ti-dop, that's all my eyes can see
Victory is mine, yeah surprisingly
I've been laying, waiting for your next mistake
I put in work, and watch my status escalate

Now I'ma start collectin props, connectin plots
networkin like a conference, cause the nonsense is yet to stop
Jakes shake me down, haters wanna take me down
Break me down, CLAP all they heard was the sound
Yo I scoped it out, I took your weak dream and choked it out
Your [BEEP] don't really got no ass, she just poked it out
on the deelow, I'm sayin, you versus me though?
We can do this [BEEP] right here, in front of your people
See time is money kid, and BS walks
And to me, it's funny kid when you meet heads talk
I see Feds stalk, they wanna dig up the dirt
Son is it me they hawk, cause I be puttin in work Son?

Aiyyo I'm gonna be on ti-dop, that's all my eyes can see
Victory is mine, yeah surprisingly
I've been laying, waiting for your next mistake
I put in work, and watch my status escalate

You cornballs get stonewalled, blackballed I own y'all
The veteran, runnin my plan I'm the better man
Crazy raw, doin my job like the mob
Blazin y'all, and disappearin in the fog
or a mist, and chicks can't resist what I kick
They be beggin for attention or some more of the dillznick
Word up baby, someone may have to get hurt up baby
[BEEP] is mad shady, but I got to get the gravy
Platinum respect like the force of a tech
keep you hittin the deck, feelin heat in your chest
Bangin your thoughts with the hot onslaught
A kid got shot on the spot for goin where he should not
Viciously, I make history, instantly
Those other lame [BEEP] loser [BEEP] niggaz, they can't [BEEP] with me
I'm doin my thing now, to lamp later on
Paid in the shade, with some fly gators on
But now I'm grimy as they get, mud on my pants and shirt
I bet you niggaz out here know, I be puttin in work

Aiyyo I'm gonna be on ti-dop, that's all my eyes can see
Victory is mine, yeah surprisingly
I've been laying, waiting for your next mistake
I put in work, and watch my status escalate

----------


## metamorphosis

Gang Starr - Full Clip
Big L rest in peace
do you wanna mess with this
One of the best yet
we've got it
you can feel the realness
in this business of rep
go ahead
VERSE 1:
Fresh out the gate again
Time to raise the stakes again
Fatten my plate again
Ya'll cats know we always play to win
G-A-N-G, to the starr son
Haters, took this [BEEP] too far son
So thats all for you I'm wipin out your whole team
I'll splatter your dreams with lyrics that shatter your schemes
The badder you seem the more lies you tell
The more lies you sell not by surprise you fell
Into my death trap right into my clutches
Stupid, you know the god must bless every single mic he touches
I've suffered just so i can return harder
Wanna be the [BEEP] starter [BEEP] around make you martyr
I'll make you famous, turn around and make you nameless
Cause you never understood how vital to me this rap game is
Save it, and hold that, you catch a hot one
Rhymes will chase a fake [BEEP] down soon as i spot one
CHORUS:
Full clip, do you wanna mess with this
Gang Starr, one of the best yet
I'm nice like that
It's all good, in this business of rep
Full clip, do you wanna mess with this
Gang Starr, one of the best yet
I'm nice like that
It's all good, so i suggest you take a rest
VERSE 2:
So if you stand in my way, I'ma have to spray
Learn that if you come against me son your gonna have to pray
Since, back in the day I held the weight and kept my head up
They wanna see the god cacth an L, its all a set up
I give no man or thing power over me
Why these niggas so jealous and lookin sour over me
I'm bolder G
I'm like impossible to stop
I'm like that [BEEP] in the ring with you, impossible to drop
I'm like two magazines fully loaded to your one
Plus I aint gonna quit spittin, [BEEP] til your done
Plus, more than ever I got my whole [BEEP] together
More than a decade of hits, that'll live forever
Catchin rep off my name, your bound to fry
Know how many niggers that I know, thats down to die
We never fail and we aint never been frail
You niggas talk crime, but your scared of jail
CHROUS
VERSE 3:
Attackin like a slick apache
Lyrics are trigger happy
Blowin back your wig piece just for the way you lookin at me
Cock back, blow I hit you up right now
I dunno why so many yall wanna be thugs anyhow
Face the consiquence, of your childish nonsense
I can make your head explode just by my lyrical content
Get you in my scope and metophorically snipe ya
I never liked ya, I gased that [BEEP] and then ignite ya
The flamethrower, make your peeps afraid to know ya
How many times i told ya, play your position small soldier
My heart is colder, makes me want to resort to violence
Stop beatin me in the head son, nah I'm not buyin it
I'm ready to blast, ready surpass and harass
I'm ready to flip, yea, and ready to dip with all the cash
I hold my chrome steady, with a tight grip
So watch your dome already cause this one might hit

----------


## metamorphosis



----------


## Member11

I got this song stuck in my head...

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Equinox



----------


## Equinox



----------


## L

Listening to the new Stereophonics album

----------


## Air Caterpillar

I love this song  ::D:

----------


## mightypillow



----------


## Equinox



----------


## Anteros



----------


## Demerzel



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## metamorphosis

*Peter, Bjorn and John - Young folks**If I told you things I did before 
Told you how I used to be 
Would you go along with someone like me?
If you knew my story word for word 
Had all of my history 
Would you go along with someone like me?

I did before and had my share
It didn't lead nowhere 
I would go along with someone like you 
It doesn't matter what you did 
Who you were hanging with
We could stick around and see this night through


And we don't care about the young folk 
Talkin' 'bout the young style 
And we don't care about the old folks 
Talkin' 'bout the old style too 
And we don't care about their own faults 
Talkin' 'bout our own style 
All we care 'bout is talking 
Talking only me and you 

Usually when things has gone this far 
People tend to disappear 
No one will surprise me unless you do 

I can tell there's something goin' on 
Hours seems to disappear 
Everyone is leaving; I'm still with you 

It doesn't matter what we do 
Where we are going to 
We can stick around and see this night through

Talking only me and you



*

----------


## Equinox



----------


## onawheel



----------


## metamorphosis

great cover Imo.!!!




*CHROMATICS "INTO THE BLACK"
*



*Neil Young - Hey Hey My My*

----------


## Otherside

*Otherside-Red Hot Chilli Peppers*  ::  ::  :: (Is that a new smiley, BTW?)

In case anyone hasn't worked it out, I really like this song.

----------


## metamorphosis

*Cage The Elephant - Shake Me Down*





*royal headache-  wilson street*

----------


## creasy



----------


## metamorphosis

*Flogging Molly - Drunken Lullabies*

----------


## mightypillow



----------


## onawheel



----------


## metamorphosis

*(David Bowie I Love You) Since I Was Six - The Brian Jonestown Massacre





Whoever You Are - The Brian Jonestown Massacre*

----------


## distancing

"Remastered" Super Metroid (SNES) soundtrack. Holy crap, wish I'd known about this earlier... The game had such great music, and this version of the score gives it an amazing atmosphere.





(yeah, I'm a Brinstar fan..  :Razz:  but all the music is good.)

----------


## The Wanderer



----------


## metamorphosis

*


Deerhunter - Don't Cry*





*Deerhunter - Don't Cry - Live in Paris, France 09-04-11*
Come on, little boy - I am your friend
And I understand the pain you're in.

You've seen your mom come -
Come home dreaming.
In the rain when you wash - 
You can't fade it.

Come on, little boy. You don't need to cry.
You don't need to cry your eyes out.
Come on, kid! Keep your head up and fight.
You don't need to understand the reasons why
Oh why oh why oh why oh

(Your mansions are fading still)




*Deerhunter - Helicopter*
Take my hand and pray with me
My final days in company
The devil now has come for me
And helicopters circling the scene

And I pray for us
Would you pray for us
Nobody loves you the best
We know he loves you the best

Tired of my pain
I'm tired of my pain, oh

No one cares for me
I keep no company
I have minimal needs
And now they are through with me

No one cares for me
I have minimal needs
I keep no company
And now they are through with me
Now they are through with me
Now they are through with me
Now they are through with me

----------


## WintersTale

Richard Marx - Days In Avalon

----------


## shelbster18



----------


## metamorphosis

*The Velvet Underground - Sweet Jane*





*sweet jane - lou reed*
Standing on the corner,
Suitcase in my hand
Jack is in his corset, and jane is her vest,
And me Im in a rocknroll band hah!
Ridin in a stutz bear cat, jim
You know, those were different times!
Oh, all the poets they studied rules of verse
And those ladies, they rolled their eyes

Sweet jane! whoa! sweet jane, oh-oh-a! sweet jane!

Ill tell you something
Jack, he is a banker
And jane, she is a clerk
Both of them save their monies, ha
And when, when they come home from work
Oh, sittin down by the fire, oh!
The radio does play
The classical music there, jim
The march of the wooden soldiers
All you protest kids
You can hear jack say, get ready, ah

Sweet jane! come on baby! sweet jane! oh-oh-a! sweet jane!

Some people, they like to go out dancing
And other peoples, they have to work, just watch me now!
And theres even some evil mothers
Well theyre gonna tell you that everything is just dirt
Yknow that, women, never really faint
And that villains always blink their eyes, woo!
And that, yknow, children are the only ones who blush!
And that, life is just to die!
And, everyone who ever had a heart
They wouldnt turn around and break it
And anyone who ever played a part
Oh wouldnt turn around and hate it!

Sweet jane! whoa-oh-oh! sweet jane! sweet jane!

Heavenly wine and roses
Seems to whisper to her when he smiles
Heavenly wine and roses
Seems to whisper to her when she smiles
La lala lala la, la lala lala la
Sweet jane
Sweet jane
Sweet jane

----------


## Equinox



----------


## James

She never mentions the word addiction
In certain company
Yes, she'll tell you she's an orphan
After you meet her family

She paints her eyes as black as night now
Pulls those shades down tight
Yeah she gives a smile when the pain comes
The pain gonna make everything alright

Chorus:
Says she talks to angels
They call her out by her name
Oh yeah, she talks to angels
Says they call her out by her name

She keeps a lock of hair in her pocket
She wears a cross around her neck
Yes the hair is from a little boy
And the cross from someone she has not met
Not yet

Chorus 2:
Says she talks to angels
Says they all know her name
Oh yeah, she talks to angels
Says they call her out by her name

She don't know no lover
None that I ever seen
And to her that ain't nothing
But to me it means, means everything

She paints her eyes as black as night now
She pulls those shades down tight
Oh yeah there's a smile when the pain comes
The pain gonna make everything alright
Alright yeah

She talks to angels
Says they call her out by her name
Oh yeah, yeah angels
Call her out by her name
Oh, oh, oh angels
They call her out by her name
Oh, she talks to angels
They call her out, 
Yeah, yeah call her out
Don't you know that they call her out
By her name

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## WintersTale

Kate Bush - Breathing

----------


## meeps

mexican lucky!
I can poke da caat!

----------


## Equinox

And I was in the darkness
So darkness I became

----------


## metamorphosis

*The Field - It's Up There*

----------


## Equinox



----------


## metamorphosis

LCD F#$%^in it up!




*LCD Soundsystem - Yeah (Crass Version) | Live in Brussels*






*LCD Soundsystem - All My Friends @ KCRW Studios*
That's how it starts
We go back to your house
We check the charts
And start to figure it out

And if it's crowded, all the better
Because we know we're gonna be up late
But if you're worried about the weather
Then you picked the wrong place to stay
That's how it starts

And so it starts
You switch the engine on
We set controls for the heart of the sun
One of the ways we show our age

And if the sun comes up, if the sun comes up, if the sun comes up
And I still don't wanna stagger home
Then it's the memory of our betters 
That are keeping us on our feet

You spent the first five years trying to get with the plan
And the next five years trying to be with your friends again

You're talking 45 turns just as fast as you can
Teah, I know it gets tired, but it's better when we pretend

It comes apart
The way it does in bad films
Except in parts
When the moral kicks in

Though when we're running out of the drugs
And the conversation's winding away
I wouldn't trade one stupid decision 
For another five years of life

You drop the first ten years just as fast as you can
And the next ten people who are trying to be polite
When you're blowing eighty-five days in the middle of France
Yeah, I know it gets tired only where are your friends tonight?

And to tell the truth
Oh, this could be the last time
So here we go
Like a sales force into the night

And if I made a fool, if I made a fool, if I made a fool 
On the road, there's always this
And if I'm sewn into submission
I can still come home to this

And with a face like a dad and a laughable stand
You can sleep on the plane or review what you said
When you're drunk and the kids leave impossible tasks
You think over and over, "hey, I'm finally dead."

Oh, if the trip and the plan come apart in your hand
Tou look contorted on yourself your ridiculous prop
You forgot what you meant when you read what you said
And you always knew you were tired, but then
Where are your friends tonight?

Where are your friends tonight?
Where are your friends tonight?

If I could see all my friends tonight
If I could see all my friends tonight
If I could see all my friends tonight
If I could see all my friends tonight

----------


## whatsername



----------


## metamorphosis

*Lead Belly - Where Did You Sleep Last Night? (1944)*


*Nirvana - Where Did You Sleep Last Night*

----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Anteros



----------


## metamorphosis

The reason why Alex Huber is wearing a helmet; is actually to prevent a fall. If a rock breaks loose above﻿ him and hits his head, the helmet could prevent him from losing his grip, or even being knocked unconscious.
Dean Potter, who falls at 3:20 wears a BASE-Jumping parachute. Whenever he free solos. He is alive and kicking.﻿ 
Chris Sharma, the guy that keeps falling into the water is very impressive but the consequences of failure on the route were by no means﻿ death due to the fact he was deep water soloing and not free soloing. He was the only one not free soloing in the video besides Monkey Man at the end.
As of right now DAN OSMAN & JOHN BACKAR are the only one's dead. DAN braking a WR and﻿ JOHN died from a climbing accident! RIP

The song is by Radical Face- Welcome Home



*Of Man and Beast = The Free Solo Climbers*






*Dan Osman.wmv, R.I.P.*

----------


## WintersTale

Something I made.

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Otherside



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Chantellabella

My ears ringing. 

That's not good, huh?  ::):

----------


## metamorphosis

*Red House Painters - Have You Forgotten*
can't let you be
cause your beauty won't allow me
wrapped in white sheets
like an angel from a bedtime story
shut out what they say
cause your friends are fucked up anyway
and when they come around
somehow they feel up and you feel down

when we were kids
we hated things our parents did
we listened low
to casey kasem's radio show
that's when friends were nice
to think of them just makes you feel nice
the smell of grass in spring
and october leaves cover everything

have you forgotten how to love yourself?

i can't believe all the good things that you do for me
sat back in a chair
like a princess from a faraway place
nobody's nice
when you're older your heart turns to ice
and shut out what they say
they're too dumb to mean it anyway

when we were kids
we hated things our sisters did
backyard summer pools
and christmases were beautiful
and the sentiment
of coloured mirrored ornaments
and the open drapes
look out on frozen farmhouse landscapes
have you forgotten how to love yourself?


Best song ever wrote about a person's love of their cat!!!




*Red House Painters - Wop-a-Din-Din*
She's got big green eyes 
And a long Egyptian face 
She moves across the floor 
At her own pace 
When I'm here in bed 
She'll jump up on my chest 
And when we lock eyes there's so much love 
I wanna cry 

She comes in near 
When I scratch under her ear 
And she lifts her head 
When I kiss around her neck 

Won't go to sleep 
When she falls along my side 
And two green eyes fade 
To a porcelain marble white 
And somehow when I sleep 
She'll end up at my feet 
And if I roll and kick her out 
I might knock her to the ground 
But she'll come back anyhow 

Ella es muy vital 
mÃÂ¡s triste que salir el sol 
pura como el agua 
??? 

The morning comes
She squints up to shield out the sun
And she'll go and lay 
In the warmest dusty rays 
And I hold her face 
She lays perfectly in place 
And she'll yawn and stretch 
And stare me down expressionless 
And lay back down into her nest 

And if someone calls 
She'll race me out the hall 
When she hears the phone 
Then she knows I'm leaving home 
She don't wanna be alone 

And I know it's wrong 
That I'm going away so long 
And for her it's rough 
I can't be with her enough 
But I'll never give her enough 

Ella es muy vital 
mÃÂ¡s triste que salir el sol 
pura como el agua 
??? 

And somehow when I sleep 
She'll end up at my feet 
And if I roll and kick her out 
I might knock her to the ground

----------


## whatsername



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## metamorphosis

^



*The Kinks- All Day and All of the Night*


*The Kinks- ​Come Dancing*

----------


## shelbster18

Dem drums at 06:22. *_*

----------


## WintersTale

Freekbass - Body Over Mind

----------


## creasy



----------


## Air Caterpillar

I like it  ::):

----------


## Anteros



----------


## Equinox



----------


## metamorphosis

*Madness - One Step Beyond*

----------


## GunnyHighway

New City and Colour song. This is still hard to listen to, but it's a good song.

----------


## metamorphosis

Hopefully, you can listen all the way through. Godspeed You! Black Emperor make defiant, powerful, and epic pieces of music!
<(avatar)




*Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Gathering Storm HD Live @ L'Olympia Montreal*

----------


## onawheel

but also *Giant Drag - Waking Up Is Hard To Do (2013)* so goooodddd

----------


## creasy



----------


## Equinox



----------


## metamorphosis

*Eyedea & Abilities - Smile
*Micheal Larsen- Eyedea RIP







*Eyedea & Abilities - Kept*






*Oliver Heart - Weird Side


*

----------


## Tinkerbell

Okay feel like a fossil looking at some of these videos, don't know most of them.  But here's one of my favorites:  Neil Young and Crazy Horse - Down by the River

www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiX8Rz5C3LY

----------


## Equinox



----------


## creasy



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## metamorphosis

*velvet underground - venus in furs*

----------


## metamorphosis

*The Field- Looping State of Mind*

----------


## creasy



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## metamorphosis

*OutKast - Hey Ya!*

----------


## James



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Tinkerbell

Driving into work this morning and dreading being there.  This song came on the radio and lifted my spirits immediately.  Use this song to start my workouts at the gym and by the time I'm done I play Whipping Post.   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCzFfUBsxro

----------


## shelbster18

> 



Oh my gosh. I love this song. The second half of the song gives me chills.

----------


## metamorphosis

*Iron & Wine- Upward Over The Mountain*
Mother don't worry, I killed the last snake that lived in the creek bed 
Mother don't worry, I've got some money I saved for the weekend 
Mother remember being so stern with that girl who was with me? 
Mother remember the blink of an eye when I breathed through your body? 

So may the sunrise bring hope where it once was forgotten 
Sons are like birds, flying upward over the mountain 

Mother I made it up from the bruise on the floor of this prison 
Mother I lost it, all of the fear of the Lord I was given 
Mother forget me now that the creek drank the cradle you sang to 
Mother forgive me, I sold your car for the shoes that I gave you 

So may the sunrise bring hope where it once was forgotten 
Sons could be birds, taken broken up to the mountain 

Mother don't worry, I've got a coat and some friends on the corner 
Mother don't worry, she's got a garden we're planting together 
Mother remember the night that the dog had her pups in the pantry? 
Blood on the floor, fleas on their paws,
And you cried 'til the morning 

So may the sunrise bring hope where it once was forgotten 
Sons are like birds, flying always over the mountain





*Iron & Wine - Upward Over The Mountain @ Bonnaroo*

----------


## metamorphosis

*Iron & Wine- Weary Memory*
Found your mittens behind a box of pictures
You would wear them before I brewed the tea
That's one memory I can easily conjure
A weary memory I can always see

Found your rosary broken into pieces
Every night, by the bed, you'd kiss the beads
Those are moments that I can always relive
Weary memories I can always see

Found a photo of you when we were married
Leaning back on a broken willow tree
That's one memory that I choose to carry
A weary memory I can always see





*Iron & Wine- Southern Anthem*
Just like the way that you ran to wine
When they made the new milk turn
Jesus, a friend in the better times
Let your mother's bible burn
Freedom, a fever you suffered through
And the dog drank from your cup
Frozen, the river that baptized you
And the horse died standing up

But when a southern anthem rings
She will buckle to that sound
When that southern anthem sings
It will lay her burdens down

Just like the way that you lost your guns
When they cut the clothesline loose
Jesus, a friend of the weaker ones
Said, "I'm all they stole from you"
Freedom, a thistle that withered dry
Still a baby in your hands
Frozen, the ground refused to die
And the guitar rose again

But when that southern anthem rings
She will buckle to the sound
When that southern anthem sings
It will lay her burdens down

----------


## metamorphosis

*Iron & Wine - Full Performance (Live on KEXP)*
1:08﻿ Grace for Saints and Ramblers
5:26 Jesus the Mexican Boy
9:46 Woman King
13:17 Winter Prayers
16:44 Lion's Mane
19:33 Glad Man Singing
23:59 Upward Over the Mountain
28:00 Boy with a Coin

----------


## Anteros



----------


## metamorphosis

*The Magnetic Fields- All my Little Words*






*The Magnetic Fields - I Don't Want To Get Over You*






*Magnetic Fields - Come Back From San Francisco*



*The Magnetic Fields - The Book Of Love*

----------


## Equinox



----------


## metamorphosis

*The Field - Arpeggiated Love
*




*The Field - It's Up There*

----------


## Otherside

I am listening to...nothing. The blissful silence, in which I can hear some idiots radio that's on way to load with his shitty music now penettrating the silence. Jeez, if you're gonna do that, could you at least put on Nirvana or something decent and not some shitty chav music?

----------


## SmileyFace

CBS Radio News

----------


## metamorphosis

> I am listening to...nothing. The blissful silence, in which I can hear some idiots radio that's on way to load with his shitty music now penettrating the silence. Jeez, if you're gonna do that, could you at least put on Nirvana or something decent and not some shitty chav music?






*Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World*






*Nirvana - Lithium (Live at Reading 1992)*






*Nirvana - All Apologies (Live at Reading 1992)*

----------


## Otherside

> *Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nirvana - Lithium (Live at Reading 1992)*
> 
> ...



Decent music indeed :yes

----------


## metamorphosis

*Weezer - Say It Ain't So*






*Weezer - Say It Ain't So (Live Letterman 95)*
Oh Yeah. 
All Right. 

Somebody's Heiney is crowning my icebox. 
Somebody's cold one is giving me chills. 
Guess I'll just close my eyes. 
Inter- 

Oh yeah. 
All right. 
Feels good. 
Inside. 

Flip on the Tele... Wrestle with Jimmy. 
Somethin' is bubblin' behind my back. 
The bottle is ready to go. 
Chorus- 

Say it ain't so a-woah-a-woah. 
Your drug is a heartbreaker. 
Say it ain't so a-woah-a-woah. 
My love is a life-taker. 

I can't confront you, I never could do... 
That which might hurt you. 
Try and be cool, when I say: 
This way is-a-waterslide-away-from-me-to-chase-her-fuller-everyday! Hey! 
So be cool. 

Say it ain't so a-woah-a-woah. 
Your drug is a heartbreaker. 
Say it ain't so a-woah-a-woah. 
My love is a life-taker! 

Dear daddy, I write you in spite of fears of silence. 
You cleaned up, found Jesus, Things are good also I hear. 
This bottle of Stevens awakens ancient feelings... 
Like father, Step-Father... 
This song is drowning in the blood! Yeah Yeah-Yeah Yeah-Yeah! 
Chorus- 

Say it ain't so a-woah-a-woah. 
You drug is a heartbreaker. 
Say it ain't so a-woah-a-woah. 
My love is a life-taker.

----------


## Equinox



----------


## metamorphosis

*Modest Mouse - Wild Pack Of Family Dogs*

----------


## L

Listening to One Republic - going to see them in a week

----------


## shelbster18

I love this band. They're a local band that formed in a city that I live only 20 minutes away from and I go to school there, too. xD

----------


## Equinox



----------


## mightypillow

> *Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World*



 ^ I love this cover. It is one of the best in my opinion.

----------


## metamorphosis

^
Might as well play the original live, by Bowie! ;D




*The Man Who Sold The World - David Bowie - Live at the beeb*

----------


## metamorphosis

âBottle Dreamsâ is a piece about a young sexually abused violin prodigy who commits suicide. It's a very sad, intense and touching song. Just so you know beforehand. If you chose to play it.




*Eyedea - Bottle Dreams (Oliver Hart)*
Everyone knew she was a special young girl
From her neighbors to her teachers
Some labeled her a prodigy, others called her a genius
It was amazing the way she could play the violin
It made it hard for people to believe that she only ten
But behind every brilliant mind there lies a monster
This one just so happened to be her father
See daddy was sick, he'd get a rush by playin touchy touch
And tellin her to keep it hush
It was his secret way of loving that he needed someone he could trust
Fucked her head up, sayin if Momma was alive she'd be so proud of us
So she'd hide the desire to die
But if you paid close attention you could see the sorrow in her eyes
Walking around in the only real hell
No one would ever think she'd have such a story to tell
Afraid to go home, afraid to talk, afraid of cryin
She was too young to even know why

[Chorus]
And everyday she'd go to the river with a message in a bottle sayin
'Please, God help me I don't wanna live to see tommarow'
Each day she'd scrounge for a tiny shred of hope
Just to wish the bottle would stay afloat
But every single solitary day, the bottle seems to sink
I don't know why but the bottle always sinks
She never sees it happen, but the bottle always sinks
Now only the bottom of the river knows what she really thinks

She made that violin sing with so much pain
You could almost hear her scream through the strange vibrations
What was once sweet and innocent
Is now riding with the phsychotic father
Chose to probe the flowers of the pure and sacred
Her instrument was a rolly tongue
To express the infinite abuse in it's depths
At night the footsteps crept to her door and she'd begin to shake and weep
And with tears rolling down her cheeks she's pretend she was asleep
When the nightmare was over, and the sun dawn is light
She'd retreat to the same place she always did
Rip a page from her diary, and write with all her might
Then send it off into the current, determined to find a way to live

[Chorus]

Being a victim of her daddy's hands for so long
She lost the will to move on
Sick of picking up her violin to hide from what's wrong
Exhausted, but stayin strong
She tried to play the bright side, but couldn't bring herself to make
nothing but sad songs
Sick of that sick feeling that stays in her stomach
Sick of waiting for a rescue by someone who found one of her bottles
Sick of being daddy's little seceret
She got up at the crack of day and smashed her violin into pieces
Then proceeded to walk towards the river with a plan
Only this time the diary and bottle was in her hand
Just walk with herself, away from the hell
Not knowing one at the river bottom liein in all the cries for help
It was weeks before they found her dead body
Some fisherman reeled it from the water
like something from a detective novel
Diagonosis: suicide, stemed from desperation
Was near where she drowned they found about 500 messages in sunken bottles

----------


## metamorphosis

*Eminem - The Real Slim Shady*

----------


## onawheel



----------


## metamorphosis

*Atmosphere - Scapegoat
*

----------


## WintersTale

Grace Potter and The Nocturnals - Crazy Parade

----------


## Equinox



----------


## onawheel



----------


## metamorphosis

A tribute to Judee Sill




Bill Callahan - For A Rainbow



These are songs from the late Mark Linkous. Whose moniker was Sparklehorse.




*Sparklehorse - "Some Sweet Day"*





*Sparklehorse - Cow*






*Sparklehorse- sad & beautiful world*

----------


## metamorphosis

*Phosphorescent - Song For Zula
*​Some say love is a burning thing 
That it makes a fiery ring
Oh but I know love as a fading thing
Just as fickle as a feather in a stream
See, honey, I saw love. You see, it came to me
It put its face up to my face so I could see
Yeah then I saw love disfigure me
Into something I am not recognizing

See, the cage, it called. I said, "Come on in"
I will not open myself up this way again
Nor lay my face to the soil, nor my teeth to the sand
I will not lay like this for days now upon end
You will not see me fall, nor see me struggle to stand
To be acknowledge by some touch from his gnarled hands
You see, the cage, it called. I said, "Come on in"
I will not open myself up this way again

You see, the moon is bright in that treetop night
I see the shadows that we cast in the cold, clean light
My feet are gold. My heart is white
And we race out on the desert plains all night
See, honey, I am not some broken thing
I do not lay here in the dark waiting for thee
No my heart is gold. My feet are light
And I am racing out on the desert plains all night

So some say love is a burning thing
That it makes a fiery ring
Oh but I know love as a caging thing
Just a killer come to call from some awful dream
O and all you folks, you come to see
You just stand there in the glass looking at me
But my heart is wild. And my bones are steam
And I could kill you with my bare hands if I was free

----------


## metamorphosis

*LCD Soundsystem - Home*






*LCD Soundsystem :: All My Friends*

----------


## Equinox



----------


## onawheel

Insect Guide - Dark Days & Nights



insectguide.bandcamp

----------


## mightypillow



----------


## onawheel

*mind blown*
Annie covering Ash.. this is toooooo awesome!

----------


## metamorphosis

*Bob Marley - Jah Live*
jah live
Children yeah
Jah Jah live children yeah
Jah Live 
Children yeah
jah Jah Live children yeah
The truth is an offence 
But not a sin 
Is he who laugh last,children
Is he who win
Is a foolish dog
Bark at the flying bird
One sheep herd must learn,children
To respect the shepherd
Jah live 
Children yeah 
Jah Jah Live children yeah
Jah Live
Children yeah
Jah Jah Live children yeah
Fool say in their heart
Rasta your God is dead
But I and I know,Jah Jah
Dread it shall be Dreader Dread
Jah Live children yeah
Jah Jah Live children yeah
Jah Live children yeah
jah Jah Live children yeah 
Let jah arise 
Now that the enemies are scattered
Let Jah arise 
The enemies,the enemies are scattered
Jah Live children yeah
Jah Jah Live children yeah
Jah live Children yeah
Jah Jah Live children yeah

----------


## metamorphosis

*Peter Tosh - Downpressor Man*
Downpressor man
Where you gonna run to
Downpresser man
Where you gonna run to
Downpresser man
Where you gonna run to
All along that day

You gonna run to the sea
But the sea will be boiling
When you run to the sea
The sea will be boiling
The sea will be boiling
All along that day 

You gonna run to the rocks
The rocks will be melting 

When you run to the rocks
The rocks will be melting
The rocks will be melting
All that day 

So I said
Downpresser man
Where you gonna run to
Downpresser man
Where you gonna run to
Downpresser man
Where you gonna run to
All along that day

You drink your big champagne and laugh
You drink your big champagne and laugh
You drink your big champagne and laugh
All along that day 

I wouldn't like to be a flea
Under your collar man
I wouldn't like to be a flea
Under your collar man
I wouldn't like to be a flea
Under your collar man
All along that day 

You can run but you can't hide
You can run but you can't hide
You can run but you can't hide
Telling you all along that day 

You gonna run to the Lord
Beggin' to hide you
You gonna run to the Lord
Beggin' to hide you
You gonna run to the Lord
Beggin' to hide you
You gonna run to Jah
Beggin' to hide you
All, all along that day 

And I said Downpresser Man 

Where you gonna run to
Where you gonna run to Downpresser man
Where you gonna run to
I said all along
All along, along that day Downpresser man
All along, along that day Downpresser man
All along, along that day Downpresser man
All along, along that day Downpresser man

Wait, Downpresser man
Where you gonna run to
Downpresser man
I don't know where you gonna run to
All along that day 

Downpresser man
You can't run, you can't bribe Jah-Jah
Can't call him in a bar
Fe can drink some
Devil soup
Can't bribe him to run a car now
Can't test him faith
Downpresser man
Downpresser man
Downpresser man
Downpresser man
Downpresser man
Where you gonna run to 

Downpresser man
You can't bribe no one
Them no want no money
Them run'f money
That money get funny 

Downpresser Man's here

----------


## metamorphosis

*Eek-a-Mouse - Ganja Smuggling*
Bidi Bidi Bong Bong
Bidi Bong Bong
Bidi Bong Bong
Bidi Me'hen

Bong Bong
Bidi Bong Bong
Bidi Bong Bong
Bidi Men
Bena Bena bohoi
gena men den
gena men
ehya

Early, early sunday morning it was a big ganja smuggling
Ina de mud me a pick kali bud an me a load dem down in off the top (?)
One by one, load up de van, all of-a ganja it ram
Put it on a plane, the weed gaan a Spain
Money jus' a pour like rain
Me jus' a mogel up the lane in a rolled gold chain
Me an me girl name Jane

Bong Gong
Gidi Bong Gong
Gidi memdem dem dem
Bena Bena mohoi
bena mendem
gena iohoi

Dong Dong
didi dong dong
gidi mendem
gidi mendem
geda mendem
gena mendem
gena men-den

Dung dere in the ghetto I go, where sufferation I once know, ey
Mummy an daddy, all a' we so poor, we all had to sleep on the floor
Storm it come and it blow dung me door, me ha fi nail up me window
Me shoes tear up, me toe just a show, me nuh know a where fi really wan' go
Mummy jus' a bawl 'poor, poor, poor', me cry, she seh 'son cry no more'

Dong Dong
Didi Dong Dong
gidi mendem den den
bena bena mohoi
stena mendem
genamoi

Dong Dong
didi dong dong
gena mendem den den
bena bene mohoi
gena mendem
gena iohoi
gena men

Early, early sunday morning it was a big ganja smuggling
Ina de mud me a pick kali bud an me a load dem down in off the top
One by one, load up de van, all of-a ganja it ram
Put it on a plane, the weed gaan a Spain
Money jus' a pour like rain
Me jus' a mogel up the lane in a rolled gold chain
Me an me girl name Jane

Dang dang
didi bong gong
gidi bong gong
gidi men
bena bena bohoi
spen dem dem
gena men

bong gong
gidi bong gong
gidi bong gong
gidi ben
bena bena bohoi
gen gen
gena men-den


Dung dere in the ghetto I go, where tribulation I once know, ey
Mummy an daddy, all a' we so poor, we all had to sleep on the floor
Storm it come and it blow dung me door, me ha fi nail up me window
Me shoes tear up, me toe just a show, me nuh know a where fi really wan' go
Mama tell me 'nah rob drug store, police beat yuh, mek yu back sore ,ey '

dang dang
didi dang dang
gidi bang gang
gidi men
bena bohoi
bene bi deberen ehya

----------


## ashes



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## onawheel

Crash City Saints - Every Face Is A Mirror

----------


## WintersTale

Lionel Richie - Stuck On You

----------


## metamorphosis

*Bright Eyes- "First Day Of My Life"*
​I know that it is freezing but I think we have to walk I I keep waving at the taxis; they keep turning their lights off
But Julie knows a party at some actor's west side loft
Supplies are endless in the evening; by the morning they'll be gone

When everything is lonely I can be my own best friend
I get a coffee and the paper; have my own conversations
With the sidewalk and the pigeons and my window reflection
The mask I polish in the evening, by the morning looks like shit

And I know you have a heavy heart, I can feel it when we kiss
So many men stronger than me have thrown their backs out trying to lift it
But me, I'm not a gamble, you can count on me to split
The love I sell you in the evening, by the morning won't exist

You're looking skinny like a model with your eyes all painted black
You just keep going to the bathroom, always say you'll be right back
Well, it takes one to know one, kid, I think you've got it bad
But what's so easy in the evening, by the morning is such a drag

I've got a flask inside my pocket, we can share it on the train
If you promise to stay conscious I will try and do the same
We might die from medication, but we sure killed all the pain
But what was normal in the evening, by the morning seems insane

And I'm not sure what the trouble was that started all of this
The reasons all have run away but the feeling never did
It's not something I would recommend, but it is one way to live
Because what is simple in the moonlight, by the morning never is
What's so simple in the moonlight, now is so complicated 
What's so simple in the moonlight, so simple in the moonlight







*Bright Eyes - Lua
*


I know that it is freezing, but I think we have to walk
I keep waving at the taxis, they keep turning their lights off
But Julie knows a party at some actor's West side loft
Supplies are endless in the evening by the morning they'll be gone

When everything is lonely I can be my own best friend
I'll get a coffee and the paper, have my own conversations
with the sidewalk and the pigeons and my window reflection
The mask I polish in the evening by the morning looks like shit

And I know you have a heavy heart, I can feel it when we kiss
So many men stronger than me have thrown their backs out trying to lift it
But me I'm not a gamble, you can count on me to split
The love I sell you in the evening by the morning won't exist

You're looking skinny like a model with your eyes all painted black
Just keep going to the bathroom, always say you'll be right back
Well, it takes one to know one, kid, I think you've got it bad
But what's so easy in the evening by the morning's such a drag

I got a flask inside my pocket, we can share it on the train
And if you promise to stay conscious I will try and do the same
We might die from medication, but we sure killed all the pain
But what was normal in the evening by the morning seems insane

And I'm not sure what the trouble was that started all of this
The reasons all have run away, but the feeling never did
It's not something I would recommend, but it is one way to live
Cause what is simple in the moonlight by the morning never is

It was so simple in the moonlight now it's so complicated
It was so simple in the moonlight, so simple in the moonlight
So simple in the moonlight...

----------


## WintersTale

Some Lights Poxleitner b sides.

----------


## Equinox



----------


## WintersTale

Lights - Timing Is Everything

----------


## onawheel

Whirr - Leave

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## WintersTale

Rush - Armor and Sword

----------


## Misssy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVnbU...wFjlkWu01-xTnb

It's the a band called "Night Beds"......they really need to find a different name 


I like this one a bit better

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyD0mvrQWIw




now John Hiatt 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_CUzuitxSI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UrueP3aM40

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tw-yZB-frc


This song I don't like musically but it's lyrics make sense 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98YyCqPVYHE

Now I am listening to Railroad Earth 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5dgbjWnlFk

Now Left over Salmon 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpOe7hxRyQ8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MTFLHSDbGk

Sam Bush

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQsK5R_0dvk

Steep Canyon Rangers....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKrqhBSMfLI

IF you got this far you will want to hear this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcveE...endscreen&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzj47oo8wEk

Steve Earle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Lcnvd8BNFE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhMO9azmKNU

----------


## Misssy

Drive by Truckers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WGu7dEjPsg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeYGo33_wkY

Patty Griffin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ4uWT_Es8Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bcy4r7apdf4

SheDaisy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsCKVQhjVd0

Son Volt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhsryMt3TP0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zn2_X...D02f1XrTzVzbJY

Uncle Tupelo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppiol9oetOk

Hope Sandoval:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldCtRxALvyY

White Buffalo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzOjHnUtxsQ

Dry Country 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0Y_Xrm9oK8

Jo Dee Missena

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFG9dwolo3Q

Something from Coachella 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyM5ru6Kx9I

----------


## Misssy

John Hammond 

Rhonda Vincent--"Jolene"

Th' Legendary Shack Shakers 

Agnostic Mountain Gospel Choir "Rainstorms in my knees"

Angry Johnny and the Kill Billies

The Peacocks "Not your man"

Cyrille Aimee

----------


## WintersTale

Rush - Caravan

----------


## onawheel



----------


## L

Adele

----------


## WintersTale

Rush - Caravan

----------


## Equinox



----------


## metamorphosis

Whether you're a cyclist or not, I think you will enjoy the video. As a cyclist seeing many of the crashes are pretty rare and fu*king crazy ;D,P

----------


## L



----------


## metamorphosis

*PJ Harvey - Rid Of Me - 01 Rid Of Me*
Tie yourself to me
No one else, no
You're not rid of me
You're not rid of me

Night and day I breathe
Hah hah ay hey

You're not rid of me
Yeah you're not rid of me
Yeah you're not rid of me
Yeah you're not rid of me

I beg you my darling
Don't leave me
I'm hurting
Lick my legs I'm on fire
Lick my legs of desire

I'll tie your legs
Keep you against my chest
Oh you're not rid of me
Yeah you're not rid of me
I'll make you lick my injuries
I'm gonna twist your head off, see

Till you say don't you wish you never never met her
Don't you don't you wish you never never met her
Don't you don't you wish you never never met her
Don't you don't you wish you never never met her

I beg you my darling
Don't leave me
I'm hurting
I've been lonely
Above everything
Above every day
I'm hurting

Lick my legs I'm on fire
Lick my legs of desire
Lick my legs I'm on fire
Lick my legs of desire

Yeah you're not rid of me
Yeah you're not rid of me
I'll make you lick my injuries
I'm gonna twist your head off, see

Till you say don't you wish you never never met her
Don't you don't you wish you never never met her
Don't you don't you wish you never never met her

Lick my legs of desire
Lick my legs I'm on fire
Lick my legs of desire




*PJ Harvey- Rid of Me*
Big Day Out festival...Sydney

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Equinox



----------


## WintersTale

Rush - 2112

----------


## metamorphosis

Ahhh, listening to The Clean (circa 1981)!!! ;D




*The Clean - Anything Could Happen*
Went to a doctor, said I look so hard
and with a smile on his face but him into a junkyard
Look for an answer in empty doorways
Talk to a dancer, said it's out on the highway

Well come on doctor, won't you gimme a shot
I'm feeling cold boy, feeling hot
Doctor said no boy you gotta learn
First don't shoot up and then it's your turn

Well anything could happen
and it could be right now
and the choice is yours
to make it worthwhile
Anything could happen
and it could be right now
and the choice is yours
so make it worthwhile

Make the cancellation and I got numb
I haven't the motivation to get myself a gun
Look for an answer in empty doorways
Talk to a dancer, said it's out on the highway

Well here I am in the big city
I got no heart and I got no pity
Can't you see I'm on the run
can't you see I'm not having any fun

Anything could happen
and it could be right now
and the choice is yours
to make it worthwhile
Anything could happen
and it could be right now
and the choice is yours
so make it worthwhile





*The Clean - Thumbs Off*
This little boy like all the rest, 
'cause he knows just what to say (to him?).
He's never been put to the test,
'cause he knows just where to find him.
All his life he's ???
Ya know, he's never had no problems.
The house he lived in was so shitty
but she still kept them coming (?)

And who's gonna pay the bills today,
And who's gonna turn the girls away,
And who's gonna make you feel OK,
And who's gonna take the pills today.

Yeah, you know it can't be me.
Yeah, you know it can't be me.

Sometimes I just feel too much and I don't wanna feel at all.

He said to his mother one day
"You know, mama ??? difference" (?)
Said said son "You'll have to go, you know it's just too much to keep ya" (?)
The day ??? as he walked down the road ya know his head was full of sorrow.
Little did he know he'd never see his own home again.

And who's gonna pay the bills today,
And who's gonna turn the girls away,
And who's gonna make you feel OK,
And who's gonna take the pills today.

Yeah, you know it can't be me.
Yeah, you know it can't be me.

And, sometimes I just feel too much and I don't wanna feel at all.

He said to his friends "c'mon let's go, I'll take you to the shoulder"
He said "No, no. Look here my friend, you make me feel much older."
They left him alone sitting on the road.
You know, his head was full of marbles.
Little did he know he would never see the words he knew so well.


And who's gonna pay the bills today,
And who's gonna turn the girls away,
And who's gonna make you feel OK,
And who's gonna take the pills today.

Yeah, you know it can't be me.
Yeah, you know it can't be me.

And, sometimes I just feel too much and I don't wanna feel at all.

----------


## metamorphosis

Way too early for "song of the year" but this is a masterwork. And a lyrical shout out, for the great Johnny Cash!




*Phosphorescent - "Song for Zula"*
Some say love is a burning thing 
That it makes a fiery ring
Oh but I know love as a fading thing
Just as fickle as a feather in a stream
See, honey, I saw love. You see, it came to me
It put its face up to my face so I could see
Yeah then I saw love disfigure me
Into something I am not recognizing

See, the cage, it called. I said, "Come on in"
I will not open myself up this way again
Nor lay my face to the soil, nor my teeth to the sand
I will not lay like this for days now upon end
You will not see me fall, nor see me struggle to stand
To be acknowledge by some touch from his gnarled hands
You see, the cage, it called. I said, "Come on in"
I will not open myself up this way again

You see, the moon is bright in that treetop night
I see the shadows that we cast in the cold, clean light
My feet are gold. My heart is white
And we race out on the desert plains all night
See, honey, I am not some broken thing
I do not lay here in the dark waiting for thee
No my heart is gold. My feet are light
And I am racing out on the desert plains all night

So some say love is a burning thing
That it makes a fiery ring
Oh but I know love as a caging thing
Just a killer come to call from some awful dream
O and all you folks, you come to see
You just stand there in the glass looking at me
But my heart is wild. And my bones are steam
And I could kill you with my bare hands if I was free

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## meeps



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Charles Bradley - The World (Is Going Up In Flames)

----------


## WintersTale

Zero 7 - In The Waiting Line

----------


## Tinkerbell

Stevie Ray Vaughn

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Equinox



----------


## WintersTale

Depeche mode - welcome to my world

----------


## WintersTale

The radio

----------


## mightypillow



----------


## Merkor



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## onawheel



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## WintersTale

Amy Grant - That's The Day

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Best if listened to while wearing a trench coat and fedora.

----------


## meeps



----------


## Koalafan

Echoes by Pink Floyd  :Joint:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## life

imagine, john lennon

----------


## onawheel

nice/interesting use of instruments....





though I'm totally obsessed with Gliss, quickly
becoming my fav album of 2013.

----------


## Equinox



----------


## Equinox



----------


## mightypillow



----------


## metamorphosis



----------


## Tinkerbell



----------


## onawheel

^^^^♥

----------


## fordgurl_87

Years don't fall bullet for my valentine... on Sirius radio

----------


## fordgurl_87

*tears

----------


## onawheel



----------


## James



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## metamorphosis

*The Walkmen - We've Been Had - Live at 930*
I'm a modern guy I don't care much for the go-go
Or the retro image I see so often telling me to
Keep trying maybe you'll get here someday 
Keep up the working, ok. 
I close the book on them right there

I see myself change as the days change over.
I hear the songs and the words don't change.
I write them out of the book right there.

We've been had, you say it's over.
Sometimes I'm just happy I'm older.
We've been had I know it's over.
Somehow it got easy to laugh out loud.

See me age 19 with some dumb haircut from
1960 moving to New York City 
Live with my friends there we're all taking the same steps seems foolish now .

We've been had you say it's over.
Sometimes I'm just happy I'm older.
We've been had I know it's over.
Somehow it got easy to laugh out loud.

----------


## metamorphosis

*The Knife - Heartbeats*
One night to be confused
One night to speed up truth
We had a promise made
Four hands and then away
Both under influence
We had divine scent
To know what to say
Mind is a razorblade

To call for hands of above, to lean on
Wouldn't be good enough for me, no

One night of magic rush
The start: a simpel touch
One night to push and scream
And then relief
Ten days of perfect tunes
The colours red and blue
We had a promise made
We were in love

To call for hands of above, to lean on
Wouldn't be good enough for me, no

To call for hands of above, to lean on
Wouldn't be good enough

And you
You knew the hand of a devil
And you
Kept us awake with wolves teeth
Sharing different heartbeats in one night

To call for hands of above, to lean on
Wouldn't be good enough for me, no

To call for hands of above, to lean on
Wouldn't be good enough

----------


## Equinox



----------


## onawheel

The Telewire - Everything Over My Head (2013)

----------


## waldeinsamkeit

http://youtu.be/R86L-ceh7EM

How do you embed videos on here?

----------


## Ont Mon

> http://youtu.be/R86L-ceh7EM
> 
> How do you embed videos on here?



You have to paste the link after clicking the video icon, which is second from right in the quick reply toolbar.

----------


## waldeinsamkeit

Ah, ok! Thanks!

----------


## Tinkerbell

The Band - The Weight

----------


## James



----------


## metamorphosis

*Modest Mouse - Blame it on the Tetons*
Blame it on the Tetons. Yeah, I need a scapegoat now. 
No my dog won't bite you, though it had the right to. 
You oughta give her credit 'cause she knows I would've let it happen.

Blame it on the weekends. God I need a cola now. 
Oh we mumble loudly, wear our shame so proudly. 
Wore our blank expressions, trying to look interesting. 
Blame it all on me 'cause God I need a cold one now. 

All them eager actors gladly taking credit 
For the lines created by the people tucked away from sight 
Is just a window from the room we're bound to. 
If you find a way out, oh would you just let me know how? 
Would you just let me know how? 

Blame it on the web but the spider's your problem now. 
Language is for liquid that we're all dissolved in. 
Great for solving problems, after it creates a problem. 
Blame it on the Tetons. God, I need a scapegoat now. 

Everyone's a building burning 
With no one to put the fire out. 
Standing at the window looking out, 
Waiting for time to burn us down. 
Everyone's an ocean drowning 
With no one really to show how. 
They might get a little better air 
If they turned themselves into a cloud.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Awww yeah.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## waldeinsamkeit



----------


## insigniff



----------


## L

OneRepublic - Life in Colour

----------


## metamorphosis

My Red House Painters fix-





*Red House Painters - Have You Forgotten*
can't let you be
cause your beauty won't allow me
wrapped in white sheets
like an angel from a bedtime story
shut out what they say
cause your friends are fucked up anyway
and when they come around
somehow they feel up and you feel down

when we were kids
we hated things our parents did
we listened low
to casey kasem's radio show
that's when friends were nice
to think of them just makes you feel nice
the smell of grass in spring
and october leaves cover everything

have you forgotten how to love yourself?

i can't believe all the good things that you do for me
sat back in a chair
like a princess from a faraway place
nobody's nice
when you're older your heart turns to ice
and shut out what they say
they're too dumb to mean it anyway

when we were kids
we hated things our sisters did
backyard summer pools
and christmases were beautiful
and the sentiment
of coloured mirrored ornaments
and the open drapes
look out on frozen farmhouse landscapes

have you forgotten how to love yourself?






*Red House Painters - Summer Dress*
Summer dress
makes you more beautiful than the rest
Lovliest girl that i know, and the sweetest
spends her life inside, she thinks she isn't blessed

Summer dress 
separates you from the rest
Easiest days of her life have been spent
Wonders if she is loved, if she is missed

Says a prayer as she's kissed 
by ocean mist
Takes herself to the sand 
and dreams

Says a prayer as she's kissed 
by ocean mist
takes herself to the sand 
and dreams






*Red House Painters - I Feel The Rain Fall*
I feel the rain fall
Down my back
I'm going back
To my place of work
To get things done
To get them right
But i'll mess them up
And i always do
Buried in words about you
This year, oh what a year
I layed around
Just feeling down
And from our happy room
I watched the seasons as they flew
And then when christmas came
I layed my head to rest in chains
Cause with my finished work
I turn my head back
Still didn't work
And i put it to bed
You often swore to find me dead
Too many times enough
To start again
To give it up
And then the morning came
Til i felt day
Til i'm awake
Cause with my finished work
I turn my head back
Still didn't work
I feel the rain fall
Down my back
I'm going back





*Red House Painters - Another Song For A Blue Guitar*
She comes apart at the seams
Cause she never dreams
As she lays up awake
Cause her feelings ache
And the one thing she found
As she gazed at the sea
Was that she lost her faith
Her faith in me 

And in the early morning
I can't make up a thing
And a barely can play
I don't like to sing
So i picked up my brush
Painted blue guitar
And i ripped off the chords
From 'bron y' aur' 

So i played her a song
But the timing was wrong
Poor choices of chords
And the words were forced
And the one thing that i found
As i gazed at the sea
Was that she lost all hope
All hope in me 

As she gazed at the sea
Was that she lost her faith
Her faith in me

----------


## invisible12

::D:

----------


## metamorphosis

*Palace Music - "West Palm Beach"*
I can't get the sand out of my shoes
This being in Florida's done a number on my blues
Just the way the women walk round here
It's plain to see the way the sand and the sea have done a number on me
And the sky is threatening black and gray and the sun is a festering red
And her head is claiming her stats; she ain't yet risen from bed
So breakfast again delayed, postponed, I wont be fed

The surf has swallowed him up, he's a memory now
And the water's warmer than it has been in weeks
Grandma lives just down the road, she's making supper for me tonight
She's been nice to me since '73 when her sun lost his lights
And now his ghost is a rising host above the briny blur
I would that soon some maid would swoon and his soul would capture her
He's still a fine kid, what with all that he did, he's a fan of mine

I wasn't planning to spend so long in town
But the break in the weather has got the partner down
She won't get out, she's shotgun, seems she's sewn to the seat
It's a dirty old trick that I've yet to lick and she's yet to beat
You can see it in her eyes, she was born unwise, she was born for me
If she mourns too long I'll know something's wrong and I'll leave her be
You can tell by his shoes he was born to lose, he was born for me

----------


## metamorphosis

*Red House Painters - San Geronimo*
Somewhere, up fifteen miles
Sifting through crackling vinyl
Lost memories of my youth
Are coming into view

Between lost hills divide
Quietly we sleep inside
Lost summers of my youth
I spent them all with you

Take ways by withered creeks
Lizards sunning in the streets
Small kitten stretches through
Green, empty yards you knew

Weekend in San Geronimo
Love how the starlit skies show
Weekend in San Geronimo
Sentiments within me glows

Somewhere, up fifteen miles
Barefoot on kitchen tile
When nights are warm and true
I'll spend them all with you

Weekend in San Geronimo
Love how the starlit skies show
Weekend in San Geronimo
Sentiments within me glows

Weekend in San Geronimo
Love how the starlit skies show
Weekend in San Geronimo
Sentiments within me glows

Weekend in San Geronimo
Love how the starlit skies show
Weekend in San Geronimo
Sentiments within me glows

Weekend in San Geronimo
Love how the starlit skies show
Weekend in San Geronimo
Sentiments within me glows
Weekend in San Geronimo

----------


## JesusChild

Alice in Chains Jar of Flies, There was so much emotion, so much pain, in Layne Stanley's voice, they spoke to people on very personal level, it sucks that drugs took Layne Stanley and Mike Starr, one of my favorite bands ever, I was too young to appreciate them in their hey day because I was just a kid but it was listening to Dirt for the first time and hearing Rooster that I could feel the power in Layne's voice, after I listened to Facelift.  Anyways here is Jar of Flies.  They have a new album out called The Devil put Dinosaurs here.

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> Alice in Chains Jar of Flies, There was so much emotion, so much pain, in Layne Stanley's voice, they spoke to people on very personal level, it sucks that drugs took Layne Stanley and Mike Starr, one of my favorite bands ever, I was too young to appreciate them in their hey day because I was just a kid but it was listening to Dirt for the first time and hearing Rooster that I could feel the power in Layne's voice, after I listened to Facelift.  Anyways here is Jar of Flies.  They have a new album out called The Devil put Dinosaurs here.



I enjoy that albumâNutshell being my favorite track on it. The way Layne Staley died is so damn depressing.

What I'm listening to right now:

----------


## metamorphosis

*The Walkmen- The Rat


*



*The Walkmen - Wake Up
*Out of a station through my radio
Nothings on it
Like a joke that's told with out its final line
Where's it going
Where had it belonged

I know
I'm trying
I'm trying to wake up
Wake up

And I tell by you way too far
Looking back I had a casing sentimental suns and shade
Won't they ever spin around
Forward
They're trying
They're trying
And so they do

In the call of a new world
As I climb to the next floor
Haven't we
Met before
Under brighter skies above
Above

And in a way its fine
We're walking through wind
Unfamiliar scenes 
We're choking to live
And we're shaking hands with someone we don't know now

Wake up
Wake up

----------


## Equinox



----------


## metamorphosis

*Boards Of Canada - Roygbiv*

----------


## Equinox

One of the best bands I've seen live!

----------


## metamorphosis

*Boards Of Canada - Reach for the Dead*
(off their new album, 'Tomorrow's Harvest'

----------


## metamorphosis

*





Bill Callahan - Our Anniversary*
It's our anniversary 
I leave it ajar
And go outside
To look at the driveway stars

The crickets are chirping
They stop at my step
I stop my step
And they start up again

Its our anniversary and the bullfrogs 
And everything that can sing is singing
Its mating song

The soil is steaming
Grass is swooning
Guns or fireworks are popping
Down in the town
A woman is running
A man jumps up and down

Its our anniversary and youve hidden my keys
This is one anniversary you're spending with me

I slide in the front seat 
The drivers side
To hotwire and hightail crosses my mind
But still in the driveway
Fixed like the stars

I flip on the headlights
And go back inside 
The climates controlled
While the battery dies

Clipping the wings of your morning flight

The night will end
In some form of excess
Pants around ankles
Too weak to fully undress

Its our anniversary
A celebration of
And heres to next year
Maybe you'll join me in my car
We'll drive together
But not too far

We are far from flowers
Cut and dried
So let us thrive let us thrive
Let us thrive let us thrive
Just like the weeds
We curse sometimes

----------


## mightypillow



----------


## metamorphosis

:Smoke: 



*
Madvillian- America's Most Blunted                                       *  :Joint:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

*Saltillo - A Necessary End*

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I've been feeling rather soulful today.

----------


## metamorphosis

Yes me friend 
We de a street again 
Yes me friend (me good friend) 
Dem say we're free again 
The bars could not hold me 
Force could not control me, now 
They try to keep me down 
But Jah put I around 
Yes, I've been accused (many a times) 
And wrongly abused, now 
But through the powers of the most-high 
They've got to turn me loose 
Don't try to cold me up on this bridge, 
now I've got to reach mount zion - 
The highest region 
So if you're a bull-bucker, 
Let me tell you this - 
I'm a duppy conqueror, conqueror! 
Yes me friend (me good friend) 
We de a street again 
Yes me friend (me good friend) 
Dem say we're free again 
So don't try to cold me up on this bridge, 
now I've got to reach mount zion - 
The highest region 
So if you're a bull-bucker, 
Let me tell you this - 
I'm a duppy conqueror, conqueror! 
Yes me friend Dem say we're free again, oh, oh yeah! 
Yes me friend Dem set me free again







*Althea and Donna - Uptown Top Ranking*








*Eek-a-Mouse - Ganja Smuggling*









*Peter Tosh - Downpressor man*

----------


## metamorphosis

*Godspeed You!!!!*




*Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas*

----------


## Koalafan

Kanye West - Yeezus...very intriguing album so far

----------


## metamorphosis

The Velvet Underground!!!

















An amazing rendition of a David Bowie classic!!!
















Same song but with some dialogue from the late, great, and charismatic Cobain!!!

----------


## mightypillow



----------


## onawheel



----------


## metamorphosis

*Ratatat - Loud Pipes*

----------


## Equinox



----------


## Lost Control Again

*Rage Against The Machine* 

*[BEEP] AYE!!!*

----------


## Chantellabella

Bon Jovi, of course. I'm going to his concert in October. I can't wait!

----------


## billius

Deep purple's sail away, it always make me giggle for some reason

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## James



----------


## Equinox



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Because my sister and I are swapping music, haha. I dig this though.

----------


## metamorphosis

*Bright Eyes- Lua*
I know that it is freezing, but I think we have to walk
I keep waving at the taxis, they keep turning their lights off
But Julie knows a party at some actor's West side loft
Supplies are endless in the evening by the morning they'll be gone

When everything is lonely I can be my own best friend
I'll get a coffee and the paper, have my own conversations
with the sidewalk and the pigeons and my window reflection
The mask I polish in the evening by the morning looks like shit

And I know you have a heavy heart, I can feel it when we kiss
So many men stronger than me have thrown their backs out trying to lift it
But me I'm not a gamble, you can count on me to split
The love I sell you in the evening by the morning won't exist

You're looking skinny like a model with your eyes all painted black
Just keep going to the bathroom, always say you'll be right back
Well, it takes one to know one, kid, I think you've got it bad
But what's so easy in the evening by the morning's such a drag

I got a flask inside my pocket, we can share it on the train
And if you promise to stay conscious I will try and do the same
We might die from medication, but we sure killed all the pain
But what was normal in the evening by the morning seems insane

And I'm not sure what the trouble was that started all of this
The reasons all have run away, but the feeling never did
It's not something I would recommend, but it is one way to live
Cause what is simple in the moonlight by the morning never is

It was so simple in the moonlight now it's so complicated
It was so simple in the moonlight, so simple in the moonlight
So simple in the moonlight...








*Bright Eyes - A song to pass the time*
There is a middle-aged woman dragging her feet
She carries baskets of clothes to a laundromat
While the Mexican children kick rocks into the street
And they laugh in a language I donât understand
But I love them
Why do I love them?
So the neighborhood is dimming as I smoke on the porch 
And watch the people as they pass enclosed inside their cars
And on their faces, just anger or disappointment
I start wishing there was something I could offer them
A consolation, what could I offer them?
When they are sad in their suburbs, robots water the lawn
And everything they touch gets dusted spotless
So they start to believe that they havenât touched anything at all
While the cars in the driveway only multiply
They are lost in their houses
I have heard them sing in the shower and making speeches to their sister on the telephone
Saying, "You come home
Darling, you come here
Donât stay so far away from me" 
This weather has me wanting love more tangible
Something I can hold because itâs getting cold
So let's hold up our fists to the flame in the sky 
To block out the light that is reaching for our eyes 
Because it would blind us
It will blind us
Now I have locked my actions in the grooves of routine
So I may never be free of this apathy
But I wait for a letter that is coming to me
She sends me pictures of the ocean in an envelope
So there still is hope
Yes, I can be healed 
There is someone looking for what I concealed 
In my secret drawer, in my pockets deep
You will find the reasons that I canât sleep 
And you will still want me
But will you still want me? 
Well, I say come for the week
You can sleep in my bed
And then pass through my life like a dream through my head 
It will be easy
I will make it easy
But all I have for the moment is a song to pass the time
A melody to keep me from worrying
Oh, some simple progression to keep my fingers busy
And some words that are sure to come back to me 
And they will be laughing
My mediocrity
My mediocrity

----------


## TheCARS1979

Avril Lavigne , I ll never get tired of her , after all she s so hot and gorgeous, I love her outfits and I really love the way she talks and everything she does and all she puts out. She s so amazing !

----------


## Tinkerbell

Deep Purple from the Machine Head Tour 1972

----------


## Tinkerbell

Wondering Where the Lions Are

----------


## Equinox



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## James



----------


## Equinox



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## meeps



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## meeps



----------


## metamorphosis

I know. I have played these before but sometimes you wake up and you can't get some songs out of your head.

----------


## metamorphosis

*The Velvet Underground - Sweet Jane*
*Standing on the corner,*
*Suitcase in my hand**
Jack is in his corset, and jane is her vest,
And me Im in a rocknroll band hah!
Ridin in a stutz bear cat, jim
You know, those were different times!
Oh, all the poets they studied rules of verse
And those ladies, they rolled their eyes

Sweet jane! whoa! sweet jane, oh-oh-a! sweet jane!

Ill tell you something
Jack, he is a banker
And jane, she is a clerk
Both of them save their monies, ha
And when, when they come home from work
Oh, sittin down by the fire, oh!
The radio does play
The classical music there, jim
The march of the wooden soldiers
All you protest kids
You can hear jack say, get ready, ah

Sweet jane! come on baby! sweet jane! oh-oh-a! sweet jane!

Some people, they like to go out dancing
And other peoples, they have to work, just watch me now!
And theres even some evil mothers
Well theyre gonna tell you that everything is just dirt
Yknow that, women, never really faint
And that villains always blink their eyes, woo!
And that, yknow, children are the only ones who blush!
And that, life is just to die!
And, everyone who ever had a heart
They wouldnt turn around and break it
And anyone who ever played a part
Oh wouldnt turn around and hate it!

Sweet jane! whoa-oh-oh! sweet jane! sweet jane!

Heavenly wine and roses
Seems to whisper to her when he smiles
Heavenly wine and roses
Seems to whisper to her when she smiles
La lala lala la, la lala lala la
Sweet jane
Sweet jane
Sweet jane







**velvet underground - venus in furs*
Shiny, shiny, shiny boots of leather
Whiplash girl child in the dark
Comes in bells, your servant, don't forsake him
Strike, dear mistress, and cure his heart
Downy sins of streetlight fancies
Chase the costumes she shall wear
Ermine furs adorn the imperious
Severin, Severin awaits you there
I am tired, I am weary
I could sleep for a thousand years
A thousand dreams that would awake me
Different colors made of tears
Kiss the boot of shiny, shiny leather
Shiny leather in the dark
Tongue of thongs, the belt that does await you
Strike, dear mistress, and cure his heart
Severin, Severin, speak so slightly
Severin, down on your bended knee
Taste the whip, in love not given lightly
Taste the whip, now plead for me
I am tired, I am weary
I could sleep for a thousand years
A thousand dreams that would awake me
Different colors made of tears
Shiny, shiny, shiny boots of leather
Whiplash girl child in the dark
Severin, your servant comes in bells, please don't forsake him
Strike, dear mistress, and cure his heart

----------


## metamorphosis

*Pavement - Date with Ikea*









*Pavement- Gold Soundz*

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Equinox



----------


## Equinox



----------


## metamorphosis

*Arctic Monkeys- A Certain Romance*









*Kings Of Leon - The Bucket*








*The Libertines - "Time for Heroes"*









*The Strokes - Hard To Explain*

----------


## metamorphosis

*Guided By Voices - Queen of Cans and Jars
*
to see the light and try but fail 
on jagged seas that can't be sailed 
and sought to lead but always trailed 
asked questions anyway 

and all around the breeding grounds 
the nymphos sweetly played 
the queen of cans and jars will keep them safe 

to be so keen on global trend 
to be so tight on how and when 
to scratch and claw until the end 
to work for each new day 

and all around the hunting ground 
the dead were on display 
the queen of cans and jars will keep them safe



to see the light and try but fail 
on jagged seas that can't be sailed 
and sought to lead but always trailed 
asked questions anyway 

and all around the breeding grounds 
the nymphos sweetly played 
the queen of cans and jars will keep them safe 

to be so keen on global trend 
to be so tight on how and when 
to scratch and claw until the end 
to work for each new day 

and all around the hunting ground 
the dead were on display 
the queen of cans and jars will keep them safe



*Guided By Voices - TRACTOR RAPE CHAIN*
Why is it every time I think about you
Something that you have said or implied makes me doubt you
Then I look into your cynical eyes and I know it
As if it never meant anything to me

Parallel lines on a slow decline - tractor rape chain
Better yet, let's all get wet on the tractor rape chain
Speed up, slow down, go all around in the end

In the first place it's probably just paranoia
But there's a ghost in my room and he says I better run
It's a thing I know - It's a thing I believe in
Won't you tell it to go away?

Parallel lines on a slow decline - tractor rape chain
Better yet, let's all get wet on the tractor rape chain
Speed up, slow down, go all around in the end
Speed up, slow down, go all around in the end

----------


## meeps



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Don't watch this last one if you're epileptic. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Member11

How can you not like this song? You get knock down, and get back up again.  ::):

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> 



I dig this.   ::): 




I like this but I feel like f-bombs don't fit the style of the song at all.  ::\:

----------


## WintersTale

Rush - Cinderella Man

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

A bit of neo-80s (for lack of a better term).

----------


## metamorphosis

This is Leonard Cohen's song about Janis Joplin. Which he wrote after his chance meeting of her in the Chelsea Hotel and their affair together.
Some history about the song-
http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=2579






*Chelsea Hotel No. 2 - Leonard Cohen*
I remember you well in the Chelsea Hotel,
you were talking so brave and so sweet,
giving me head on the unmade bed,
while the limousines wait in the street.
Those were the reasons and that was New York,
we were running for the money and the flesh.
And that was called love for the workers in song
probably still is for those of them left.

Ah but you got away, didn't you babe,
you just turned your back on the crowd,
you got away, I never once heard you say,
I need you, I don't need you,
I need you, I don't need you
and all of that jiving around.

I remember you well in the Chelsea Hotel
you were famous, your heart was a legend.
You told me again you preferred handsome men
but for me you would make an exception.
And clenching your fist for the ones like us
who are oppressed by the figures of beauty,
you fixed yourself, you said, "Well never mind,
we are ugly but we have the music."

And then you got away, didn't you babe...

I don't mean to suggest that I loved you the best,
I can't keep track of each fallen robin.
I remember you well in the Chelsea Hotel,
that's all, I don't even think of you that often.










*Leonard Cohen Chelsea Hotel #2 Live*

----------


## metamorphosis

If interested, this is a great interview with the truly brilliant man. Digest it, if you enjoy this great artist, poet and published writer!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=ugh8Xe6hX7U
*Leonard Cohen on Q TV (CBC exclusive)*

----------


## metamorphosis

A great group with a brilliant song!!!





*Coachella 2011 - Arcade Fire - Wake Up*

----------


## metamorphosis

*So Long Marianne by Leonard Cohen*

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## metamorphosis

*Arcade Fire - Intervention | Live in Paris*













*Arcade Fire - Intervention | Reading Festival 2010*
The king's taken back the throne,
The useless seed is sown,
When they say they're cutting off the phone,
I tell them you're not home.

No place to hide,
You were fighting as a soldier on their side,
You're still a soldier in your mind,
Though nothing's on the line.

You say it's money that we need,
As if we were only mouths to feed,
I know no matter what you say
There are some debts you'll never pay.

Working for the church
While your family dies.
You take what they give you
And you keep it inside.
Every spark of friendship and love
Will die without a home.

Hear the solider groan, "We'll go at it alone"

I can taste the fear.
Lift me up and take me out of here,
Don't want to fight, don't want to die,
Just want to hear you cry.

Who's going to throw the very first stone?
Oh! Who's going to reset the bone?
Walking with your head in a sling
Want to hear the soldier sing.

Working for the Church
While my family dies,
Your little baby sister's
Going to lose her mind,
Every spark of friendship and love
Will die without a home

Hear the soldier groan, "We'll go at it alone"

I can taste your fear,
It's going to lift you up and take you out of here,
And the bone shall never heal,
I care not if you kneel.

We can't find you now,
But they're going to get their money back somehow,
And when you finally disappear
We'll just say you were never here.

Been working for the church
While your life falls apart,
Singing hallelujah with the fear in your heart,
Every spark of friendship and love
Will die without a home.

Hear the soldier groan, "We'll go at it alone"
Hear the soldier groan, "We'll go at it alone"

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## metamorphosis

LCD Soundsystem - All My Friends
That's how it starts
We go back to your house
We check the charts
And start to figure it out

And if it's crowded, all the better
Because we know we're gonna be up late
But if you're worried about the weather
Then you picked the wrong place to stay
That's how it starts

And so it starts
You switch the engine on
We set controls for the heart of the sun
One of the ways we show our age

And if the sun comes up, if the sun comes up, if the sun comes up
And I still don't wanna stagger home
Then it's the memory of our betters
That are keeping us on our feet

You spent the first five years trying to get with the plan
And the next five years trying to be with your friends again

You're talking 45 turns just as fast as you can
Teah, I know it gets tired, but it's better when we pretend

It comes apart
The way it does in bad films
Except in parts
When the moral kicks in

Though when we're running out of the drugs
And the conversation's winding away
I wouldn't trade one stupid decision
For another five years of life

You drop the first ten years just as fast as you can
And the next ten people who are trying to be polite
When you're blowing eighty-five days in the middle of France
Yeah, I know it gets tired only where are your friends tonight?

And to tell the truth
Oh, this could be the last time
So here we go
Like a sales force into the night

And if I made a fool, if I made a fool, if I made a fool
On the road, there's always this
And if I'm sewn into submission
I can still come home to this

And with a face like a dad and a laughable stand
You can sleep on the plane or review what you said
When you're drunk and the kids leave impossible tasks
You think over and over, "hey, I'm finally dead."

Oh, if the trip and the plan come apart in your hand
Tou look contorted on yourself your ridiculous prop
You forgot what you meant when you read what you said
And you always knew you were tired, but then
Where are your friends tonight?

Where are your friends tonight?
Where are your friends tonight?

If I could see all my friends tonight
If I could see all my friends tonight
If I could see all my friends tonight
If I could see all my friends tonight
















*LCD Soundsystem - All My Friends @ KCRW Studios*

----------


## metamorphosis

The White Stripes- Hotel Yorba





* The White Stripes- We're Going To Be Friends*






*The White Stripes - We're Going To Be Friends (Live Sydney)*






*Ball and Biscuit- The White Stripes





*

----------


## metamorphosis

*GY!BE - 01 Storm*

----------


## onawheel

starts off a bit blah but really gets going, now i want this album 0.0

----------


## metamorphosis

*Brilliance!!!*









*Phosphorescent - "Song for Zula"* 













*Phosphorescent - Song For Zula (Live on KEXP)*












*Phosphorescent - Song For Zula- Live at Hype Hotel 2013
*Some say love is a burning thing
That it makes a fiery ring
Oh but I know love as a fading thing
Just as fickle as a feather in a stream
See, honey, I saw love,
You see it came to me
It puts its face up to my face so I could see
Yeah then I saw love disfigure me
Into something I am not recognizing

See the cage, it called. I said, come on in
I will not open myself up this way again
Nor lay my face to the soil, nor my teeth to the sand
I will not lay like this for days now upon end
You will not see me fall, nor see me struggle to stand
To be acknowledged by some touch from his gnarled hands
You see the cage it called. I said, come on in
I will not open myself this way again.

You see the moon is bright in that treetop night
I see the shadows that we cast in the cold clean light
I might fear I go and my heart is white
And we race right out on the desert plains all night
So honey I am now, some broken thing
I do not lay in the dark waiting for day here
Now my heart is gold, my feet are right
And I'm racing out on the desert plains all night

So some say love is a burning thing
That it makes a fiery ring
All that I know love as a caging thing
Just a killer come to call from some awful dream
And all you folks, you come to see
You just to stand there in the glass looking at me
But my heart is wild, and my bones are steel
And I could kill you with my bare hands if I was free

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## onawheel



----------


## metamorphosis

*Nirvana rehearsing "the man who sold the world"*
















*The Man Who Sold The World - David Bowie - Live at the beeb*
















*Nirvana - In Bloom
*Sell the kids for food 
Weather changes moods 
Spring is here again 
Reproductive glands 

He's the one 
Who likes all the pretty songs 
And he likes to sing along 
And he likes to shoot his gun 
But he knows not what it means, knows not what it means 
And I say 
He's the one 
Who likes all the pretty songs 
And he likes to sing along 
And he likes to shoot his gun 
But he don't know what it means, don't know what it means 
And I say ahhhhh... 
We can have some more 
Nature is a [BEEP] 
Bruises on the fruit 
Tender age in bloom 

Heeeeey... 
He's the one 
Who likes all the pretty songs 
And he likes to sing along 
And he likes to shoot his gun 
But he knows not what it means, knows not what it means 
And I say 
He's the one 
Who likes all the pretty songs 
And he likes to sing along 
And he likes to shoot his gun 
But he don't know what it means, don't know what it means 
And I say ahhhh... 

Heeeeey... 
He's the one 
Who likes all the pretty songs 
And he likes to sing along 
And he likes to shoot his gun 
But he knows not what it means, knows not what it means 
And I say 
He's the one 
Who likes all the pretty songs 
And he likes to sing along 
And he likes to shoot his gun 
But he knows not what it means, knows not what it means 
Knows not what it means, knows not what it means 
And I say ahhhh...

----------


## metamorphosis

*Red House Painters - Song For A Blue Guitar*














*Red House Painters- Another Song For A Blue Guitar*

----------


## VickieKitties



----------


## Equinox



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## VickieKitties



----------


## Equinox



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## WintersTale

Lights - Fourth Dimension (Live)

----------


## metamorphosis

*Descendants!!!*  :Joint:   :: 






*The Descendants -- "Bikeage" @ Fun Fun Fun Fest*













*Descendents - Hope - Live*

----------


## Equinox



----------


## WintersTale

Sarah McLachlan - Possession

----------


## VickieKitties



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I enjoy how absurd this video is. The nonsense starts at the 49 second mark.

----------


## WintersTale

Toto - Afraid Of Love

----------


## Misssy

Same ol' country songs that they play 500 times a day....on this radio station, not even sure why I have country on, it's just been on forever.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Beautiful.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> 



CL is. So. Hot. Girl crush!
Also I dig the song. 




> 



Love this. Myon & Shane never disappoint.

----------


## WintersTale

Michael Jackson - For All Time

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Koalafan



----------


## VickieKitties

I always like Kyary Pamyu Pamyu  ::):   Big hairbows are the cutest.

----------


## VickieKitties

Time to get pumped.

----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## metamorphosis

*Beirut- 'Postcards From Italy'*














*Come Dancing - The Kinks*

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Probably best to not watch the first one if you have photosensitive epilepsy. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## metamorphosis

* Dare, I say Song of the year, so far!!! Still early in the yr but throw down something else, so to compete!!! Let's have a go, shall we all!! D;
*





*Phosphorescent - "Song For Zula" - Pitchfork Music Festival 2013*

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## metamorphosis

Some good old songs!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Kirsebaer

Good old Guns <3

----------


## VickieKitties



----------


## metamorphosis

*Elvis Perkins - While You were Sleeping*

----------


## metamorphosis

Can never get enough of this song! I don't think Arcade Fire are capable of writing a bad song!







*Arcade Fire - Sprawl II (Mountains Beyond Mountains)* 
They heard me singing and they told me to stop
Quit these pretentious things and just punch the clock

These days my life I feel it has no purpose
But late at night the feelings swim to the surface

'Cause on the surface the city lights shine
They're calling at me, come and find your kind

Sometimes I wonder if the world's so small
That we can never get away from the sprawl

Living in the sprawl, dead shopping malls rise
Like mountains beyond mountains
And there's no end in sight
I need the darkness, someone please cut the lights

We rode our bikes to the nearest park
Sat under the swings and kissed in the dark

You shield my eyes from the police lights
We run away, but we don't know why

The black river, your city lights shine
They're screaming at us, "We don't need your kind"

Sometimes I wonder if the world's so small
That we can never get away from the sprawl

Living in the sprawl, dead shopping malls rise
Like mountains beyond mountains
And there's no end in sight
I need the darkness, someone please cut the lights

They heard me singing and they told me to stop
Quit these pretentious things and just punch the clock
Sometimes I wonder if the world's so small
Can we ever get away from the sprawl?

Living in the sprawl, dead shopping malls rise
Like mountains beyond mountains
And there's no end in sight
I need the darkness, someone please cut the lights
I need the darkness, someone please cut the lights

----------


## metamorphosis

*Bright Eyes - Let's Not [BEEP] Ourselves (To Love and Be Loved)*
Well, the animals laugh from the dark of the wilderness. 
A baby cries hard in an apartment complex,
as I pass in a car buried under the influence. 
The city's driving me out of my mind.
I've seen a child is caught in the sad trap of gravity.
He falls from the lowest branch of the apple tree 
and lands in the grass and weeps for his dignity.
Next time he will not aim so high. 
Yeah, next time, neither will I.
Now a mother takes loans out, sends her kids off to colleges.
Her family's reduced to names on a shopping list.
While, a coroner kneels beneath a great, wooden crucifix.
He knows there's worse things than being alone.
And so I've learned to retreat at the first sign of danger.
I mean, why wait around, if it's just to surrender? 
An ambition, I've found, can lead only to failure.
I do not read the reviews. 
No, I am not singing for you.
Well I stood dropping a coin into the pit of a well. 
And I would throw my whole billfold if I thought it would help. 
With all these wishes I make,
I should buy something real, at least a telephone call home.
Well, my teachers, they built this retaining wall of memory, 
all those multiple choices I answered so quickly.
And got my grades back and forgot just as easily, 
but as least I got an A.
And so I don't have them to blame. 
Well I should stop pointing fingers;
reserve my judgment of all those public action figures, 
the cowboy presidents.
So loud behind the bullhorn, so proud they can't admit 
when they've made a mistake.
While poison ink spews from a speechwriter's pen, 
he knows he don't have to say it,
so it, it don't bother him. 
"Honesty", "Accuracy" is just "Popular Opinion."
And the approval rating's high, 
and so someone's gonna die. 
Well ABC, NBC, CBS: Bullshit.
They give us fact or fiction? I guess an even split. 
And each new act of war is tonight's entertainment.
We're still the pawns in their game. 
As they take eye for an eye until no one can see,
we must stumble blindly forward, repeating history. 
Well, I guess we all fit into your slogan
on the fast food marquee: 
Red blooded, White skinned oh and the Blues.
Oh and the Blues, I got the Blues! That's me! That's me!
Well, I awoke in relief. 
My sheets and tubes were all tangled weak from whiskey and pills,
in a Chicago hospital. 
And my father was there, in a chair, by the window, staring so far away.
I tried talking, just whispered, "...so sorry...so selfish..." 
He stopped me and said, "Child I love you regardless 
and there's nothing you could do that would ever change this.
I'm not angry. It happens. But you just can't do it again."
So now I try to keep up, I've been exchanging my currency.
While a million objects pass through my periphery. 
Now I'm rubbing my eyes 'cause they're starting to bother me. 
I've been staring too long at the screen.
But where was it when I first heard a sweet sound of humility? 
It came to my ears in the goddamn loveliest melody. 
How grateful I was then to be part of the mystery,
to love and to be loved. Let's just hope that is enough.

----------


## VickieKitties



----------


## Otherside



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Equinox



----------


## metamorphosis

*ATMOSPHERE - SMART WENT CRAZY*
Smart went crazy, truth went trendy
The story got lazy so I rewrote the ending
Manipulated the entry, more user friendly
Now a city full of pain pills and tattoos defend me
I waver from the dead to the half dead
Grey space between the fan base and the crackhead
Sunset, sailboat set course for hell
A cross and a hammer, but you'll have to get some nails
Take credit, for anything embedded in the edit
As long as you meant it when you said it
And all of the kids laugh, when you admit that
It might been witchcraft that made my noose fit bad
Well I'ma act like I don't give a make love
Take what I got to teach everyone to break stuff
I'ma act like there's poison in the pancakes
And amputate the one that wasn't loyal with the handshakes
Proud to know ya, Minnesota missile
Never sold coke and I never had to hold a pistol
Civil and simple, but set the freak show
Loose on the nipple, watch her whole fucking titty ripple
It's why we battle, it's why we travel
It's why the mascot thinks that I'm an asshole
We made the team without putting on a uniform
Smart went nuts and rode a unicorn through the storm

_[Chorus]
Smart went crazy, but where did you go
Smart went crazy, but where did you go
Smart went crazy, but where did you go
Smart went crazy, where did you go now

Smart went crazy, kiss Miss Daisy
Loved you when everyday was Christmas baby
Maybe we can take it back to the way we was
Still on some "what have you done for me lately"
No gravy if the base is pork face
Tour dates ain't my big little brother's court case
Poor taste got passed up as gourmet
This beer is foreplay
We'll meet up at your place
I sting like a first divorce, or them first Newports
Whatever hurts you more
"You're headed for self destruction" been there, did that
kick back with the wrong angel to [BEEP] with
Carve my charm into your arms
[BEEP] around, unravel this tall ball of yarn
Snuck round back to disarm the alarm
From the plantation to the reservation to the farms
And nobody knows where you'll end up
Only guarantee in life is death or a head fuck
Yea, you thought it was a set up, well guess what
You you can catch up with the rest of my "Best Of"
I got a few blocks left before I reach my destination
And retrieve my breath
And god blessed every step I stole
Just to let me know, she wouldn't ever let me go

[Chorus - 2X]

Smart went crazy, the rubber bend went snap
This goes to those that hold it down 'til I get back
Hold on to me, grow along with me
I don't know where I'm going but I'll end up in your arms [4X]


_












*Atmosphere - Always Coming Back Home To You*

To all my killers and my hundred dollar billers
To emo kids that got too many feelings

He held the register open while he counted her change
I was next in line which meant I was invisible
From where I stood I could see that the till was full
He didn't look the type to play superhero
So I stepped forth and paid for my cigarettes
Crept out the stores front door to chase a little breath
Bangles in my head, shake the song off
Another manic Monday night, its gonna be a long walk

A car pulled up, a fixed up cutlass
A woman and a child climbed out and left it running
They went inside of the deli, placed an order
With the extra dollar fifty bottled water cause the daughters picky
When they came out mommy gave me a glance
That said man can love an angel but he's got to take the chance
Already knew the deal, I lit one up and walk
So they got back in the Oldsmobile, belted up, and took off

Thug love on the corner by the walgreens
Lookin at me like I'm just another square saltine
As I get closer I notice that they showing each other sketches
Out of their notebooks, reminded me of my old roots

I walk pass with a nod and a reminisce
Swear to god hip hop and comic books was my genesis
Respect the life and the fashions of the children
It's the only culture I've got, exactly what we've been building

All of a sudden I'm in front of some man
No he's a youngin but he's got a gun in his hand
He looks fifteen, he looks frantic, no he looks afraid
Immediately apprehensive til I heard him say
"Do you want this It's not mine I promise
I found it on my block in between a couple garages
Didn't wanna leave it for a child to stumble over
I don't even know how to hold it."

It was a thirty eight, the poor man's machete
Held it in my hand, thinking damn man it's heavier then expected,
Wedged it behind my belt buckle
Knowing that its evil, even thought that I could smell trouble
The extra strength felt weak,
But over there on the corner saw what I needed and proceeded to cross the
Street
Put the heat in the mail box to loose it
Figured that the post office knows whats best to do with it

Mosey down the road thinkin' bout the old
I use to roam this zone with two feet of snow
Right here, this use to be a record shop
I've gotten love, I've gotten drunk, I've gotten beat up in that parking lot
I've had my lake street pride for three decades
These alleyways, and these streetlights have seen my best days
Before I was a germ learning how to misbehave,
All the way to the grave, south side is my resting place

Took a right on Lyndale I'm getting near
But then the road became empty and the people disappeared
The clouds ran away, opened up the sky
And one by one I watched every constellation die
And there I was frozen, standing in my backyard
Face to face, eye to eye, staring at the last star
I should've known, walked all the way home
To find that she wasn't here, I'm still all alone

No matter where I am, no matter what I do
I'm always coming back home to you
They can leave me for dead they can take away my true
I'm always coming back home to you
Through the lies and the sins that ride the wind that blew
I'm always coming back home to you
As sure as the life in the garden that you grew
I'm always coming back home to you
No matter where I am, no matter what I do
I'm always coming back home to you
If only I had known what you already knew
I'm always coming back home to you
From the heaven I've had to the hell I been through
I'm always coming back home to you
I'm always coming back home to you

----------


## VickieKitties



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## onawheel

contender for my song of the year....

----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Kirsebaer

Y en mi soledad tengo miles de horas que me invitan a soÃ±ar, Y si voy a quedarme solo, solito y abandonado...Pero mÃ¡s vale solo que muy mal acompaÃ±ado  ::

----------


## Member11



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## VickieKitties



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## VickieKitties



----------


## ev0ker

:Rofl:

----------


## metamorphosis

:Joint: 




*CunninLynguists - Southernunderground*











*CunninLynguists Old School*













*Cunninlynguists - 616 Rewind*

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Equinox



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Crylie

I really love David Lynch and all that jazz. I listen to a lot of music that reminds me of him. The second video is a song that features him, so it's pretty neat c:

----------


## Crylie

> 




Aaahhhh! I love Apples in Stereo!! I totally cried when Bill Doss died a few months ago :c

----------


## metamorphosis

Time again- Free Soloing, amazing and crazy!

Song is "Welcome Home" by Radical Face

The guy who "falls" at 3:20 actually has a parachute. So, in a sense he is basically base jumping.
Alex Huber wears a helmet because a rock can fall﻿ on his head and make him fall off.




*Of Man and Beast = The Free Solo Climbers
*1. Dan Osman - Bear's Reach 5.7 ( Speed Climbing ) Fire in the Hole 5.12
2. Steph Davis - The North Face 5.11
3. Alexander Huber ( Huber Brothers ) - Murciana VII+ Kommunist 8b+ / 5.14a
4. Catherine Destivelle - Mali, Grade unknown
5. Andreas Proft - The First and Last 8b / 5.13d Excess Power 5.13
6. Alex Honnold - Half Dome 5.12 The Rostrum 5.11 Moonlight Buttress 5.12+
7. Alain Robert ( The French Spiderman ) - L'abominabe Homme 7c / 5.12d
8. Dean Potter - Separate Reality 5.12a
9. John Bachar - Leave it to the Beaver 5.12a
10. Chris Sharma - Es Pontas 9b / 5.15 Deep Water Soloing ( DWS)
11. Jyoti Raju ( Monkey King ) - Agra Fort, Grade unknown

----------


## life

drugs dont work, the verve

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## metamorphosis

*Salvador SÃ¡nchez NarvÃ¡ez (January 26, 1959 - August 12, 1982) was a Mexican boxer born in the town of Santiago Tianguistenco, Estado de MÃ©xico. Many of his contemporaries as well as boxing writers believe that, had it not been for his premature death, Sanchez could have gone on to become the greatest Featherweight boxer of all time.[1]
* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salvador_S%C3%A1nchez






*Sun Kil Moon - Salvador Sanchez
Salvador Sanchez arrived and vanished 
Only twenty-three with so much speed
Owning the highway 

Mexico City bred so many 
But none quite like him sweet warrior
Pure magic matador 

Pancho Villa would never rest 
'Til 1925 he closed his eyes 
'Til Manilla stars would rise 

Gozo of the Philippines, choirs and angels sing 
Ukulele strings play for his legend 
Italy had a king

How have they gone 
Fell by leather 
So alone
Bound together 

Benny "kid" Paret came a good way 
Climbed to the grey sky to raise his hands 
Stopped by the better man 

Eyes of Los Rios cry for suns 
Lost on distant shores, unforeseen horrors
Struck and delivered him 

How have they gone 
Fell by leather 
So alone
Bound together 

Why have they gone
Fell by leather
So alone
All bound together








**Red House Painters - San Geronimo*
Somewhere, up fifteen miles
Sifting through crackling vinyl
Lost memories of my youth
Are coming into view

Between lost hills divide
Quietly we sleep inside
Lost summers of my youth
I spent them all with you

Take ways by withered creeks
Lizards sunning in the streets
Small kitten stretches through
Green, empty yards you knew

Weekend in San Geronimo
Love how the starlit skies show
Weekend in San Geronimo
Sentiments within me glows

Somewhere, up fifteen miles
Barefoot on kitchen tile
When nights are warm and true
I'll spend them all with you

Weekend in San Geronimo
Love how the starlit skies show
Weekend in San Geronimo
Sentiments within me glows

Weekend in San Geronimo
Love how the starlit skies show
Weekend in San Geronimo
Sentiments within me glows

Weekend in San Geronimo
Love how the starlit skies show
Weekend in San Geronimo
Sentiments within me glows

Weekend in San Geronimo
Love how the starlit skies show
Weekend in San Geronimo
Sentiments within me glows
Weekend in San Geronimo








*Bonnie Prince Billy - Raining in Darling*
Darling
I can stay awake all night
and I would make mistakes, alright
cause the body asks so much.

Sweet thing
I give you what I reach
taken what I had to teach
and re-rendered it with such
with such
with such.

O, it don't rain anymore
I go outdoors
where it's fun to be
and I know you love me
I know you do.

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

An old episode of Loveline.  :Tongue:

----------


## VickieKitties



----------


## metamorphosis

*Modest Mouse- The World at Large*
Ice-age heat wave, can't complain.
If the world's at large, why should I remain?
Walked away to another plan.
Gonna find another place, maybe one I can stand.
I move on to another day, to a whole new town with a whole new way.
Went to the porch to have a thought.
Got to the door and again, I couldn't stop.
You don't know where and you don't know when.
But you still got your words and you got your friends.
Walk along to another day.
Work a little harder, work another way.

Well uh-uh baby I ain't got no plan.
We'll float on maybe would you understand?
Gonna float on maybe would you understand?
Well I'll float on maybe would you understand?

The days get shorter and the nights get cold.
I like the autumn but this place is getting old.
I pack up my belongings and I head for the coast.
It might not be a lot but I feel like I'm making the most.
The day's get longer and the nights smell green.
I guess it's not surprising but it's spring and I should leave.

I like songs about drifters - books about the same.
They both seem to make me feel a little less insane.
Walked on off to another spot.
I still haven't got anywhere that I want.
Did I want love? Did I need to know?
Why does it always feel like I'm caught in an undertow?

The moths beat themselves to death against the lights.
Adding their breeze to the summer nights.
Outside, water like air was great.
I didn't know what I had that day.
Walk a little farther to another plan.
You said that you did, but you didn't understand.

I know that starting over is not what life's all about.
But my thoughts were so loud, I couldn't hear my mouth.
My thoughts were so loud, I couldn't hear my mouth.
My thoughts were so loud.

----------


## onawheel

^^^♥





and because they flow so well together...

----------


## metamorphosis

*"The Sick Note" Sean Cannon - The Dubliners
*Dear Sir, I write this note to you to tell you of me plight
and at the time of writing, I am not a pretty sight;
me body is all black and blue, me face a deathly gray
and I write this note to say why Paddy's not at work today. 

While working on the fourteenth floor some bricks I had to clear;
now, to throw them down from such a height was not a good idea.
the foreman wasn't very pleased, he beeing an awkward sod
he said I'd have to cart them down the ladders in me hod. 

Now, clearing all these bricks by hand it was so very slow,
so I hoisted up a barrel and secured the rope below.
But in me haste to do the job I was to blind to see
that a barrelful of building bricks was heavier than me. 

So when I untied the rope the barrel fell like lead
and clinging tightly to the rope I started up instead.
Well, I shot up like a rocket till to my dismay I found
that halfway up I met the bloody barrel comming down. 

Well, the barrel broke me shoulder as to the ground it sped,
and when I reached the top I banged the pully with my head.
Well, I clung on tight through numbed shock from this almighty blow
and the barrel spilled out half the bricks fourteen floors below. 

Now, when these bricks had fallen from the barrel to the floor
I then outweighed the barrel and so started down once more;
still clinging tightly to the rope, I sped towards the ground,
and I landed on the brocken bricks that were all scattered round. 

Well, I lay there groaning on the ground, I thougth I'd passed the worst,
when the barrel hit the pully-wheel and then the bottom burst.
Well, a shower of bricks rained down on me, I hadn't got a hope
as I lay there moaning on the ground, I let go of the bloody rope. 

The barrel than being heavier, it started down once more,
and landed right across me, as I lay upon the floor.
Well, it broke three ribs and my left arm and I can only say
that I hope you'll understand why Paddy's not a work today.

----------


## VickieKitties

Christian, I like how you post the lyrics too, maybe I'll do that next time.  ::):

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

*Willie Dixon - God's Gift to Man*





There's a shorter, alternate version of this song which features Buddy Guy, but I couldn't find it on YouTube. Here's a link to it on GrooveShark (*volume slider defaults to 100%, so check your volume before clicking*): http://grooveshark.com/s/God+s+Gift+To+Man/2EXNx1?src=5


*Marion Black - Listen Black Brother*





Another from the same artist if you feel so inclined: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMxPHX3Km_w


*Solomon Burke - None of Us Are Free*

----------


## Misssy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2IQ_IniQ6sI                    I am depressed... and tired

----------


## toaster little



----------


## metamorphosis

*Deerhunter - He Would Have Laughed*
Off the album Halcyon Digest
A tribute the the late Jay Reatard. 

Only bored as I get older
Find the ways to (cult)
Cult of time

Only bored as I get older
Find new ways to spend my time

I'm a gold digging man
Find my money, find my land
I'm a gold digging man
I won't rest 'til I buy your land

Sweetness cums suffering
In sweetness comes suffering
I won't rest till I can't breathe
I can't breathe with you
Looking at me

I get bored as I get older
Can you help me figure this out?

Come on, dream on:

"I lived on a table - I don't know where to go. I know my friends would. . . I know where my friends are now. I lived on a farm, yeah. I never lived on a farm. Where did my friends go? Where did my friends go?"

What do you do when you're sleeping?
Where did you go when you said:
"I don't need nobody on my bond"
Where do your friends go?
Where do they see you?
What did you want to be?
Ahh shut the hell...
Shut your mouth








*Deerhunter - Helicopter
*Take my hand and pray with me

My final days in company
The devil now has come for me
And helicopters circling the scene

And I pray for rest
Could you pray for us?
We know he loves you the best 
We know he loves you the best

The light's inside my cave
I'm tired of my cave

Oh, these drugs, they play on me these terrible ways
They don't pay like they used to pay
I used to make it day to day

No one cares for me
I keep no company
I have minimal needs
And now they are through with me

Now they are through with me












*Deerhunter - Neither of Us, Uncertainly
*











*Deerhunter - Nothing Ever Happened* 
Only when I dream but there's no way out
You learn to talk, you learn to shout
Focus on depth that was never there
Eliminate what you can't repair

Nothing ever happened to me
Nothing ever happened to me
Nothing ever happened to me
Life just passing, flash right through me

Sleep through the winter to awake in spring,
Adjust your eyes to the state of things
Focus on depths that was never there
Nothing's easy nothing's fair

Nothing ever happened to me
Nothing ever happened to me
Nothing ever happened to me
Life just passing, flash right through me

I never, saw it coming
waiting for something, for nothing
I never, saw it coming
waiting for something, for nothing

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## metamorphosis

*Kurt Vile - 'Wakin On A Pretty Day'
*





*Kurt Vile- Girl Called Alex*

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

*Miles Davis - Flamenco Sketches*




*Miles Davis - Blue In Green*

----------


## Member11

Just bust a move.

----------


## metamorphosis

Hey Ya! ;D

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Koalafan



----------


## metamorphosis

*Atmosphere - Yesterday*
I thought I saw you yesterday 
But I didn't stop, 'cause you was walkin' the opposite way 
I guess I coulda' shouted out ya name 
But even if it was you, I don't know what I would say 
We could sit and reminisce about the old school 
Maybe share a cigarette, because we both fools 
Chop it up and compare perspectives 
Life, love, stress and set-backs, yes 
So you could tell me how hard you had it 
And you could show me all the scars to back it 
And we could analyze each complaint 
Break it down and explain these mistakes I make 
I like to tangle up the strings of the puppetry 
But you knew me back when I was a younger me 
You seen Sean in all types of light 
And I've been meanin' to ask you if I'm doin' alright 

[Chorus x2] 
Yesterday 
Was that you? Looked just like you 
Strange thangs my imagination might do 
Take a breath, reflect on what we been through 
Or am I just goin' crazy 'cause I miss you? 

[V2] 
I'm shook, I know, I pushed when I shoulda' pulled 
Took it all back if I could, I put that on my soul 
And I would make a top-notch good listener 
If you could block-off a little time out to give it here 
Since we went our separate paths 
I've hit a couple snags that remind me of the past 
I can't front, I'm havin' a blast 
But damned if I ain't afraid of how long it's gonna last 
Sittin' here wishin' we could kick it 
Give me your opinions, I do miss your criticisms 
I didn't mean to be distant, make a visit 
I'll wait up and keep the coffee brewin' in the kitchen 
But who am I jokin' wit'? 
There's no way that you and I will ever get to re-open it 
It doesn't matter, this is more than love 
And maybe if I'm lucky, get to see you out the corner of 

[Chorus x2] 
Yesterday 
Was that you? Looked just like you 
Strange thangs my imagination might do 
Take a breath, reflect on what we been through 
Or am I just goin' crazy 'cause I miss you? 

[V3] 
And when you left, I didn't see it comin' 
I guess I slept, it ain't like you was runnin' 
You crept out the front door slow 
And I was so self-absorbed I didn't even know 
And by the time I looked up it was booked up 
Put it all behind you, the bad and the good stuff 
A whole house full of dreams and steps 
I think you'd be impressed with the pieces I kept 
You disappeared but the history is still here 
It's why I try not to cry over spilt beer 
I can't even get mad that you're gone 
Leavin' me was probably the best thing you ever taught me 
I'm sorry, it's official 
I was a fist-full, I didn't keep it simple 
Chip on the shoulder, anger in my veins 
Had so much hate, now it brings me shame 
Never thought about the world wit'out you 
And I promise that I'll never say another bad word about you 
I thought I saw you yesterday 
But I knew it wasn't you, 'cause you passed away, dad 

Looked just like you 
Strange thangs my imagination might do 
Take a breath, reflect on what we been through 
Or am I just goin' crazy 'cause I miss you?







*Atmosphere - Sunshine
*Ain't no way to explain or sayHow painful the hangover was today
In front of the toilet, hands and knees
Trying to breathe in between the dry heaves
My baby made me some coffee
Afraid that if I drink some it's probably coming right back out me
Couple of Advil, relax and chill
Had to stand still with how bad I feel
I think I need to smell fresh air
So I stepped out the backdoor and fell down the stairs
The sunlight hit me dead in the eye like
It's mad that I gave half the day to last night
The bad sight made me trip on my [BEEP] right into that patch of grass like that's life
All of a sudden I realize something
The weather is amazing, even the birds are bumpin'
Stood up took a look and a breath and there's that bike that I forgot that I possessed
Never really seen exercise as friendly
But I think something's telling me to ride that ten-speed
The brakes are broken, that's alright
The tires got air and the chain seems tight 
Hopped on and felt the summertime
It reminds me of one of them Musab lines like

Chorus 2x:
Sunshine, sunshine is fine
I feel it in my skin, warmin' up my mind
Sometimes you've got to give in to win
I love the days when it shines
Whoa let it shine

If I could I would keep this feeling in a plastic jar
Bust it out whenever someone's acting hard
Settle down barbecue in the backyard
The kids get treats and old folks get classic cars
Everyday that gets to pass is a success
And every woman looks better in a sundress
The sunshine's an excuse to shoot hoops
Get juice, show and prove them moves and let loose
I hear voices, I see smiles to match them
Good times and you can feel it in the fashion
Even though the heat cooks up the action
The streets still got butterflies and enough kids to catch em'
Riding my bike around these lakes man
Feelin' like I finally figured out my escape plan
Take it all in the day started off all wrong
But somehow now that hangover is all gone
Ain't nothing like the sound of the leaves
When the breeze penetrates these southside trees
Leanin' up against one watching the vibe
Forgettin' all about the stress, thankin' God I'm alive
It's so simple
I had to keep the song simple
And when I get home I'm gonna open all the windows
Feelin' alright stopped at a stop sign
A car pulled up bumpin' Fresh Prince's Summertime

Chorus 2x:
Sunshine, sunshine is fine
I feel it in my skin, warmin' up my mind
Sometimes you've got to give in to win
I love the days when it shines
Whoa let it shine





<font color="#000000"><span style="font-family: DroidSansRegular">


*Atmosphere - SMART WENT CRAZY*
[Slug]
Smart went crazy, truth went trendy
The story got lazy so I rewrote the ending
Manipulated the entry, more user friendly
Now a city full of painpills and tatooes defend me
I waver from the dead to the halfdead
Grey space between the fanbase and the crackhead
Sunset, sailboat set course for hell
A cross and a hammer, but you'll have to get some nails
Take credit, for anything embedded in the edit
As long as you meant it when you said it
And all of the kids laugh, when you admit that
It mighta been witchcraft that made my noose fit bad
Well I'ma act like I don't give a make love
Take what I got to teach everyone to break stuff
I'ma act like there's poison in the pancakes
And amputate the one that wasn't loyal with the handshakes
Proud to know ya, Minnesota missle
Never sold coke and I never had to hold a pistol
Civil and simple, but set the freakshow
Loose on the nipple, watch her whole fuckin titty ripple
It's why we battle, it's why we travel
It's why the mascott thinks that I'm an asshole
We made the team without puttin on a uniform
Smart went nuts and rode a unicorn through the storm

[Chorus]
Smart went crazy, but where did you go
Smart went crazy, but where did you go
Smart went crazy, but where did you go
Smart went crazy, where did you go now

[Slug]
Smart went crazy, kiss Ms. Daisy
Loved you when every day was christmas baby
Maybe we can take it back to the way we was
Still on some "what have you done for me lately"
No gravy if the base is porkface
Tourdates ate my big little brother's courtcase
Poor taste got passed up as gourmet
This beer is foreplay
We'll meet up at your place
I sting like a first divorce, or them first Newports
Whatever hurts you more
"You're headed for self destruction" been there, did that
kick back with the wrong angel to [BEEP] with
Carve my charm into your arms
[BEEP] around, unravel this tall ball of yarn
Snuck round back to disarm the alarm
From the plantation to the reservation to the farms
And nobody knows where you'll end up
Only guarantee in life is death or a headfuck
Yea, you thought it was a set up, well guess what
Now you can catch up with the rest of my "Best Of"
I got a few blocks left before I reach my destionation
And retrieve my breath
And god blessed every step I stole
Just to let me know, she wouldn't ever let me go

[Chorus] - 2X

[Slug]
Smart went crazy, the rubber bend went snap
This goes to those that hold it down 'til I get back
Hold on to me, grow along with me
I don't know where I'm goin but I'll end up in your arms [4X]

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Koalafan

Time to get some teenage angst up in this biotch!  :Guitarist2:

----------


## metamorphosis

*Converge: All We Love We Leave Behind - Live*

----------


## metamorphosis

*Modest Mouse - Gravity Rides Everything
*Oh gotta see, gotta know right now
What's that riding on your everything?
It isn't anything at all
Oh gotta see, gotta know right now
What's that writing on your shelf
In the bathrooms and the bad motels?
No one really cared for it at all
Not the gravity plan
Early, early in the morning
It pulls all on down my sore feet
I wanna go back to sleep
In the motions and the things that you say
It all will fall, fall right into place
As fruit drops, flesh it sags
Everything will fall right into place
When we die, some sink and some lay
But at least I don't see you float away
And all the split milk, sex and weight
It all will fall, fall right into place.











*Modest Mouse- Gravity Rides Everything- live*












*Modest Mouse - Blame it on the Tetons
*Blame it on the Tetons. Yeah, I need a scapegoat now. No my dog won't bite you, though it had the right to. 
You oughta give her credit 'cause she knows I would've let it happen.

Blame it on the weekends. God I need a cola now. 
Oh we mumble loudly, wear our shame so proudly. 
Wore our blank expressions, trying to look interesting. 
Blame it all on me 'cause God I need a cold one now. 

All them eager actors gladly taking credit 
For the lines created by the people tucked away from sight 
Is just a window from the room we're bound to. 
If you find a way out, oh would you just let me know how? 
Would you just let me know how? 

Blame it on the web but the spider's your problem now. 
Language is for liquid that we're all dissolved in. 
Great for solving problems, after it creates a problem. 
Blame it on the Tetons. God, I need a scapegoat now. 

Everyone's a building burning 
With no one to put the fire out. 
Standing at the window looking out, 
Waiting for time to burn us down. 
Everyone's an ocean drowning 
With no one really to show how. 
They might get a little better air 
If they turned themselves into a cloud.














*Modest Mouse- Blame It On The Tetons- live






*





*Modest Mouse- Polar Opposites*

----------


## metamorphosis

*subhumans-from the cradle to the grave*
Well they took you from your mother's womb and put you in a school
Told you how to run your life by following the rules
Told you not to pick your nose or disrespect the queen
Scrub your teeth three times a day keep mind and body clean
Save up all your pocket money, nothing is for free
And you'd better trust your parents 'cause there's no one else you see
And then they send you off each day remember what you're told
"You may think you don't need teaching but you'll need it when you're old"

And if you're too intelligent they'll cut you down to size
They'll praise you til you're happy then they'll fill you full of lies
'Cause intelligence is threatening and genius is sin
If you could ever see through them they know they'd never win

So they channel your ability into the right direction
If you're good enough and rich enough you can be a politician
On the other hand if your too thick they'll tell you that you're lazy
They'll put you down and wind you up until it drives you crazy

They'll say you ought to learn a trade to help you in your life
Success is written in three parts: A job, a house, a wife
They'll say that school prepares you for the awesome world outside
Well it certainly gives you bigotry and patriotic pride

Racism, sexism teacher to class
From school to work remains the same, are you white and middle class?

You'll learn that bad men dress in black and good men dress in white
And the pamphlets in the playground say that's right
And that girls were made for housework and boys were made to fight
And the naughty pictures on page 3 make everything alright

And so from school to the outside world these morals you will take
And unless you can reject them you'll have your mind at stake

They'll give you a decision when you get to 18, too
The right to vote for someone else who says he cares for you
But the only thing he cares about is getting to the top
By conning you with empty words that promise you a lot
But the end result is slavery to a false set of ideals
You'll be tempted to believe them 'cause they'll seem so very real
The slavery of attitudes that make you keep in line
Subconsciously devoted to the morals of our time

And when you end up on the dole which you very likely will
They'll offer you a brand new trade: Learning how to kill

Why don't you join the army? Be a man and not a fool
There's someone else to think for you just like there was at school

They'll promise you absolution from the murders you'll commit
In the name of god and country they can get away with it
They fill you full of orders and promise you rewards
Like busting up your family by sending you abroad
A holiday in Germany or Iceland or Hong Kong
Making money being useless well it seems it can't go wrong
But then it's off to Northern Ireland where you'll practice what they preached
You'll shoot to keep yourself alive and kill to keep the peace
And then it won't be so much fun as you hear the wounded crying
'cause before they couldn't speak English and you didn't know what they were saying
But when the children call you "Bastard" it will make you think again
When you cannot tell the difference between animals and men

Animals don't wear uniforms but they kill as much as you
But the army kills for money and animals kill for food
It's the basest degradation in the name of what is right
Become something you never were and regret it til you die

'cause your father will tell you "Sonny, you must do as you are told"
And you'll say the same thing to your kids when you're 32 years old
And unless you can react against the brainwash from the start
Your government will rule your mind and your mind will rule your heart
You'll conform to every social law and be the system's slave
From birth to school to work to death, from the cradle to the grave

----------


## metamorphosis

*Greg Giraldo + LazyBoy - Underwear Goes Inside The Pants*

----------


## GunnyHighway

Protest The Hero has a new album coming out at the end of October, I can't wait.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Misssy

A bad Kelly Clarkston song

----------


## Equinox



----------


## SmileyFace

KPCC radio

----------


## Misssy

To the loud powerful thunderstorm outside. OMG I wish it would pass so I can walk to my local errands in need to get done this evening.

----------


## VickieKitties



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

(Do be de do, do be de do do do
Do be de do da do da, do da do da do)

When life has got you down,
And everything about it makes you blue,
Pick up, keep moving on,
'Cause that's the very best thing you can do
Say hey Woz whatever this is... it's alright.
Hey John this too shall pass,
It's a season in your life, yeah... yeah

Well I'm kicking down the back streets
And people want to break my stride
Everyone has a time when they lose their pride
But when I'm old and in my chair,
Thinking back... looking back,
What will I remember?
All the good times... they were alright

(Do be de do, do be de do do do
Do be de do da do da, do da do da do)

When every morning brings,
A struggle just to get up from the bed,
Say hey man whatever this is... it's alright.
Hey man this too shall pass,
It's a lesson in your life, yeah... yeah

Well I'm kicking down the back streets
And people want to break my stride
Everyone has a time when they lose their pride
But when I'm old and in my chair,
Thinking back, looking back,
What will I remember?
All the good times... they were alright

(Do do do...)

-------------------------------------------------

----------


## VickieKitties

Tinnitus, unfortunately. :/

----------


## VickieKitties

Tasty featuring Infinite H:




So here's some Infinite H featuring Zion T:




And some Zion T featuring Gaeko:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## VickieKitties

The new GD singles! :3

----------


## Equinox



----------


## SmileyFace

Xtreme - Te Extrano

----------


## Misssy

The wind outside making all the numerous trees around here rustle and sound like rain falling

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## VickieKitties



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## onawheel



----------


## TheCARS1979

my most favorite artist in the world today , Superstar Avril Lavigne!

----------


## VickieKitties

80's metal Monday

----------


## Member11



----------


## Koalafan



----------


## VickieKitties



----------


## onawheel



----------


## VickieKitties



----------


## L

New Arckic Monkeys Album

----------


## whatsername



----------


## Koalafan

Animal Collective - For Reverend Green   :Joint:

----------


## VickieKitties

Niel~ :}

----------


## SmileyFace

Lana Del Rey -- Young and Beautiful

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## cmed

I miss you. Please come back.

----------


## VickieKitties

Love songs~ <3

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## WintersTale

The Four Seasons - Marlena

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Misssy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmnDXRJ7btE

----------


## L

I'm just after waking up and listening to the morning traffic

----------


## WintersTale

The new Flower Kings album.

----------


## Lost Control Again



----------


## VickieKitties



----------


## Koalafan

::):

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## onawheel



----------


## SmileyFace

Madonna - La Isla Bonita

----------


## Koalafan

:Tongue:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I feel like I'm spamming this thread. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## Misssy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5T31SGBB-8

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

The artists explanation of the lyrics and the video: http://iamjmsn.tumblr.com/post/11892...ng-explanation





> Starin' at the Window
> Waiting for life to stop
> Cause' everything I've been through
> Never seems to let up
> 
> Someone ask me why 
> I feel like I feel
> Take pill after pill
> I wish I could chill, politic and play the game
> ...







The artists explanation of the lyrics and the video: http://iamjmsn.tumblr.com/post/15607...eo-explanation





> Happiness is cold at night, but it feels so good. 
> Forget the lies we're stuck inside. Don't let them tell us what we should do. 
> No it doesn't right the wrongs, no mater what you thought. 
> Moving closer towards the light but still so far away. 
> My loneliness is knit so tight I'm hoping this will change my world. 
> 
> There's something there inside me and it won't go away. It won't go away. 
> Said there's something there inside me and it won't go away. It won't go away, 
> Lights go off we [BEEP] around, this just don't feel the same. 
> ...

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

May as well spam this thread some more.

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## James



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## L

Listening to old My Chemical Romance, I miss this [BEEP]  :Razz:

----------


## James



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Â¬_Â¬

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## James



----------


## Demerzel



----------


## James



----------


## Sagan

Life.... WHY!?

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## L

The XX

----------


## James



----------


## Demerzel



----------


## ashes



----------


## James



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## James



----------


## ashes



----------


## Member11



----------


## James



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## SmileyFace

Lady Gaga - "Venus"

----------


## Demerzel

Is it wrong if I sometimes like singing this song? lmao

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## L

Silence

----------


## James



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I'm spamming up this thread tonight, it seems.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I shall impose my musical taste upon ye even though such a thing is highly subjective. MOAR SPAM.









*This one gets rather loud at the 1:52 mark, be prepared.*

----------


## James



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Misssy



----------


## Lost Control Again



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Misssy

bye bye birdie

it's horribly entertaining

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Â¬_Â¬

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

girl crush ♥

----------


## James



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## NikNik

http://youtu.be/0c2sTbmkojA

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Spamming up this thread again.

----------


## NikNik



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I'll take a break after this post, I promise.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## GunnyHighway

Decided to fire up some AAF, this was the song that was on when I opened the thread:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## James



----------


## GunnyHighway

I wonder if anyone actually listens to what's posted in these threads...

These covers are ABSOLUTELY AMAZING. They're such a terrible idea in my mind, but it works so well somehow.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> I wonder if anyone actually listens to what's posted in these threads...



I at least partially listen to most of what gets posted in here, and I'll listen to whole tracks if I dig it. I make the safer assumption that most of what I post in here goes unheard, especially on days when I'm spamming up the thread, but also just due to musical taste being highly subjective.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Fucking. Yes.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> *I at least partially listen to most of what gets posted in here, and I'll listen to whole tracks if I dig it.* I make the safer assumption that most of what I post in here goes unheard, especially on days when I'm spamming up the thread, but also just due to musical taste being highly subjective.



Same for me.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Member11

> 



OMG,  :Heart:  it!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

This has been stuck in my head all day, for some reason.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> OMG,  it!



me too!  ::):  the video is beautiful too





> This has been stuck in my head all day, for some reason.



I love that song!

----------


## James



----------


## infamous

I recently discovered this band and have been listening to them non stop, specifically their 'other people's heartache' mixes. They do a good job sampling n covering other songs.

edit: opps, this site actually has a easier way to enable videos  ::):

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

The Vandals' Christmas album

----------


## GunnyHighway

Ignore the extra 5 minutes of silence at the end.

----------


## NikNik

Chocolate by the 1975

----------


## enfield

i listened to some of the ones on here today when there was links

http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/co..._song_of_2013/

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Kirsebaer

my italian crush  :Tongue:

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'm in the mood for cheesy italian music  ::$:

----------


## Kirsebaer

I promise I stop now

----------


## James



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## onawheel



----------


## James



----------


## Member11



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## GunnyHighway



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## James



----------


## GunnyHighway

Roommate keeps playing this, I finally found out what it was called. Pretty awesome.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## James



----------


## James



----------


## James



----------


## NikNik

Type type type type

----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Sagan

Ray Lynch - The Oh Of Pleasure!

----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## GunnyHighway



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## GunnyHighway

> ~snip~



I think the bass in that is just a tad insane. My brain got all shaken up. I CAN'T HANDLE THE BASS.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> I think the bass in that is just a tad insane. My brain got all shaken up. I CAN'T HANDLE THE BASS.



Pffft, weakling. Das bass is gut.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I think the bass in that is just a tad insane. My brain got all shaken up. I CAN'T HANDLE THE BASS.



You'll handle it and dammit you'll like it!  :Tongue: 

^_^

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Pffft, weakling. Das bass is gut.



 :no way:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## GunnyHighway

> You'll handle it and dammit you'll like it! 
> 
> ^_^





That second song was a lot better by the way. JUST SAYIN.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## GunnyHighway

Such a sad song, but it's really a great song.






I totally blame this on IllusionOfHappiness for all of this non metal going on in this thread. 






Much better now.

----------


## Keddy

M.A.A.D. City- Kendrick Lamar
LOL Yes, I listen to rap  ::):

----------


## James



----------


## GunnyHighway

It's been a hip hop-y kinda morning.

----------


## James



----------


## GunnyHighway

> Slayer - Raining Blood



AW YISS.  :Guitarist2:

----------


## James

Ha ha.  Yeah that song brings back sooo many good memories.  Usually of hanging out with my friends (when I still had them) and smoking weed, listening to this, shooting some pool, drinking some beer.  Usually when we were supposed to be in school lol.

----------


## VickieKitties

Vektor 
Can't wait to go see skeletonwitch in a few weeks!  ::):

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Ha ha.  Yeah that song brings back sooo many good memories.  Usually of hanging out with my friends (when I still had them) and smoking weed, listening to this, shooting some pool, drinking some beer.  Usually when we were supposed to be in school lol.



Yep. I didn't even exist when that came out  :XD:

----------


## GunnyHighway



----------


## James



----------


## Keddy

Beamer Benz or Bentley- Lloyd Banks feat. Juelz Santana (lyrics)

----------


## GunnyHighway

I forgot A Perfect Circle had a new song out. Yay accidentally finding it again! (ignore the stupid picture, it's the highest quality audio I could find)

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## James



----------


## GunnyHighway

QOTSA!

----------


## NikNik



----------


## Keddy

Kid Ink- No Option feat. King Los

----------


## Koalafan

Going with a classic!

----------


## enfield

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiXE2nHeH6k

i like this song 'king'. the tense is you / you're but the you isn't you the listener. the you in the song is about a person. someone special who has potential. who could use encouragement. who could be king. there's other songs that use the you / you're tense but it is about the listener in those songs. so it's the listener that's being encouraged. 'hall of fame' is more like that. that's not really the same. to me it's almost like complete opposites. i don't really care for the motivational songs that are so encompassing like that. they kind of bug me. but the ones that hold individuals up highly? i really like those. because it's not the potential in each of us that's the key to anything. it's the potential in a few of us and how the rest of us can support those few that means something. when you think like that then you'll like the song 'king' but dislike 'hall of fame' and it won't have very much to do with the music (both sound pretty).

----------


## Keddy

Macklemore & Ryan Lewis- White Walls

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## James



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## NikNik



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## James



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## GunnyHighway



----------


## GunnyHighway

Basically went through this thread and slapped everything in my youtube "to play" list. Wheeee.

----------


## Koalafan

Start me up!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## GunnyHighway



----------


## GunnyHighway

Dare you to not have this stuck in your head all day.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## GunnyHighway



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Koalafan



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I enjoy the opening to this first song:





> The state of madness, is where I find myself
> Freedom is helpless, cos Iâm captured within myself
> It is all in my mind, the illusion, that your presence donât count
> But it is a lie

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Keddy

St. Vincent- Digital Witness


I usually listen to rap but I like this song for some reason  ::):

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Dat bass.

----------


## James



----------


## WintersTale

Attachment 1866

----------


## James



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## James



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## GunnyHighway

First time hearing this song tonight. Ow, my feels.

(The lead singer is the actress that played Cindy Lou Who in How The Grinch Stole Christmas. She's younger than me, damn)

----------


## Koalafan



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## GunnyHighway

*The* go-to audio testing song. Got a new tube amplifier (Bravo V2) today and I'm pretty happy with it. Definitely going to get modded in the near future, it's a neat little unit.

----------


## meeps



----------


## James



----------


## GunnyHighway

> Ribs - Lorde



What a great album! Wasn't too sure at first but it grew on me.

To continue with Limp Bizkit, my all time fave.

----------


## meeps

> What a great album! Wasn't too sure at first but it grew on me.



Yeah, I she annoyed me at first because that stupid over-played royals song, but then heard her other stuff.

----------


## Koalafan



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## onawheel

yay for goldfrapp ♥

----------


## GunnyHighway

The Neighbourhood's album "I Love You." is amazing. Just listened to it in full and I'm loving it all.

----------


## GunnyHighway



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Koalafan

:Tongue:

----------


## James



----------


## Keddy

MGK- Wild Boy

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Koalafan

Anybody hungry for fruit? xD

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## James



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## GunnyHighway

Good ol Toronto band. Wicked stuff.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## GunnyHighway

Rediscovered TesseracT today. What an amazing band, saw them live when they opened up for Protest The Hero. Now I'm planning on going to see them as the headliners for their own tour. Sadly the singer for this video is no longer. The new guy is good, but not _as_ good in my opinion_._

There's 6 parts, if you like it. Absofreakinlutely awesome.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## metamorphosis



----------


## TheCARS1979

Motley Crue ! the most Notorious band whos been around since 1981 with the star on the Hollywood walk of Fame !

----------


## TheCARS1979



----------


## Keddy

This song makes me cry  ::(:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## GunnyHighway

Such a classic.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Yossarian



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Yossarian



----------


## Koalafan



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

In honor of a lonely Valentine's day.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

::

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

So addictive. I've listening to the entire thing once already and still want to listen to some more.

----------


## Koalafan

:;):

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## NikNik



----------


## L

James Blake

----------


## whatsername



----------


## Yossarian



----------


## Koalafan



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> 



Funky! I love it.  ::D:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

You know that scene in Easy A when that chick gets the card with this song and hates it at first but two days later she's singing and dancing to it? Yeah that's what happened to me. I heard it once a few days ago and now it's stuck in my head. I was singing it quietly during a test today. "I got pocket, a pocket full sunshine."

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Yossarian



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## WintersTale

Darren Hayes' last album, Secret Codes and Battleships.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk

----------


## Yossarian



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Koalafan

::   :Celebrate:   :koala:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Yossarian



----------


## Equinox



----------


## NikNik



----------


## L

(+++) Crosses

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Keddy

DJ Kicken- Ain't No Party Like an Alcoholic Party

Party time! 
LOL it's St. Patrick's day... If I didn't just have surgery recently I'd be drunk as all F*** right now!  :;):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## enfield

rob_g writes songs. rob_g plays instruments. rob_g even _sings_. i guess you could say he makes music. you could also say rob_g is amazing while you're at it. you'd be right about that if you did. he undoubtedly IS amazing.
https://soundcloud.com/1robgunther/another-part-of-me

----------


## Koalafan

God I wish that more people listened to animal collective!!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Kirsebaer

she's amazing

----------


## Keddy

Carson Leuders- Holy Grail Cover




This kid is adorable and this is amazing

----------


## GunnyHighway

These guys are amazing. It's weird to hear metal over the oh-so-popular pop songs of today but I absolutely love it. This is their newest, and my favourite by far.

----------


## Koalafan

Just started listening to these guys...freaking amazing!  ::D:

----------


## Keddy

Good Charlotte- All Black



I still absolutely love this song  ::D: 
LOL

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Kirsebaer

> 



I like that  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

:Heart:

----------


## Kirsebaer

nostalgia... I'm in a cheesy mood  :Tongue:

----------


## Kirsebaer

to be honest, sometimes I'm really ashamed of my music taste  :: 
can't believe I'm listening to crappy danish music and enjoying it

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> to be honest, sometimes I'm really ashamed of my music taste 
> can't believe I'm listening to crappy danish music and enjoying it



I go through kpop phases. Doesn't get much stranger than that.  ::

----------


## GunnyHighway



----------


## Kirsebaer

> I go through kpop phases. Doesn't get much stranger than that.



 :: 
Glad to know I'm not the only one with weird music taste!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## GunnyHighway



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Listening to "synthwave" seems to have become somewhat of a guilty pleasure of mine.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Member11



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Keddy

> 



Hahahaha xD
LOL I don't want to live on this planet anymore xD

----------


## enfield

lorde. specially the song team ("and you know, we're on each others team"). maybe the love club as well but i haven't made up my mind on that one yet i just started listening to it. the others are okay. i like some of the videos of her singing team live where she "dances" to it. but to just listen i like the nightcore versions of her songs most (which are speeded up a bit and higher pitched).

----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Koalafan



----------


## GunnyHighway

https://soundcloud.com/zhu

----------


## Koalafan



----------


## Member11



----------


## L

The Wind  ::):

----------


## Koalafan



----------


## Yossarian



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Kesky



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Koalafan



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Member11



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Heelsbythebridge

"Even if the sky is falling down, 
I know we'll be safe and sound.

You know my river won't evaporate, 
this world we still appreciate.

Even in a hurricane of frowns,
I know we'll be safe and sound."

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Keddy

My Chemical Romance- I'm Not Okay



This song and most of the video describe my life perfectly, LOL
And yes I still listen to MCR  ::$:

----------


## L

Classical piano music

----------


## Kesky



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Keddy

Panic! at the Disco- I Write Sins not Tragedies



LOL how sad is it that I'm totally rockin' out to this song right now? :3

----------


## Keddy

Fall Out Boy- Sugar We're Goin' Down



I've been listening to all my fave songs from high school, not sure why, LOL
This song still stands as my favorite song of all time though. I love it :3

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Heelsbythebridge

103.5 QMFM

Vancouver classic rock station.

----------


## Kesky



----------


## Yossarian



----------


## Koalafan

::

----------


## Kesky

> 



really digging this

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Keddy

Simple Plan- Perfect



This is for my parents  ::'(:  I wish I could have turned out the way you guys wanted. I'm so sorry I had to be gay. It's just who I am. Sorry for disappointing you guys.
"Nothing's gonna change the things that you said
Nothing's gonna make this right again 
Please don't turn your back
I can't believe it's hard
Just to talk to you
But you don't understand..."

----------


## Misssy

The sound of myself chewing chicken ....

----------


## Yossarian



----------


## Keddy

Ariana Grande feat. Mac Miller- The Way (You Make Me Feel)



Listening to this with my boyfriend  :Heart:

----------


## Yossarian



----------


## Keddy

Bleachers- I Wanna Get Better



Listening to this because I wanna get better!  :Heart:

----------


## Keddy

Ariana Grande- Problem



Really digging this song for some reason.

----------


## Yossarian



----------


## QuietCalamity

Only Hope - Switchfoot



This song has been feeding my soul all through my rainy early morning commute.

----------


## nothing

Garbage - Bleed Like Me

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Koalafan



----------


## Keddy

OneRepublic- Counting Stars



Everything that kills me makes me feel alive...

----------


## QuietCalamity

Raging Fire - Phillip Phillps
Going to learn to play this one!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Misssy

Listening to the sound of my laptop making little ticking sounds

----------


## Keddy

Ed Sheeran- Lego House



I'm out of touch, I'm out of love
I'll pick you up when you're getting down
And out of all these things I've done I think I love you better now
I'm out of sight, I'm out of mind
I'll do it all for you in time
And out of all these things I've done I think I love you better now  :Heart:

----------


## Kesky



----------


## Misssy



----------


## Misssy



----------


## Misssy



----------


## Misssy



----------


## Misssy



----------


## shinsakimbo

Regina Spektor's album, Far.  I haven't heard it before, but so far it's really good!  :music:

----------


## Hexagon



----------


## GunnyHighway

Can't find a Youtube link, Soundcloud will have to do!

https://soundcloud.com/flurex/koda-posiprism

----------


## Nic

My friend introduced me to this band. This is my favorite song of theirs.

----------


## chessurr

If i tremble -front porch step

----------


## Kirsebaer

Guns N' Roses never gets old  :Heart:

----------


## Kirsebaer

one of my favorite songs ever

----------


## Hexagon



----------


## Kirsebaer

the amazing Edith Piaf.. her voice gives me goosebumps <3

----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Member11



----------


## Hexagon



----------


## sociallydiseased



----------


## Nightingale

The Broods. "Taking You There"

----------


## GunnyHighway

This video is kinda hard to watch for me. My family has absolutely zero military history, but I have always felt strongly for the men and women that serve.

----------


## Koalafan

<3 Django Unchained

----------


## QuietCalamity

I'm so addicted to this song right now!

----------


## Chloe

I've found a playlist of Cher and old music so loving that  ::D:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Paragon

Silversun Pickups - Dots and Dashes (Enough Already)

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Silversun Pickups - Dots and Dashes (Enough Already)



That whole album was amazing. Been a while since I gave it a listen. Really looking forward to something new from then since "Cannibal" was awesome.

----------


## Paragon

> That whole album was amazing. Been a while since I gave it a listen. Really looking forward to something new from then since "Cannibal" was awesome.



Glad to see someone else likes Silversun Pickups  ::): 

I didn't actually like the album that much first time I heard it, but I think that's more because when I'm in the right mood I love this band to death, but sometimes it's just noise. Maybe that's a result of listening to them way too much though  :;): 

Since then I listened to it properly and yeah it's grown on me a lot, love this song especially. The band's in my top 3... usually  ::):

----------


## GunnyHighway

I saw them live and was very disappointed. That's what killed me off of them for so long.

----------


## Paragon

Was just thinking I'd love to see them live but that's kinda disappointing. Meh. Wonder if they're just not as good live or it was a one off.

----------


## Skippy

I'm listening to....myself at present. Surely that counts?

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Suuly Ruuz



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## crystaluna

I just picked up an old Josh Kelley album the other day. The music calms me down  ::):

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## GunnyHighway

So there's this woman with an amazing voice that sings on a few Protest The Hero tracks. Turns out Jadea Kelly does folk stuff on her own, and I stumbled across this youtube mix from her. Not a big folk fan normally, but this song is awesome.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## ChristieConner

I am listening right now to the music of Eric Clapton and Patti Austin. There are other artists as well, but the two are my all-time favorites. Nothing beats the Classics. Timeless in every sense.

----------


## TheCARS1979

Avril Lavigne , her music makes me so happy

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Member11



----------


## Earthquake

Monster by The Automatic

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Member11



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Kirsebaer

I love this Glee version of David Guetta's song (please don't judge  ::D: )...
_*RIP Cory Monteith_

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Because the only way to make punk music better is to mix it with Mexican folk music. Fucking trumpets man

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Â¬_Â¬

----------


## Kirsebaer

Well I've got a thick skin and an elastic heart
But your blade it might be too sharp
I'm like a rubber band until you pull too hard
But I may snap when I move close
But you won't see me fall apart
Cause I've got an elastic heart

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## 1

Nothing,but the void.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

So, I knew rockabilly was still a thing but what I didn't know was how much those people were into the 50s considering they weren't born anywhere near a time when they would be able experience it. But the music is still catchy and that singer is cute af

----------


## GunnyHighway

New stuff from Koda, FINALLY.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Â¬_Â¬



xD 

This is what I grew up to. Played at all my junior high dances.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Funky. (⌐■_■)

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Koalafan

I swear I could listen to endless remixes of this song  :Tongue:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Voodoo Glow Skulls do good work with their covers

----------


## Cuchculan

Big Ska music fan here. Far different than anything you have out there today. Like to keep up the image too. Skinhead and shades and doc martin boots. Never grow old in golden wonder land.

----------


## Rawr



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## Kirsebaer

this is kinda old but still makes me laugh  ::D:

----------


## kelp



----------


## Sash



----------


## TheCARS1979



----------


## Kirsebaer

Crushing sooo hard on Adele right now! She looks drop dead gorgeous in this video:

----------


## Kirsebaer

Listening to Mariah Carey and feeling teenage nostalgia (that's rare for me!)
She was so gorgeous back then and had the most amazing voice...

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## Kirsebaer

can't stop listening to this song <3

----------


## L

Foals - going to see them in a few weeks  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Bon Jovi - You give love a bad name

----------


## Chantellabella

> Bon Jovi - You give love a bad name



Anything Bon Jovi is awesome!

----------


## mp

i see fire        ed sheeran

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

What?? That's impossible! How can I be listening to _three_ things at once??

----------


## Kirsebaer

> i see fire        ed sheeran



I love this song  ::

----------


## Otherside

Hello Adele

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Hello Adele



Do you like the rest of her new album? Which songs do you like best?  ::):

----------


## Otherside

> Do you like the rest of her new album? Which songs do you like best?



Have to admit, haven't listened to the rest of her album yet. I should do though, she's such a good singer.and her songs are so good.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Have to admit, haven't listened to the rest of her album yet. I should do though, she's such a good singer.and her songs are so good.



You definitely should! try to find "All I ask" and "Remedy" if you can  ::): 
Too bad you can't find her new songs on youtube, except for Hello... I bought her album on iTunes and I also bought the "Target exclusive" version when I was in the US last november, cause it has 3 extra songs that are not available on iTunes.

----------


## Otherside

> You definitely should! try to find "All I ask" and "Remedy" if you can 
> Too bad you can't find her new songs on youtube, except for Hello... I bought her album on iTunes and I also bought the "Target exclusive" version when I was in the US last november, cause it has 3 extra songs that are not available on iTunes.



Thanks, I take a look.  ::):

----------


## mp

> I love this song



 me too 😊

----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Chantellabella

The ringing in my ears.

Oh wait. You meant a song.

Carry on.  ::):

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

How great is Deadpool?

----------


## Charlie

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...b3TjFtvRnTzfCA

Adam Lambert <3 It may be a little sexual but the high tones of his voice seem to relax me  :rainbow:

----------


## Equinox



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Member11



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

This song was always pretty meh to me but this music video always makes me like it. It also increased my attraction to the band members by a whole lot. Especially the singer and drummer  ::blush::  :Heart:  ::blush::

----------


## Otherside

Meds, placebo. Got a playlist going on Spotify. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

Daylight, Matt and Kim 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Classical Music

----------


## fetisha



----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## Otherside

Chill out, what ya yelling for?
Lay back, it's all been done before. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## fetisha



----------


## Otherside

Dark Nessecities - Red Hot Chilli Peppers 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Lizardcolony

Swans - Love of Life

----------


## fetisha



----------


## HoldTheSea

Ephwurd- Vibrations




I love Ephwurd. Definitely my favorite artist name of all time; it's undeniably clever.
Bass House is growing on me as a genre. I hated it when it first came out. Now I find myself bouncing to it at the beginning of concerts. Only warmup acts really play Bass House though. That's too bad.

----------


## fetisha

haha

----------


## HoldTheSea

Mike Cervello & Alvaro- Empire



One of my favorite Jungle Terror songs of all time from two of my favorite Dutch artists of all time.
The second Drop is fiiiiiire  :hearts:

----------


## HoldTheSea

Different Heaven- Far Away (Phantom Sage Remix)



This is just gorgeous sound design. I get tears in my eyes every time I hear this song. Thought this would be a nice song to hear before going to sleep. I will refrain from posting gnarly Dubstep until... maybe tomorrow.  ::

----------


## HoldTheSea

Sobbing.  ::  I'll have a few drinks after this one and then I'll go to sleep.




Is this the place we used to love?
Is this the place that I've been dreaming of?

Oh simple thing where have you gone?
I'm getting old and I need something to rely on
So tell me when you're gonna let me in
I'm getting tired and I need somewhere to begin

And if you have a minute why don't we go
Talk about it somewhere only we know?
This could be the end of everything
So why don't we go
Somewhere only we know?
Somewhere only we know?

 ::'(:  I'm a fucking mess

----------


## HoldTheSea

Something Corporate- Konstantine
"If I hurt you, then I'm sorry, please don't think that this was easy"  ::(:

----------


## Koalafan

Hold on let me get into the right mind set for some Pink Floyd! 
I love that smiley  ::

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Hold on let me get into the right mind set for some Pink Floyd! 
> I love that smiley



Ahahahaha!!! That is the best smiley lmao. I still have to respond to your visitor message btw, sorry I'm slacking >___<

----------


## Koalafan

> Ahahahaha!!! That is the best smiley lmao. I still have to respond to your visitor message btw, sorry I'm slacking >___<



Haha glad you enjoyed it! That smiley is so epic  ::  aww no worries! Take your time!!  :Hug:

----------


## PinkButterfly

SKILLET is an amazing Christian Rock band their guitar player Seth is from our area we are friends with his mom and dad and him I love their new son .

I love Adelle!! Pat Benatar, Contemporary Christian Music usually is more for me.

----------


## Koalafan

An early live version of Ful Stop. Absolutely love the more trip hop feel of it compared to the album version which tends to be quite a bit slower. Absolutely amazing!  ::D:

----------


## Cuchculan

Class local singer. Singing a classic song.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Youtube- Adele ! Love her music!

----------


## Koalafan

One of my favorites ever from Animal Collective!  ::D:

----------


## PinkButterfly

Prince on Youtube so far Purple Rain and now When Doves Cry , ya know I once had a dream he had me come to his home to meet his family I thought wonder why well he asked me to marry him!! lol I said YES!

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Otherside

Idlewild - Travis. 

For some reason I really like the lyrics.

 "Here we lie. High and dry. The world will never see you till you open your eyes. Say goodnight. Kill the light. The world will never hear you tonight."

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan

Moving poem. Well worth a listen.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Pendulum & Knife Party -Headlining Set- Ultra Music Festival 2016

I was fortunate enough to see/hear this set live at Ultra Miami last year, and holy crap it was mind-blowing and life changing. Definitely worth checking out.

----------


## 1

Soundtrack music

----------


## Otherside

I do appreciate I am living up to my username. No, this was not staged. I just like listening to this band. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Great choice of music. Just had on their latest album here. The Getaway. Took a bit of getting used to. Probably the only present day band I would actually listen to.

----------


## JamieWAgain

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yY-cZew2xTc

----------


## JamieWAgain

Better:

Real, actually!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaOC9danxNo

----------


## Cuchculan

Jamie, you see the second last icon to the right? Click on that. A box will pop up. Post the you tube link in it. The video will appear in the thread.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain

Thanks Cuchculan and Happy Belated St. Patrick's Day!

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan

Chilling to Jack Johnson

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain

I played your two videos at work today, Cuchculan.
Fun and simple beach tunes.
XO

----------


## Cuchculan

Let me take you back to the beach again. I like relaxing music.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan

Worth listening to the story behind the song. True story.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan

One of the most well know Irish ballads sang by two modern day singers.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

Not a type of music I would listen to as a rule. But a good song is a good song. Moby uses other people, as well as himself, to do the vocals in the songs that have vocals in them. Love this song.

----------


## Cuchculan

Yet another band I would not listen to as a rule. The video is amazing. One of a kind. Just a relaxing song.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

Ed Sheeran has, I think, 14 songs in the Irish top 20 at the moment. I kid you not. Enough to make you get fed up hearing his music. LOL

----------


## Cuchculan

Love this song. Some Ska music. Though not really done in the Ska style. Guest singer gets some fans of the band pissed off with the song. Think her voice adds to the song.

----------


## L

Coldplay in concert

----------


## L

> Ed Sheeran has, I think, 14 songs in the Irish top 20 at the moment. I kid you not. Enough to make you get fed up hearing his music. LOL



Wow that's mad. Galway girl makes me uneasy

----------


## Cuchculan

Your Coldplay video never appeared. Is that luck or what? Lead singer makes me want to slip into a coma. One of those bands. People love them or hate them. Just most of their songs are boring. Like radio head used to be like. Always wanted to shoot the lead singer of radio head. Used to bore me to tears. I will admit that I only might hear what Coldplay songs they play on the radio. Plus I don't listen to music shows on the radio that much. More the talk shows. Galway girl was a once off song. Wasn't ever going to become a hit until Bulmers used it in an advert on TV. Guess I find modern day music hard on the ears. The Verve and Manic Street Preachers are good. Not sure if either are still going? Chilli Peppers are by far the best band out there today for me. Just love their music. Add that to Punk and Ska and anything heavy and toss in a bit of traditional music and I am happy. I am been nice with the traditional videos I have posted. I do listen to, how shall we put it? More Republican based ballads? Just how I was raised. That kind of music all around me as a kid. Learned the best part of my Irish history from ballads. Now for some music. Will go for something different. Love the music by this singer. Not that he had much out. Died young.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## L

I like to use spotify - every week it gives me a playlist of songs I have never listened to before. I love it, helps me discover new music.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## InvisibleGuy

Chainsmokers are my guilty pleasure. I don't usually listen to this kind of music but they are awesome.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I absolutely love this song and the woman in this video...I would dance her blues away. (Or I'd try)

----------


## Cuchculan

Love this song. The crowd plays its part big time.

----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## HypnoticTrance



----------


## HypnoticTrance

> 



Love that track. Just listened to the Buzzcocks compilation _Singles Going Steady_ tonight.

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

> Love that track. Just listened to the Buzzcocks compilation _Singles Going Steady_ tonight.



Have a collection of old underground Punk music and more mainstream punk music as well. Radio at the moment is full of Punk music because most of the good punk bands put their first albums out 40 years ago. They have all these special shows on celebrating the albums each night.

----------


## Cuchculan

@HypnoticTrance
 here is another great band. If you never heard of them before, well worth checking out.

----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## HypnoticTrance



----------


## HypnoticTrance



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## InvisibleGuy

Fits my mood for today.

And....why not...

----------


## Cuchculan

Like both bands as far as modern day bands go. Very few bands that appeal to me these days. Good choice 
@InvisibleGuy

----------


## L



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## sweetful



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## Cuchculan

> 



My pet hate. U2. Like a lot of Irish people. We simply can't stand them. Early work, before they became big is much better.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> My pet hate. U2. Like a lot of Irish people. We simply can't stand them. Early work, before they became big is much better.



I'm sorry lol.....I thought everyone, literally everyone loved U2. I understand though, you either like that kind of music or you don't.

I like a lot of their early stuff, more than the later stuff too...

----------


## Cuchculan

Bit like Guinness. We are Irish and we are meant to like it. Bloody stuff is horrible. U2 we are also meant to like just because we are Irish. Maybe if Bono simply shut up and just sang people would like him a bit more. Tends to go off at the mouth a good bit. Talks more than he sings. Over here people are just fed up with the idiot. LOL Tend to go for the smaller Irish bands. Aslan are one worth checking out. Just about to make it and the lead singer went into rehab. Addict. They are still going though. But the lead singer battled cancer last year. Shame to see such talent wasted. Fight like Apes are another good band. Though they called it a day last year. Most don't make it out of Ireland. With all those silly boy bands and girl bands doing the rounds. All the money is been invested into them. The real bands are overlooked.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ I think I know what you're saying. I personally love U2, and always have, since I was a kid but, different strokes for different folks.

My true love is classic rock, tbh....but, how do I put this....the Rolling Stones album Sticky Fingers is just awesome, but I can only listen to it so many times. The same goes for another of my favorite bands, Pink Floyd, but I can only listen to The Dark Side of the Moon so many times before I want something new. I have every lyric on the album The Wall committed to memory. I could sing that entire album, word for word (though I wouldn't make anyone listen to me sing lol). It was sort of the soundtrack for my life during my high school days.

But I want something new, and all the new bands today mostly suck, imo. So yeah I agree with you there. Personally I really miss guitar rock. And it seems like most bands / singers now don't even write their own music, ffs. I listen to a lot of "alternative rock" (define that however you want lol) but I'm really just looking for a new band with some real talent, and there don't seem to be many out there imo.

I gave Aslan's "This Is" a listen on Youtube and I really, really liked it, btw. I like how they seem to pour their heart into their music....they don't just stand up there like a bunch of statues. I love how the crowd gets into them.

----------


## HypnoticTrance



----------


## Cuchculan

> ^ I think I know what you're saying. I personally love U2, and always have, since I was a kid but, different strokes for different folks.
> 
> My true love is classic rock, tbh....but, how do I put this....the Rolling Stones album Sticky Fingers is just awesome, but I can only listen to it so many times. The same goes for another of my favorite bands, Pink Floyd, but I can only listen to The Dark Side of the Moon so many times before I want something new. I have every lyric on the album The Wall committed to memory. I could sing that entire album, word for word (though I wouldn't make anyone listen to me sing lol). It was sort of the soundtrack for my life during my high school days.
> 
> But I want something new, and all the new bands today mostly suck, imo. So yeah I agree with you there. Personally I really miss guitar rock. And it seems like most bands / singers now don't even write their own music, ffs. I listen to a lot of "alternative rock" (define that however you want lol) but I'm really just looking for a new band with some real talent, and there don't seem to be many out there imo.
> 
> I gave Aslan's "This Is" a listen on Youtube and I really, really liked it, btw. I like how they seem to pour their heart into their music....they don't just stand up there like a bunch of statues. I love how the crowd gets into them.



I look around today and laugh at what is out there. I can understand a person liking U2. Sort of the last outpost in real music. MTV destroyed a lot of good bands. Took a few heavier bands and got them singing slow pop rock crap. If you look at the likes of Soundgarden. Their first major song was ' Jesus Christ Pose '. That was an all guitar / rock sounding song. MTV got a hold of them and then we are hit with the likes of ' Black Hole Sun '. Which was rubbish. It was aimed towards the charts. I think we can say the same about Metallica. MTV got a hold of them too. Thrash masters. Suddenly singing ' Nothing else Matters '. WTF? Trying to gain a new audience. Older fans hating their new sound. They tried making up for it by singing the songs they first started out with again. At one point they even brought in a full orchestra. 

Maybe you should have a look at Manic Street Preachers and The Verve and groups like that. I wouldn't class them as metal music or anything close on that. But they can sing and write songs and the music is not soft. Few other similar bands from the UK. Like they all appeared in the same wave of music around the same time. Just when people were losing faith in music. Charts were been flooded with boy and girl bands. Doing bad covers of old classics. Killing music as we knew it. I listen to anything good. New Order. Joy Division. Punk scene from the late 70's. Ska from the early 80's. The Jam who were a Mod band. Paul Weller their lead singer went on to form the style council and then went solo. I have all his albums. His solo work is amazing. Anything he touches turns to gold. Might be worth a listen to as well. As we try and salvage the music scene. LOL

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yeah, I can relate to a lot of that. I saw Chris Cornell open, yes, *open*....for Metallica years ago lol. It was a pretty awesome set, they actually played that song, "Jesus Christ Pose" and "Break My Rusty Cage". I'll be honest I had no idea what I was witnessing lol. I had barely heard of them. You might disagree but I think Chris Cornell is probably the greatest male lyricist, male vocalist of the 90's, and....that's not saying a whole lot, really, imo. I remember seeing Metallica on their Master of Puppets tour, and....I also remember being so disappointed, so embarrassed for them, really, when they turned to a whole different genre just to make money years later. They sold out, and they sold out in a huge way. I like their first four albums, and to me, that's who they are. Or, who they were.

I love The Verve, Bittersweet Symphony. I'm just...so uninspired lol, I don't have any new artists that I'm into lately.

I think the best concerts, the most awesome, moving performances I've ever seen (which is, I think, the true test of how good any band really is) was Pink Floyd, and Eric Clapton, and Metallica. And Metallica was back in the 80's....it was when they were still young and true to the real music that made them. And I remember being in Rice Stadium, watching them, with my gf at the time, with 70,000 other people, thrashing to their music lol. I've never since been to another show quit like that. It was pretty amazing, pretty memorable. Everyone there was just....manic lmao. Just crazy to see them live and I've never been to another show where the audience was so immersed, so into being there, and their music, it was crazy.

But yeah, I'm just mostly so uninspired now. I like K Flay, but I'm afraid she's gonna sell into the "formula" that so many new artists seem to. She's going to go soft, she's gonna start writing "radio songs" for airplay, and not what she originally started out writing.

I also miss blues rock, that seems to be a dying art now. One of the biggest regrets of my entire life, was having the opportunity to see Stevie Ray Vaughn live. And I passed it up. And, then it was too late.

He refused to do this song live, for years. He didn't think he was talented enough, to cover this song like it should be covered and to give Jimmi Hendrix the respect he deserved. He finally did cover it because his fans demanded it, they wanted him to do it.

----------


## Cuchculan

I think the best band to do a deal with MTV was Dire Straits. You remember the song ' Money for Nothing '. MTV offered them a deal. The station was only really starting out. Dire Straits made the song taken the piss out of MTV. Money for nothing and cheques for free. It was all about designing a song to fit what was wanted for the station. MTV played it every hour. I am not sure if they ever really knew back then that the song was actually taken the piss out of them. They got a few million for the song. Hence ' Money for Nothing '. But MTV ruined a lot of good bands. Was like they would target a band or singer and want to make them the next big thing. But in their own style. Which meant selling out. Amy Lee comes to mind. Evanescence was the band she was lead singer of. They had her singing with loads of other bands. Changed her whole image. She went from been all over the TV to been invisible. Somebody new comes along and they quickly drop her. By that stage she has lost the respect of the fans she once had. No idea were she is these days. She simply vanished. 

as for my own musical taste? Can be mixed. Old Punk I like. Sks music I love. Thrash metal I like. All things metal are good. People up on a stage playing instruments. I look around today and it is hard on the ears. There is not a lot out there. Red Hot Chilli Peppers I love. But most of the older bands have got back together again. Is the new trend. They play their old music. Seems every band is doing it. I hate the techno and rave scene big time. Only band from that era that hold any sway with me is The Prodigy. They were different from all the other bands of that era. Even if they did rip the sex pistols off with ' come play my game '. I can stand their music. The rest of it is all computer generated rubbish. I do have a lot of greatest hits albums here. All the Grunge bands. Minus Nirvana who just annoyed me with their band attempt at music. Just my opinion. Never took to them at all. Then ' Bang ' lead singer is dead. Let's make him a hero. For what? Thought his wife's band was better. Hole. First album Hole brought out I have here. Soundgarden's greatest hits. Temple of Dog. Alice in Chains. Pearl Jam. All the main ones. Mixed in with a bit of Iron Maiden. Makes for a tasty dish.

----------


## HypnoticTrance



----------


## sweetful



----------


## sunrise

> My pet hate. U2.



Sacrilege!

----------


## Cuchculan

> Sacrilege!



Is an Irish thing. LOL

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I remember those days lol, the MTV days. I remember when they actually played music videos, ffs. I remember they used to have a "Video of the year" award (part of the MTV music video awards, I think) and Dire Strait's "Money For Nothing" won video of the year every year for a while lol. That has got to be the best example ever, of a band selling out....money under the table....like you said, money for nothing lol.

----------


## sweetful

#classicandtimeless

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Now that she's back from that soul vacation
Tracing her way through the constellation....

....did you miss me while you were looking for yourself out there.....

----------


## HypnoticTrance



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Otherside

Anyone from Europe remember this? Finnish Eurovision winner a few years back.

. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Hides his head in shame before holding his hand up. I do. It was different for the Eurovision. Not what people expected. Only reason I know it. I swear, Jumps back into his box.

----------


## sweetful



----------


## InvisibleGuy

One of my favorite songs from one of my favorite bands....

Fool enough to almost be it
Cool enough to not quite see it
Doomed
Pick your pockets full of sorrow
Run away with me tomorrow
June

----------


## HypnoticTrance



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## InvisibleGuy

My "Paris" was in my baby's arms, having her in my arms, the one that died five years, twenty days, and 15 hours ago.

She will always, always be my Paris.

I miss her so, so, sooooo much  ::(:  I still think about her every day, sometimes all day. I didn't think it was possible to miss another human being so much. I really didn't.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan

This is from a film about football hooligans. Green Street. Is the end fight scene.

----------


## HypnoticTrance

Never fails to move me.

Beautiful song; beautiful lyrics.

----------


## HypnoticTrance

Another great one.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## HypnoticTrance

> 



Love Joni, and that's one of her best. Much better song than _Big Yellow Taxi_!

Here's one of my favourite lesser-known songs of hers:

----------


## InvisibleGuy

God I fucking love this song. It's like, the soundtrack for my life some days.

----------


## Cuchculan

> Love Joni, and that's one of her best. Much better song than _Big Yellow Taxi_!
> 
> Here's one of my favourite lesser-known songs of hers:



Have all her albums here on an MP3 player. Consider her the greatest female vocalist of all time.

----------


## sweetful



----------


## Cuchculan

RIP Chris Cornell

----------


## InvisibleGuy

This is a pretty awesome clip. I really like the interview at 1:08. Some things in here I hadn't seen....he performed on stage with his daughter. A short clip of the last song, of his last performance.

The man was a father to his children. He set up the Chris and Vicky Cornell foundation to help those struggling with abuse, poverty and neglect. How can you just not love this fucking guy, he was just pure awesomeness.

What a loss, what a totally preventable, tragic, sad, sad loss.....

----------


## fetisha

Just to let you all know I was actually a fan before Chris Cornell died.

----------


## Cuchculan

The original black Irish man. We all loved this man. Died too young as well. Phil Lynott and Thin Lizzy.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## Fallen18



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

> 



Love her duet album with Robert Plant, former front man with Led Zeppelin.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Cuchculan,
I love that album. My favorite song on that album is 'Killing the blues'. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Cuchculan

The video above is unavailable. Happens at times. Depends who posts the videos on you tube. Copyright protection and that. I know the song though. Is a good one. Ever hear this. A cover of black dog? Used to be a heavy Zeppelin track. They sure changed it. 




This is not something I would expect to hear Robert Plant singing. Different for him.

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

Robert Plant covering a Johnny Cash and June Carter classic.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

This song is just heartbreaking in a way, but there is so much truth in it for me also lol. Life goes by too fast, way too fast.

----------


## Koalafan

Blink-182 (going back to my teenage years lol) Love this song though  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Bean the Mean



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Fallen18



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## sweetful



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CloudMaker



----------


## Cuchculan

One of my favourite song by the Doors.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

Think I prefer Janis Joplin and her croaky voice with the above song. Still a good song though.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan

Some songs get overlooked when they are released. This was one of the best songs from the 80's. But never got the recognition at the time. It does these days.

----------


## fetisha



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## Borophyll

The feels.

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## fetisha



----------


## JamieWAgain

I love Sade. This is my favorite Sade song..

.

----------


## JamieWAgain

This is one of my favorite songs. It's what I told my younger daughter when I moved away from her...





It makes me cry everytime I hear it.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

There are a few people I'd like to dedicate this to.....

----------


## JamieWAgain

As soon as the light hits the moon...

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## L

Been listening to some good old linkin park.

----------


## CloudMaker

Beach boys and ace of base!

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## InvisibleGuy

God I miss that woman. So much.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Happy Birthday to Mick Jagger..

----------


## JamieWAgain

Have a great day everyone!

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

> Have a great day everyone!



Gayest video ever made.

----------


## Cuchculan

What I love about this song is the fact that it is based around the area I live in. Plus surrounding areas. Kilbarrack Road. My home area. First line of the song. Baldoyle is a neighbouring area. Lord knows we all used to walk the train tracks. Same route he is singing about. Hung about in the same fields.

----------


## Cuchculan

Just one last song by the same singer. He mixes his music up. Does a lot of traditional music as well. Even threw in a bit of rap music in the odd song here and there. But this is just a normal song. Sweet song.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Nice choices, Cuchculan.
But you have to admit that my video spells H.A.P.P.Y!

----------


## Cuchculan

> Nice choices, Cuchculan.
> But you have to admit that my video spells H.A.P.P.Y!



I don't suppose you would ever watch family guy? Peter is home schooling the kids and is teaching them music. He tells them ' Now for the gayest video ever made and Dancing in the streets comes on. Here is part of the clip and the full song again. At the end of it he says ' that happened and we actually let it happen '.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Lol. That's funny!

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha

I can so relate to this song now since I feel like this is how most people view me as

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan

> I can so relate to this song now since I feel like this is how most people view me as



Your a lovable Monster.  :Guitarist2:

----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## JamieWAgain

'...they seek the truth, before they can die...'

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## InvisibleGuy

Lmao one of the first girls I kissed was to this song. Not the first. But she was one of the first. OMG this song brings back sooo many memories...

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

This has to be her best song ever. Written about her relationship with Bob Dylan. They were a couple for a while.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Written for her father, Glen Campbell.

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

One of my favorite songs...

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

::):

----------


## JamieWAgain

'You were always waiting to be picked to play the game'

----------


## Cuchculan

This girl died far too young. Amazing voice.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Toni Cornell and Ryan Tedder of One Republic....this is just an awesome fucking song, and my heart breaks for this little girl. She sounds JUST like her dad. I've heard this before on the radio right after Chris died. 

There are people in the audience just breaking down into tears......I saw him live several times and I miss him, his music, very much. I still listen to his songs all the time and the lyrics and the emotion he poured into his music still resonates with me today, very, very much. He was a true artist and someone I still miss very much.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I miss him and his music very, very, verrrry much. He was a fucking musical genius, he really was. You will be missed, Chris.

----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## JamieWAgain

My daughter is working so hard to stay clean, she is in a program that is helping her, and she is working so, so, so hard on her eating disorder, played me this song tonight. It made me cry. She is such a beautiful soul.

https://youtu.be/MWASeaYuHZo

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan

[QUOTE=JamieWAgain;441538]My daughter is working so hard to stay clean, she is in a program that is helping her, and she is working so, so, so hard on her eating disorder, played me this song tonight. It made me cry. She is such a beautiful soul.





Just trying to make it visible.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Thanks Cuchculan. I was having difficulty posting that video correctly so I appreciate it. Music has always been a way for me to connect with my daughters, both of them actually.
It’s such a great way to connect with anyone actually.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Sorry. My ipad is not letting me post my video correctly.  ::(: 

https://youtu.be/mMfnqP62ReI

----------


## Cuchculan

RIP Tom Petty

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## 1



----------


## InvisibleGuy

I actually follow Tim McGraw and Faith Hill on Facebook. They've been married for years and are both really successful country music artists. They have very inspirational messages on fb. I actually sent them a message not long ago, and my msg got a like back from Tim McGraw lol. I can't wait to watch the CMAs tonight. Should be pretty awesome.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I love the song Humble and Kind. It’s on my playlist for evening music when I’m trying to fall asleep.

----------


## JamieWAgain

https://youtu.be/cUFgGP8A6xI

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

https://youtu.be/E0yuz60ffmU

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## InvisibleGuy

One of my favorite live versions of any song, ever.

"There is no sense in pretending.
Your eyes give you away.
Something inside you is feeling like I do.
We said all there is to say".

----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## JamieWAgain

Home Again by Carole King.
My ipad won’t let me paste.  ::(:

----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## JamieWAgain

https://youtu.be/voXHqkN2k9Q

----------


## Cuchculan

RIP Dolores O'Riordan

----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## tinman

https://youtu.be/6M4HtTZ8iGM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan

Love that band.

----------


## Cuchculan

Just ignore the bad 80's hairstyles. One of the best bands of the 80's.

----------


## Otherside

The 80s may have had bad fashion and hair, but they had good music.

Unlike some of that stuff that ends up on the charts these days. Particularly originating from British artists. (Yes, I'm looking at you Ed Sheeran). 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

He is guilty of killing music. Tell me what you think of Big Country? I ask because of another Scottish person I once knew who hated them. Because she thought their music was so bad and reflected badly on Scotland. I love the band. They made people want to visit Scotland. Shame when their lead singer killed himself. But getting back to the 80's. I always say this next song was one of the best song of the 80's. The band only ever had the one big hit. As much as a lot of good music was around in the 80's, this one song, to me , was just amazing.

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain

https://youtu.be/2Vv-BfVoq4g

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan

Was listening to this band all afternoon. Though most of their good songs were hits before I was even born. Still love their music.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Although it is killing me, this is for my daughter:

https://youtu.be/ZVjotPfnBj8

----------


## Cuchculan

> Although it is killing me, this is for my daughter:
> 
> https://youtu.be/ZVjotPfnBj8

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan

Why not let some Celtic football fans sing this next song. They always do a good job of it. The song is called ' Grace '. Irish ballad.

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

https://youtu.be/BXj3lN67N1c

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## InvisibleGuy

For best experience turn volume to max.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## JamieWAgain

‘...I was so scared to face my fears...’

https://youtu.be/9ixbGmCoSPg

----------


## Cuchculan

Love this dude singing. Lyrics to this one are great. I started out with nothing and I still got most of it left '.

----------


## fetisha



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## tinman

https://youtu.be/QWN46MH4xMk

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## fetisha



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## fetisha



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## InvisibleGuy

Fucking tell me you aren't from the south side.

And don't know this song. Lmao.

Don't go there. Do not go there.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I used to drive up through the hood when traffic was bad...to get to my job.

This is where this video was filmed.

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## PinkButterfly

I have had to listen to my friend sing karoake country music for hours friday night i ended up with a busting headache and think i have now lost my taste in any music!!! Lol i am teasing!! Hahahaa

----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan

Love this woman singing. Even if she wears little or nothing. Shame she died so young.

----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## Doseone



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## TwerkinForTalos

My brother fart and yell at Final Fantasy X.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Doseone



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## Doseone

SRV is a goat.

----------


## fetisha



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Doseone



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## Doseone



----------


## JamieWAgain

https://youtu.be/oUqJftD86-o

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Doseone

Post-punk + Krautrock =  :music:

----------


## JamieWAgain

I didn?t know where to post this so forgive me for posting it here. This is very, very worth watching...

----------


## Cuchculan

Much respect to this singer for covering some classic Ska songs. Sadly she died soon after. She does a great job with the songs. Keeps the whole Ska beat. Which is good.

----------


## Doseone

^I love me some ska.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan

This is the singer I like to put on when I want to chill out. Relaxing music.

----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan

Stone Temple Pilots are good to listen to.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Doseone



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## Cuchculan

You could argue that this song is sang out of tune. But it makes it sound amazing.

----------


## Doseone

@fetisha

I love Radiohead. But for some reason I haven't listened to that album much. I need to revisit it sometime.

----------


## JamieWAgain

For my daughter, who is missing. Again. This is our song

https://youtu.be/fm-q0ELuk1A

----------


## fetisha



----------


## InvisibleGuy

[QUOTE=JamieWAgain;448441]For my daughter, who is missing. Again. This is our song

I'm sorry Jamie  ::(:  I will pray for her. What's your daughter's name?

(((hugs))) to you.

----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## Cuchculan

Warning. Explicit lyrics. So What !

----------


## JamieWAgain

For me. Because I’m barely holding on.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Wishing a very happy 43rd birthday today to my man Fitty Cent.

I could fuq all night to some of his songs. And thanks to an ex-wife who gets really turned on by some of his stuff, I have lol. Go shawty it's ya birthday, go shawty it's ya birthday....686 million people can't be wrong....

----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

@JamieWAgain
 one of my favourite songs. Is a classic.

Here is a singer I can't stand as a rule. But this one song I love. Another classic.

----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Doseone



----------


## fetisha



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## JamieWAgain

Glad you liked it Cuchculan

----------


## InvisibleGuy

@Cuchculan
....

If I remember right, you can't stand the band U2, and you can't stand Bruce Springsteen? Wow lol. Our musical tastes are veeery different. I listen to everything, pretty much every genre. Guess we're just different wrt those two though.

Both have done a lot of charity work. Both put on just incredible, awesome shows. Bruce is known for having shows that go on for four hours and longer.

It's just surprising to me. Most people in my experience really like U2 or Bruce....or they are just like "meh, whatever". Most people I've encountered don't hate either or both lol.

----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## Cuchculan

> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<u><a href="https://anxietyspace.com/forums/member.php?u=4947" target="_blank">Cuchculan</a></u>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->....
> 
> If I remember right, you can't stand the band U2, and you can't stand Bruce Springsteen? Wow lol. Our musical tastes are veeery different. I listen to everything, pretty much every genre. Guess we're just different wrt those two though.
> 
> Both have done a lot of charity work. Both put on just incredible, awesome shows. Bruce is known for having shows that go on for four hours and longer.
> 
> It's just surprising to me. Most people in my experience really like U2 or Bruce....or they are just like "meh, whatever". Most people I've encountered don't hate either or both lol.



People can do great things for charity and still not be liked for other reasons. Bono likes to get involved in everything. I find the man annoying. Concert wise, if he sang more and didn't lecture those who paid in and various issues, it would be great. It is that side of him a lot of people hate. I think he is chasing the one thing he has not got. A noble prize. How to get one? Get involved in as much as you can. 

As for Bruce? just never liked his music at all. I listen to all sorts of music too. But some people I avoid. He would be one.

----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Doseone

I'm stoking myself for the new album tomorrow.  :music:

----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan

> 



My main man. Great album.

----------


## JamieWAgain

So glad you found my song. I’m listening to him now in my store. I’m having a fashion show today and he’s my playlist.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

> So glad you found my song. I’m listening to him now in my store. I’m having a fashion show today and he’s my playlist.



That picture of him has him surrounded by all the thrash he cleaned up from his local beach. As a rule he makes lanterns out of it all and hangs them at his concerts. Nice idea. Have 8 of his albums here. Big fan. I like to relax to his music.

----------


## Doseone



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Doseone

Been addicted to this artist. I had no idea there was so much good alt r&b out there.

----------


## Doseone



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Doseone



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Doseone



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## fetisha



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## Cuchculan

Still a popular song over here after all these years.

----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wMQNIK9OIk

----------


## JamieWAgain

The Truth Has No Versions

----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## JamieWAgain

Talent comes everywhere. Having something to say and the way that they say it?  Well that’s

 a whole other bag.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

MGK. There are a few people I'd like to dedicate this next song to. Dedicated to one of my followers. Peace.

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## InvisibleGuy

lmfao omg my sides hurt

----------


## kevinjoseph

> 



I have really good memories of my mom singing that to me when I was very young and had to take antibiotics or other bitter medicines, several times.  She was rarely very nurturing or loving, so I cherish the times that she was very much.  

I've actually gotten really tired of all the same 15-20 songs being repeated ceaselessly on the local radio stations in my car, but at home I listen to Pandora, and really like Bishop Allen's stuff and Beck of Odelay, Midnite Vultures, Guero, and Colors fame.  I also really enjoy pretty much any genre but the generic country, R&B, pop, and metal stuff.  There are exceptions.  I like when you can listen to a singer and tell they actually enjoy singing their songs, so when I hear something that sounds really generic and hastily thrown together, and unoriginal, I don't enjoy it.  Lately I have been getting into jazz, and what's called alternative or traditional folk, the sort of stuff you don't hear often on the radio here.  I spent a summer interning in Mexico City, and learned to love their music, as well as, for some reason, traditional Irish folk stuff, and what people in Europe tend to call "gypsy music," which is pretty much Gogol Bordello and the soundtrack to the movie "Everything is Illuminated."  I involuntarily took accordion lessons for 6-7 years, so it is awesome to hear how central that instrument usually is in Mexican, Spanish, Irish, and "Gypsy" music, and how different it is from how we tend to (narrowly) view that instrument here in the States.  It's definitely not all polka music and Weird Al Yankovic, it's heartfelt, talented, beautiful stuff.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I have really good memories of some songs too. I mean, I remember some stories my mom, and a babysitter would read to me at night before I went to bed when I was three years old, I guess? Idk, I guess I've moved on. The book "Goodnight Moon" for example was an awesome book, don't get me wrong. But my problems are more complex now, I guess, now that I'm an adult and have real world issues and I guess that's why I no longer have anyone read those books to me, to soothe me to bed at night anymore. Nothing wrong with that. I've just moved on.

I love the movie "Marry Poppins". Wow. Yeah.

I watched that movie all the time when I was I guess, seven years old maybe.

It brings back fond memories, for me.

----------


## InvisibleGuy



----------


## JamieWAgain

There is no moratorium on music. I used to play most of the songs I post on the piano when I was a kid. This one I played when my father left us for his flight attendant. Still a great song and It’s dedicated to invisible IG

----------


## JamieWAgain

Lmao

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Doseone



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Doseone

:Guitarist:

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain

https://youtu.be/Ll_QeA-1LZM

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

Glad to go

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Doseone

One of my all time favorite beats. Everytime I listen I wish I had a candied out Cadillac with some oversized rims and lived in Houston. Lol.

----------


## fetisha



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Doseone



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Doseone



----------


## fetisha

LOL!

----------


## fetisha



----------


## Doseone

I have a mini-crush on the drummer of this band. It's not even sexual or anything like that, she just seems like she'd be cool as [BEEP] and would be fun to hang out with.

----------


## Cuchculan

Now for some Irish singing. Good think about this female singer, she used to sing with a well known male singer here. For some odd reason he dropped her and told her he no longer wanted to sing with her. What he never thought of first, was who was the bigger name, him or her. The answer was her. Not heard anything from him since he dropped her. She has only gone on to become much bigger and more well respected by other singers here. They all want to do duets with her. May get an album every five years if we are lucky. One of those singers. Puts something out and that is it for years. Small gigs only. Hates to play the bigger venues. She could take on the world if she wanted to. But she doesn't want to. Is happy doing what she is doing.

----------


## fetisha

> Now for some Irish singing. Good think about this female singer, she used to sing with a well known male singer here. For some odd reason he dropped her and told her he no longer wanted to sing with her. What he never thought of first, was who was the bigger name, him or her. The answer was her. Not heard anything from him since he dropped her. She has only gone on to become much bigger and more well respected by other singers here. They all want to do duets with her. May get an album every five years if we are lucky. One of those singers. Puts something out and that is it for years. Small gigs only. Hates to play the bigger venues. She could take on the world if she wanted to. But she doesn't want to. Is happy doing what she is doing.



I'm not a big fan of this irish band but I like this song the most, not sure why

----------


## Cuchculan

Bloody Sunday is an event that happened in the North of Ireland. British soldiers killed innocent civil right's marchers. Back in the early 70's. The live version begins with, ' this is not a rebel song, this is Sunday bloody Sunday '.

U2. How long have we got? They have a lot of haters here in Ireland. More to do with Bono never shutting his mouth. Was a concert here in Dublin and Bono was doing his normal preaching about saving the world and peace on earth, when from the crowd came the shout ' oh shut the f*ck up and just sing the song '. Person who shouted it got his 15 minutes of fame here. People thought it was funny. Because we all know the way goes on. Is a lot of good Irish bands who never made it outside of Ireland. People were too busy investing in boy bands and the likes. One band I love and have seen many times before they finally split up. An Emotional Fish. 





This next band had one of the hottest singers you could want to see. If you were male. Big in Ireland for about 10 years. 





Last video. Band that were big in the 80's. Song is still played on the radio most days of the week. Never made it outside of Ireland.

----------


## fetisha

> Bloody Sunday is an event that happened in the North of Ireland. British soldiers killed innocent civil right's marchers. Back in the early 70's. The live version begins with, ' this is not a rebel song, this is Sunday bloody Sunday '.
> 
> U2. How long have we got? They have a lot of haters here in Ireland. More to do with Bono never shutting his mouth. Was a concert here in Dublin and Bono was doing his normal preaching about saving the world and peace on earth, when from the crowd came the shout ' oh shut the f*ck up and just sing the song '. Person who shouted it got his 15 minutes of fame here. People thought it was funny. Because we all know the way goes on. Is a lot of good Irish bands who never made it outside of Ireland. People were too busy investing in boy bands and the likes. One band I love and have seen many times before they finally split up. An Emotional Fish. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next band had one of the hottest singers you could want to see. If you were male. Big in Ireland for about 10 years. 
> ...



Wow, I didn't know all of that, I just remember hearing that song on the radio a lot from the 90s.

----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan

One of the most forgotten Irish singers of all time. Rated as one of the best guitar players ever by other well known guitar players. Better live. Bands today could never match the sound and the band then had only 3 people in it.

----------


## fetisha



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Doseone



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan

First new song from this band in a long time. Used to be big in the 80's. Good to see them as political as ever. Sounds good though.

----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan

Have my MP3 player and headphones on as I write this. This song is now playing.

----------


## Doseone

I was once told that I sound like Neil Young. They might have just been fucking with me though, idk. Lol.

----------


## Cuchculan

Would you know the lead singer of this band is from the exact same area as the late Dolores O Riordan. Cranberries fame. Her voice / accent is identical.

----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha

> Would you know the lead singer of this band is from the exact same area as the late Dolores O Riordan. Cranberries fame. Her voice / accent is identical.



The guy on right with his shirt unbotton reminds me of tom delonge guess what hes doing now since hes not singing so much now  :XD:

----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan

I had look up Tom Delonge. Former Blink 182 member, who has lost the plot a little bit with all this conspiracy theory stuff. Happens to a few well known people. They start coming out with all this crazy stuff.

----------


## Cuchculan

This next song will sound both familiar and strange to people. Is a well known Cranberries song. Recorded in the native Irish language.

----------


## Doseone

Too lazy to post a video but I'm listening to Interpol's album Turn on the Bright Lights. If you don't know that, then [BEEP] you (jk lol).

----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan

God be with you Ireland

----------


## Doseone



----------


## JamieWAgain

Happy Valentine?s Day!
This was the song we chose to dance to at our wedding. I love this video. ‘...and the wonder of it all is that you just don’t realize how much I love you...’

----------


## Doseone



----------


## fetisha



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Doseone

I recently discovered this band and it saddens me that it too me so long, because they are easily a top 10 band for me.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Doseone



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Doseone

I will truck
Faster than the world revolves
I will jet
Spirals 'round the leaves as they fall
I'll turn faster than they stay in their seasons.
In revolving it changes
And I don't trust the axis
Or the allies.

----------


## fetisha

RIP

----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan

RIP Ranking Roger. Singer of this band.

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## TwerkinForTalos



----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

This is my hospital song. How to explain? Morphine induced episodes. Ones were I thought the doctors and nurses were out to get me. Didn't sleep for five nights. Morphine and anxiety mixed together.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I love him.

----------


## Cuchculan

One of the best bands that ever existed. Still love listening to their albums.

----------


## fetisha



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

Got this chaps greatest hits a few weeks back. Do have all his stuff on vinyl. I would class his music as selective listening.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

Been doing nothing but raining here over the past week or so. We were told not to expect a Summer. Just rain.

----------


## JamieWAgain

My absolute favorite version of this song. #CanI?

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

@JamieWAgain
 This is probably one of the only songs by The Stones that I like.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Cuchculan I love that song!  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Cassie

> My absolute favorite version of this song. #CanI?



Good song love it always have 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

@JamieWAgain
 great song. Good to see the man still putting out good new songs. Know it is a few years old now. Classic song.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

La la la de da please don’t forget about me travels la

----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/bIH25CP2wc4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

> https://youtu.be/bIH25CP2wc4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Allow me.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

I’ll get through these changes, somehow.

----------


## JamieWAgain

for me.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

@JamieWAgain
 nearly the same song title.

----------


## JamieWAgain

For S.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

Yes. Yes I have.

----------


## Cuchculan

@JamieWAgain
 have a listen to this cover version of Careless Whisper. The old George Michael song. How to take a bad song and turn it into a good song. This is amazing. Getting a lot of radio play here in Ireland.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Thanks Cuchculan. I enjoyed your song. I’ve been busy...

----------


## JamieWAgain

Lead me to your door...

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

The most beautiful song and video. Brought tears to my eyes

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain

Sadly, this song still resonates...

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## JamieWAgain

Happy Birthday S.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I’ve been singing this all day. Can’t stop singing it actually.

----------


## Cuchculan

Amazing the songs out there about mental illness.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I hate to admit this...

----------


## fetisha



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cassie

> 



I love this song!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/sZeVx_9au5g 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

> 



Good song 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/WXBHCQYxwr0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

One of those songs that never gets played enough. Band were around the same time as Oasis and Blur and tend to be the forgotten band. Love their music.

----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/fV4DiAyExN0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

I

----------


## Cuchculan

Another band that almost slipped through the cracks because Oasis and Blur were the two big bands at the time. Love this song. About a girl who wants to try and live like a common person. Singer doesn't think she could manage it. As she was not common. In other words, to be common, you have to be common all your life. Bit like working class. Rough areas.

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

https://youtu.be/BF-nZziUCCY

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

All female punk band doing a cover of a well known song. It grows on you the more you listen to it. They cerrainly changed it up.

----------


## JamieWAgain

My favorite song. I play it every night by Linda Ronsdat and Aaron Neville
I believe her. I believe Bernadette. 🙏😢

----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/fCpu3DfqKKg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan

Such a sad but beautiful song.

----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/P2TIkY8tfk8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/xtZM3iv6Aok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan

Here is a video I made myself this morning. I know we all love Trump so much. I put him the video with the song ' Brainless '. Old punk classic.

----------


## fetisha

This guy kind of cheered me up

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/R9oYAk5Vfqw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

And then there’s the truth

----------


## Cuchculan

Just posting this video cause I know the singer. Sure why not.

----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/Pkh8UtuejGw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha



----------


## JamieWAgain

For my daughter, because I love her so much...

----------


## fetisha

My first celebrity crush when I was a kid.

----------


## Doseone



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## fetisha

I don't care what you all think, i love this woman!

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

This is one amazing singer. Only heard him for the first time the other night on the radio. Relaxing song.

----------


## fetisha



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

Just have a listen to this song and see can you tell who his famois grandfather was? easy really because he sounds exactly like him.

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

Imagine two people who were madly in love but knew they could never be together. They gave it a go. But they simply knew in order to hold onto to what they had they had to go their separate ways. They loved each other till death. She was dying and Cohen went to visit her and told her he would be with her in a few months. She died and a few months later he died. He kept his promise to her on her death bed. They always loved each other. Spent only a short bit of time together.

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

@JamieWAgain
 Here is your favourite singer. I love this song. Amazing voice. Love these sort of songs.

----------


## JamieWAgain

@Cuchculan

Thanks for that song. I do love Alison Krauss. 
This is my favorite from TM...

----------


## Cuchculan

@JamieWAgain
 have a listen to these two songs. Both of these bands began life as punk bands. You would never think it listening to these songs. First one has a hint of Country music, English style. 





Second song is just amazing. Again it is slow. Singer was more well known because of his stage name. Have Elvis as part of your name, you better be good.

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeCe

> 



she is great

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## HypnoticTrance



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain

It’s no secret...

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

I love this song; th

is version...

----------


## TwerkinForTalos



----------


## JamieWAgain

> 



Very beautiful!

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

> Very beautiful!



I agree, her music is wonderful.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

My new favorite Christmas song. He’s so sexy!

----------


## Cuchculan

Strange but beautiful song

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## HypnoticTrance



----------


## HypnoticTrance



----------


## HypnoticTrance

Lately I've been lovin' me some Basia:





Gotta love dat accent.

----------


## Cuchculan

@JamieWAgain
 miss you girl

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan

@Total Eclipse
 have a listen to this song. New Irish band. Only old school style. Throwback to the days when music was good.

----------


## Lucid



----------


## Relle



----------


## Lucid



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Lucid

Thanks man. Difficult to see on my phone.

----------


## Cuchculan

Lucid, let me explain how to post a video. You see all those little square boxes with various things on them? B on one. I on the next and U on the next. Now go to the very end. The right side. Go 3 in. You see that thing that looks like a film? Click on that. Another box will open. Just paste your link in there and click OK. Then click the reply button as normal. You should see your video appear.

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Lucid



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

I’ll admit, I cried

----------


## JamieWAgain

My new favorite. Beautifully sweet lyrics   He won’t ever try to change her

----------


## Lucid



----------


## Cuchculan

]

----------


## Lucid



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Lucid



----------


## JamieWAgain

Lucid, I love Tracy Chapman. Her music feels like home to me

----------


## Lucid

I hear you Jamie.No matter what my mood the song always feels right ::):

----------


## JamieWAgain

Great song again Lucid. This is how I feel today. I was bullied at work today ::(:

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Lucid



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Lucid



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Lucid

:Tongue:

----------


## TwerkinForTalos



----------


## Lucid



----------


## TwerkinForTalos



----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/yWbMz_aBlMU


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/K1j669NVNzM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JamieWAgain

For someone I know that might need help right now

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

For someone I used to know who will soon be at St. Peter’s Gate

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Lucid



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

I wish their love story was true.

----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Lucid



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

Ouch Cuchculan

----------


## Cuchculan

I'll be nicer this time around.

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain

Thinking about my first car. It was a

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Lucid



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Lucid



----------


## Relle



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

For my daughter

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/aNzCDt2eidg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HypnoticTrance



----------


## Cuchculan

Just over at the shops. This song blasting in my ears.

----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/zKCrSN9oXgQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

My favorite song when I was 10!!! 

https://youtu.be/4gRZrMcOKIc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/PXg8E0kzF1c


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/DwrHwZyFN7M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lucid



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Lucid



----------


## sunrise



----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/n9RIWKIwb-8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/jV69Z8IQRFA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/4b6ww5O6PcA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/rxRvDpF2FDA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/-yFBBSXzMUw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/SpzrLYXw8tY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/epy-fXAPR9w


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain

Where do you go when there’s no road to follow...

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/m7Bc3pLyij0


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JamieWAgain

Where is the love Y’all?

----------


## Cuchculan

Love this song. Dare I suggest it is about Valium. The little yellow pill. Amusing song in some ways. Catchy.

----------


## Cassie

https://youtu.be/cNw8A5pwbVI


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

@Cassie
 there are 2 green boxes together. One is a bit fatter than the other. The skinny one, if you click on it a box will appear. Add the link to the video in there and the video should appear.

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

That was a beautiful video Cuchculan. 
I find music to be very comforting during these chaotic days.

----------


## fetisha



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Lucid



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain

For my husband. We’ve come a long way.

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Lucid



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Lucid



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

https://www.facebook.com/musictravel...BVlQmm2GYMQmDH

----------


## Cuchculan

@JamieWAgain
 have a listen to this. You might like it. A talking song. ( Hope it is not blocked in the US )

----------


## Lucid



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

My friends new music project.

----------


## CloudMaker

I play this album in the background while I'm still at work and everyone loves it.

 ::):   it brings me hope.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain

https://www.facebook.com/brandicarli.../?sfns=pmvclfs

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel

Totally vibing on Concrete Blonde at the moment....

----------


## CeltAngel

This one goes out to  
@Shredder
! This song has been in my head since you brought this up in my blog comments. Might actually have to listen to the whole Eat 'Em and Smile album. It's been a while....

----------


## Shredder

> This one goes out to  
> @Shredder
> ! This song has been in my head since you brought this up in my blog comments. Might actually have to listen to the whole Eat 'Em and Smile album. It's been a while....



 Such a classic clip! I watched it after you mentioned it in your post! Those arseless spandex chaps Dave is wearing!!  ::D:  Actually looking it up now, I think the album had a big impact on me. So many great tracks on it.

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan

@CeltAngel
 from one of my favourite bands.

----------


## CeltAngel

> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<u><a href="https://anxietyspace.com/forums/member.php?u=10077" target="_blank">CeltAngel</a></u>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> from one of my favourite bands.



I adore the Manics. Well.... I mean they've been a bit a hit a miss for a long time now, but up until Know Your Enemy they were pure gold.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel

I just love this song. So majestic. I can feel the wind and the rain on my face as we float down the river.

----------


## Lucid

Not being flirty or whatever.It was on my playlist lol

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel

> Not being flirty or whatever.It was on my playlist lol



 :: 





> 



Great song, great album. My favourite Nick Cave album for sure.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Cuchculan

Some good auld traditional Irish music for you.

----------


## Cuchculan

Now for a real hardcore Irish rebel song

----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel

This is what I imagine a siren's song to be.  ::blush::  ::blush::  ::blush::

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan

@CeltAngel
 This is my friend's latest music project. Mixture of Norse and Gael.

----------


## CeltAngel

> @CeltAngel
>  This is my friend's latest music project. Mixture of Norse and Gael.



I really like this. Great stuff!  ::D:

----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Cuchculan

Surprised to hear your own video in English. You would expect another language. To go with the culture. 

The friend was in every episode of Vikings. Which was mainly shot in Ireland. He was always into music and bands. Think he got a love for the whole Norse thing and had a love for the whole Gaels already. So mixed both cultures.

----------


## CeltAngel

> Surprised to hear your own video in English. You would expect another language. To go with the culture. 
> 
> The friend was in every episode of Vikings. Which was mainly shot in Ireland. He was always into music and bands. Think he got a love for the whole Norse thing and had a love for the whole Gaels already. So mixed both cultures.



Andrea (the woman behind Hagalaz Runedance) chose to do most of her songs in English for some reason, probably because of the broader cultural prominence of the English language in the modern world, I guess. She only did two in her native German that I can recall.

Cool, I liked Vikings it's one of very few shows made in a long time I felt able to enjoy. I was raised with an interest in Norse culture because the Scottish side of my family has a bit of Norwegian in there. I enjoy reconnecting with my cultural origins as it's always been an area of interest for me. We're quite removed from it in Australia, as you can imagine. I've really enjoyed your Irish music, so keep it coming.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Love this version of the Viking's theme tune. Best one out there.

----------


## Cuchculan

I asked about the English singing because here is what I listen to. Not in English. Just think it sounds much better in their own language. Adds to the song. I also love Wolves. Amazing creatures.

----------


## Lucid



----------


## Lurry



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Cuchculan

All together now

----------


## Cuchculan

Happy Easter folks.

----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Cuchculan

Anybody want to come to the beach with me?

----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Total Eclipse

> 




This is one of my favorite songs in the history of songs  ::):

----------


## CeltAngel

> This is one of my favorite songs in the history of songs



It's such a lovely little song, it hit me in the heart from the first time I heard it and I still adore it to this day.  ::): 

Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness was such an important album for me as a teen. If I'm honest, in my heart, it's probably still my favourite album.... So many memories and emotions tied up in that one.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> It's such a lovely little song, it hit me in the heart from the first time I heard it and I still adore it to this day. 
> 
> Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness was such an important album for me as a teen. If I'm honest, in my heart, it's probably still my favourite album.... So many memories and emotions tied up in that one.



Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness is my all time favorite album (and I _think_ might be the longest album in history). Has so many great songs in it. It has been since middle school and likely will always be.

----------


## CeltAngel

> Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness is my all time favorite album (and I _think_ might be the longest album in history). Has so many great songs in it. It has been since middle school and likely will always be.



We are now bonded for life. Your enemies are my enemies. May they tremble at our passing.  :: 

But seriously, that record was EVERYTHING for me for a period.... As I was having a bit of a cry and listening to these songs, I started getting an idea for a blog entry that I think I'll write in the next day or two. It'll be a nice change of pace from the confessionals and angry stuff I've written so far.  ::): 

Well, this is the "What are you listening to?" thread, so I feel I should get this back on track with a song. I'll choose another favourite from MCIS, naturally.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel

> 



That is a kool song.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel

> 



I do love this video.... The Pumpkins always had a great visual aesthetic.  ::): 

I don't need to post anything, I'm listening to THIS.  ::

----------


## Shredder

was listening to this >>




and I stumbled across this >>> 




Both great tracks that fill my heart with hope and optimism  ::D:

----------


## CeltAngel

I'm sorry for all the Pumpkins spam.... Well, maybe not THAT sorry.  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

A time when music was real. Funny how both singers are now dead. As are most of the band.

----------


## CeltAngel

I miss you.  ::(:

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## TuanJie

My favorate SP track: The Aeroplane Flies High (Turns Left, Looks Right)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmnfE7HSxls

----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel

Enough moping. Time to get this party started.

----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Shredder



----------


## CeltAngel

> 



Now THAT was something else!  ::

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Shredder



----------


## CeltAngel

> 



That mix is pretty cool, but I must admit to being a sucker for the original album version.  ::):

----------


## Shredder

> That mix is pretty cool, but I must admit to being a sucker for the original album version.



Thanks... Still getting my head around their (his?)  music (I'm a slow burner/learner type of person!)  
It seems like the lyrics are an important part of the experience.

Currently running a playlist... This track stood out for me.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Shredder

faaaaark... when those harmonies kick in  :Heart:

----------


## Cuchculan

> faaaaark... when those harmonies kick in



Here in Ireland we have Sean Nos singing. Songs without music. Have to have an amazing voice to be able to sing such songs. No music to hide any mistakes. She has an amazing voice.

----------


## Shredder

> Here in Ireland we have Sean Nos singing. Songs without music. Have to have an amazing voice to be able to sing such songs. No music to hide any mistakes. She has an amazing voice.



 Incredible! Thanks for sharing

----------


## Shredder



----------


## Cuchculan

No better voice in Ireland for singing such songs. She has her odd moments. But her voice is second to none.

----------


## Shredder

Be still my black heart... it's Radie Peat again

_When I was a young girl I used to seek pleasure_
_When I was a young girl I used to drink ale_
_Out of the ale house down into the jail house_
_Right out of the bar room and into my grave_

_Come mama come father come sit you down by me_
_Come sit you down by me and pity my case_
_My poor head is aching my sad heart in breaking_
_My body's salvating and I vow to die.

_
_Go send for the preacher to come and pray for me_
_Go send for the doctor to heal all my wounds_
_My poor head is aching my sad heart in breaking_
_My body's salvating and hell is my doom_

----------


## Shredder

> No better voice in Ireland for singing such songs. She has her odd moments. But her voice is second to none.



 :: that's a name I know! Amazing voice!!

----------


## Cuchculan

Good Scottish Gaelic band. Are popular in Ireland too. Probably more popular in Ireland. 






Translated into English - 

I often look from the highest hill 
To try and see the boatman 
Will you come today or tomorrow 
If you don't come at all I will be downhearted 

My heart is broken and bruised 
With tears often flowing from my eyes 
Will you come tonight or will I expect you 
Or will I close the door with a sad sigh? 

I often ask people on boats 
Whether they see you or whether you are safe 
Each of them says 
That I was foolish to fall in love with you.

----------


## Shredder

CAPERCAILLE is great




This stuff is incredible. Been listening to a lot of Lankum today also.

Korine Polwart is another favourite. I bought a CD of hers a while back called "Wind Resistance". It's epic.

----------


## Otherside

Capercaillie - band I havent listened to in a while. Went to a concert in Glasgow few years back.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## CeltAngel

Looks like I've got some listening to catch up on, some interesting looking stuff here.  ::): 





Here's a lovely song about agoraphobia from one of my favourite pop acts of the 80s.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan

Now for one of my favourite singers. Long since dead. But his songs could be taken in a few different ways. In other words, you will get the clean meaning of the song or you will hear the adult meaning. That was Ian for you. Love listening to his music.

----------


## CeltAngel

Time to go EPIC.

----------


## DanielBlueSky

> Anybody want to come to the beach with me?



Driving Home For Christmas is one of my favorite Christmas songs.  I'd never saw what he looked like before though.  Somehow I envisioned I big husky guy

----------


## DanielBlueSky



----------


## Shredder

Adriano is one of my heroes. This is my fav track of his. I like to think of him as my Italian brotha from another mother.
If I was ever going to dance it would be like him.

----------


## Shredder

@DanielBlueSky Classic Doobie Brothers! 
@CeltAngel Bonnie! 80's Powerhouse vocals! 
@Cuchculan Love the smutty innuendo in Ian Dury's lyrics.  ::D:  Excellent music and great fun to listen to!

----------


## CeltAngel

Have to say, I've particularly enjoyed going through the folk music here, thanks for sharing.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Somebody sent me a CD by Vanessa Carlton many years ago. Before she was even known. Somebody I knew on the net at the time from America. Only way I would know her music. 


Now for the woman with the greatest voice ever.

----------


## Lucid

Dedicated to Tracy.Don't underestimate the power of a girl and her guitar ::):

----------


## Shredder

Love the Vanessa Carlton song... very uplifting & vivacious track
Joni Mitchell wow... great voice! This might sound odd but Zakk Wylde came to mind
I actually haven't heard that Metallica song.. but I was a massive fan when I was younger.

----------


## CeltAngel

I think we can debate who has the "greatest voice" until the cows come home. It's a foolish endeavour to take seriously, but can make for a fun conversation.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Zack Wylde was a nice claming song. Great voice.  Bjork I used to like a lot more. She kind of tried to get into acting and ended up in a very bad film. 

This is an Irish singer I have really taken to. He sings a lot about social issues. Things going on out there in the real world.

----------


## CeltAngel

Eh, I liked the film (though it was very depressing), although I will admit that I think her work after the Vespertine album hasn't been the best.





Inspired by Bobbie being brought up in the musical judgement thread.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Shredder

I enjoyed the Damien Dempsey tracks. Stanley Odd raps about Social Issues. I'm not really into rap but I like what he does.. it has meaning & purpose 




I didn't think I knew Bobbie Gentry but that song sounded very familiar. Those soaring strings were wonderful  :hearts: 
For some reason the following song came to mind when listening to it

----------


## Cuchculan

Interesting songs. I suppose in songs some people are telling a story. You get that with a lot of traditional Irish music. Story telling. 

First up this time is a band I used to always going to see play live. The venue would always be bouncing. 





Here is a great anti drug song by Damien Dempsey.

----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel

Sorry.... bit of a musical vent. I think I'm okay now.

EDIT: In retrospect, I was using this all to manage my emotions. Not consciously, but I think it can come to me instinctively sometimes.

* The first two songs in this group were dedicated to the asshole neighbours who woke me up.
* The second song was a bit of a purging of the negative physical feelings, and well, it has a social anxiety theme too. A nice heavy expression of the feelings involved, I think. I've always felt a strong connection to this song.
* The third song was a bit of....a connection to the tender emotions that come after the range and frustration leak out of my system. It's tender, yet totally widescreen.... This is how my emotions often feel. Sometimes, I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing.
* The fourth song was an attempt to manage my mood with something a little more uplifting, but still maintaining that emotional drive.... That manic kind of pace and over-the-top nature that feels so at home for me when things get too much.
* The fifth and sixth songs are just cool songs featuring my favourite singer.... and I guess my big musical crush for the moment.  ::   ::blush::

----------


## Cuchculan

@CeltAngel
 why not just use this song LOL Metallica trying their best to sound like the sex pistols. Made after they had many hits for a laugh.

----------


## CeltAngel

> why not just use this song LOL Metallica trying their best to sound like the sex pistols. Made after they had many hits for a laugh.



There are SO many issues with that I don't know where to start.  :: 

Besides, I need more than three minutes to decompress. It's a delicate, multi-stage operation.... Anyway, if I want to go that route, I'd rather listen to Darkthrone doing their best Motorhead impression.  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL Some real music to free the soul and clear the mind out. Music we can just scream at and let it all out. Try not to laugh at this one. The chorus is funny.

----------


## Lucid



----------


## CeltAngel

Let's get philosophical....

----------


## Shredder

Loving the punk inspired songs folks!!




> Let's get philosophical....



Devin is great!!! 
OK this is my go to song when I need a lift from the nihilistic chasm of despair. It helps me in my daily quest to face my fears.
Subtitled to capture the full essence and philosophical intent.  



Fly with Love and courage today my friends!

----------


## DanielBlueSky



----------


## DanielBlueSky

I never really got into them/a fan but I read it's 27 years today since Kurt Kobain's death.  So here we go.  R.I.P.

----------


## DanielBlueSky



----------


## Shredder

> 



What an amazing vocal range!! Does this song have anything to do with the movie?

----------


## DanielBlueSky

> What an amazing vocal range!! Does this song have anything to do with the movie?



No.  I think 
@CeltAngel
 made me think of it with her username.  

Yeah I remember hearing it on an old r&b station that doesn't exist anymore...  about 10 years ago.  googled and found it!

----------


## CeltAngel

> I never really got into them/a fan but I read it's 27 years today since Kurt Kobain's death.  So here we go.  R.I.P.



27 years since joining the 27 club, eh? Hmmmm.... I liked Nirvana a lot for a few years there, a lot of the earlier songs I learned on guitar were Nirvana (in part because they were so simple.  :: ), but I dunno.... In time they faded pretty hard for me. Tbh, grunge in general aged pretty badly for me. I think that in general, I've excised a lot of mopey stuff from my collection. I still have some, but my collection was once the ultimate in musical sad-sackology.

While I could still enjoy it as music, I feel that if you listen to too much music of a certain theme, you start absorbing the message and the mood. Not that I think it caused my depression, but listening to depressing stuff a lot while having depression.... I don't think that's a formula that's going to produce the best results for you in the long run.

Same with angry stuff too. I'm cranky enough as it is without having a pile of rage music to add to the intensity.  :: 





Because it's apparently a Devin Townsend kind of day today, here's another.  ::):

----------


## DanielBlueSky

> 27 years since joining the 27 club, eh? Hmmmm.... I liked Nirvana a lot for a few years there, a lot of the earlier songs I learned on guitar were Nirvana (in part because they were so simple. ), but I dunno.... In time they faded pretty hard for me. Tbh, grunge in general aged pretty badly for me. I think that in general, I've excised a lot of mopey stuff from my collection. I still have some, but my collection was once the ultimate in musical sad-sackology.
> 
> While I could still enjoy it as music, I feel that if you listen to too much music of a certain theme, you start absorbing the message and the mood. Not that I think it caused my depression, but listening to depressing stuff a lot while having depression.... I don't think that's a formula that's going to produce the best results for you in the long run.
> 
> Same with angry stuff too. I'm cranky enough as it is without having a pile of rage music to add to the intensity. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Angry yet I can't help but find this hilarious whenever I watch it every once in a while.

----------


## CeltAngel

> Angry yet I can't help but find this hilarious whenever I watch it every once in a while.



Not all angry music is gone, I just limited it, culled the number a bit.... and yes, that clip is absolutely hilarious.  :: 

I actually used to have that clip on a video tape of songs I recorded from the TV many years ago. It's been a long time since I heard that song. I'm not really a Rollins fan, but that's a cool song.





Moving on from Hevy Devy, but keeping the heavy, yet melodic theme going....

----------


## Cuchculan

It was always leading to this band. Band I listen to almost every day of the week.

----------


## CeltAngel

Anthony Kiedis gives me the creeps.





Memories....  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Used to know the male singer here years ago. How he has come a long way.

----------


## CeltAngel

No story, just love this duo.... there's something within me that connects with their work. Though I don't think I heard them as a child, I feel like it involves the little girl in me. Shame they only did one album before splitting. Hmmm.... I guess that is a bit of a story after all.  ::

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel

Inspired by the wonderful rugby video in the random video thread. Given my nationality and background, this song has a lot of meaning for me.

----------


## Cuchculan

We like to sing it at both Rugby matches and football matches. Amazing when you hear thousands of fans singing it. Rings around the stadium. 

This next band could have taken over the world. They had a major record deal on the table in the US. But the singer had to go into rehab and the deal fell through. In my eyes one of our greatest ever bands. Singer is slowly dying of a form of cancer. People simply love the man. If he ran for President he would easily win. No contest.

----------


## CeltAngel

> We like to sing it at both Rugby matches and football matches. Amazing when you hear thousands of fans singing it. Rings around the stadium. 
> 
> This next band could have taken over the world. They had a major record deal on the table in the US. But the singer had to go into rehab and the deal fell through. In my eyes one of our greatest ever bands. Singer is slowly dying of a form of cancer. People simply love the man. If he ran for President he would easily win. No contest.



I've heard of them before, but never heard them. He's got a lovely voice. So sad that's he's going through that.  ::(:

----------


## Cuchculan

I have heard of that band too. Remember them. Some names you just recall. Strawberry Switchblade.


Have a listen to this. Amazing song. Crazy world. Just what we all live in. 





And then there is this gem. Don't go getting all emotional.

----------


## JamieWAgain

To soothe the soul. 3 sons from 3 world famous opera singers.

----------


## Shredder

Been on a journey of discovery with Christy Digham. Such a talented and creative man yet also such a very troubled soul... no wonder he turned to drugs considering what happened to him as a child.  ::(: 

I see his daughter also sings.  

I stumbled across the clip below. I don't mind admitting that I got very emotional watching it. I believe that's his daughter in the audience?
This song has a lot of significance for me. I've been to Gallipoli and walked where the trenches used to be and visited the war memorial to read some of the hand written stories from men as they were about to die. There was also a commemorative statue that illustrates the futility of war... it was of a Turkish soldier in the trenches that raised a white flag, left the safety of his trench to carry a wounded Australian solider back Australian lines and then returned to his lines before resuming back to fighting.

 I love the cultural appreciation and  diversity shown in this clip... An Irishman singing a song written by a Scottsman about an Australian soldier. 

Anyway, there is a lot in this... I may blog about it more detail.

----------


## DanielBlueSky

We make a good couple of coconuts I'm dumb and you're shy.....

----------


## DanielBlueSky



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## DanielBlueSky



----------


## DanielBlueSky



----------


## Lucid



----------


## Cuchculan

Another classic song. The song in question used to get heckled when the Furies sang it. Because it is about an Irish soldier fighting for the British army in WW1. Thus most of Ireland would have seen him as a traitor to Ireland. Though loads of Irish did fight in the British army. They still do. Lot of Irish people still don't look too good on those wearing a British army uniform. The whole thing about fighting for the British in WWI is more to do with ignoring the fact that the Irish were fighting the British in 1916. So instead of fighting for you own country against the British, you are off fighting for the British in a war that Irish people didn't see as their war. The song has become more accepted over time.

----------


## Cuchculan

A haunting poem. Imagine a man dying on hungerstrike. Only a short time left to live. To keep the moral of other prisoners up Bobby Sands writes poems ond short stories. Each night he reads them out aloud. Takes all the other prisoners on a journey in the darkness of their small prison cells.

----------


## Cuchculan

Can't go through Irish music and not mention Christy Moore. Amazing singer. The sweater as we call him. Sweat is always dripping off him. He has his beliefs as far as Ireland is concerned. Irish Republicism and the likes. Can be the ruin of many a person. But he has always stood by the whole Republican cause in Ireland. Been seen with a few people others might avoid been seen with. So let us all go on a Voyage together.

----------


## Cuchculan

Another song that football supporters sing. True story about one of the leaders of the 1916 rising. Due to be executed at dawn, and allowed to marry his love the night before. Second they were married they were parted. They had no time together as husband and wife. She simply went back home and he was shot the next morning by firing squad.

----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Cuchculan

Can't beat a bit of New Order. Love the way they used strangers for this video. As if they are the band. Big fan. Love Joy Division as well. Which was them before the whole New Order thing. Ian Curtis on vocals. Who sadly died so young. Leaving the band to reform a year or two later as New Order. Do have 8 studio albums by New Order and 4 by Joy Division. All on my MP3 player for regular listening.

----------


## Cuchculan

Will leave you with something a little different. Still talking a New Order song. But not played by New Order. Just listen. Done out using instruments only available in the 1930's.

----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## DanielBlueSky



----------


## Lucid

Don't judge!lol

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Cuchculan

Why this band? Most of the band are talking heads. David Byrne took a two year break from Talking heads and the others put this band together. Went between both bands from then on in.

----------


## Cuchculan

Now let us head to Scotland. Big Country. The band that made the check shirt popular again.

----------


## CeltAngel

Poor Stuart Adamson, another sad story there. I like the Skids too.  ::): 





Recognise this cover?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hard not to like this next song.

----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan

Have to include Luke Kelly. One of our greatest ever singers.

----------


## CeltAngel

I love this song, it's so.... SPARKLEGOTH.... and pretty sexy, let's face it.  ::

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan

There is just something about this song. Better heard on the radio at night. Convert you all. LOL

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Shredder



----------


## Cuchculan

this was my early morning music for today when I was out. Enough to wake me up.

----------


## Shredder

> Enough to wake me up.



 That song will wake the dead! What a CLASSIC!!!

----------


## Cuchculan

I am one who prefers Bonn Scott singing. Better voice. Shame he died so young.

----------


## CeltAngel

> I am one who prefers Bonn Scott singing. Better voice. Shame he died so young.



I like Brian well enough, but Bon was the better singer.... SO much character. He had the advantage of singing on their best material too.





Love this song and vocal; major Stones vibes to this one. I struggle to imagine Brian doing this justice.

----------


## Shredder

Hard to pick my fav bon song there are so many!!





Love the shorts he is wearing in this. Bon could wear anything and still be cool ::D:

----------


## Cuchculan

Bit of early morning preaching.

----------


## DanielBlueSky

This [BEEP] still makes me misty eyed to this day!

----------


## Shredder

> This [BEEP] still makes me misty eyed to this day!



You big softie!!! 
I remember blogging about how emotional I got watching Tangled many many years ago on SAS.  This song still makes me teary. The biggest and toughest brutes can sometimes be the most surprising. >>

_Though I do like breaking femurs
You can count me with the dreamers
Like everybody else
__I've got a dream

_Unfortunately I still haven't lived my dream  ::'(:

----------


## Cuchculan

by far one of my favourite female singers from the 80's. 







This second video smacks of everything 1980's. Way they are all dressed.

----------


## Cuchculan

Ever drunk and want a song to sing.

----------


## Shredder

Ohh this is a theme I'm passionate about!!

Great song by the Pogues! The crowd is getting right into it! How awesome is the old fella strumming away on his guitar!!   ::): 


One of my go to styles for drinking music is True Scottish Pirate metal (Definitely NOT the false Scottish pirate metal)




Ohh also cant forget Germany >>



I went to a local Oktoberfest many years ago and woke up next morning in someone's front garden... in a very similar fashion to the end of this music clip (LOL) 

Fins.. well you have to drink Vodka there and sauna naked while slapping yourself with tree branches so I've always wanted to visit   ::  I Love this track >>




Or closer to home (but this is when they became more of an international band)

----------


## Shredder

I really like this band too "The Men That will not be blamed for nothing" from London
Punk / Victorian / steampunk / horror themes in their music. 
 For some reason the volume is quite low , which is very unpunk-like.

----------


## DanielBlueSky

Reach for the sky.....

----------


## Cuchculan

Excellent few songs. Woke me up. Nothing like a good drinking song.

----------


## Shredder

@Cuchculan Does the singer from the Pogues have a permanent slur? 
He reminds me a little of Ozzy who had both nerve and brain damage that stemmed from his years of heavy drinking and drug use.

Speaking of The Ozzman...

----------


## Shredder

Love the Tiger Lillies... very dark and extremely inappropriate but it's essentially a sad and cautionary tale

----------


## DanielBlueSky

Change the song title from Blank to Anxiety.  I got that LOL.  The name of the website

----------


## DanielBlueSky



----------


## Cuchculan

<!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
@<u><a href="https://anxietyspace.com/forums/member.php?u=10070" target="_blank">Shredder</a></u>
<!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> the singer from the Pogues never had any teeth. Or some teeth. They were in bits. He has since had work done on his mouth. Plus he was nearly always drunk. Once threw up into the crowd at a gig. LOL  The band did split up and he went on to form the Popes. They didn't last very long. I think with Ozzy it has a lot to do with his drinking and drug taken too. Must be something that happens to them after years of abuse.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan

Loved it when Amy Winehouse decided to record some very old ska songs. She does an amazing job of them. Getting the sound right from the ska music in the 60's.

----------


## Goat



----------


## Shredder

Make sure my glass is full
We can laugh 'til I'm the last to know
From now 'til nothing's left
I'm gonna drink myself to death

----------


## Shredder



----------


## DanielBlueSky



----------


## Cuchculan

This is an amazing song. Modern but has the sound of an older style of music. One of those songs people will know when they hear it. Probably from a TV advert.

----------


## Lucid



----------


## DanielBlueSky



----------


## Cuchculan

A song about valium. As it used to be handed out by doctors for everything years ago. It was mother's little helper.

----------


## Shredder

Carrying on from the @DanielBlueSky track with "Help yourself to my love" which encapsulates a very romantic sentiment, this track raises the bar slightly on the funk-o-meter. 

If this track don't getcha on the dance floor ya just aint wired up right  :Tongue:  





Louis Johnson slappin that bass at 2:21!!!!

----------


## DanielBlueSky

[QUOTE=Shredder;462313]Carrying on from the @DanielBlueSky track with "Help yourself to my love" which encapsulates a very romantic sentiment, this track raises the bar slightly on the funk-o-meter. 

If this track don't getcha on the dance floor ya just aint wired up right  :Tongue:  





Summer of 1999 my dad was driving us to some summer vacation spot at Lake George.  The song below came on the radio.  I still remember digging it way back then.  Enough many years later to search for it on Youtube when it became available.  

 It's sort of came to symbolize my lost youth  :Tongue: . If only I had more interest in learning musical interests at that age versus sports all the time.

Anyway still a great song

----------


## Cuchculan

I'll stick to the Doobie brothers to get me up on the dance floor.

----------


## CeltAngel

Anne Rice novels, my first tube of black lipstick and computer nerding in my blacked out room. This takes me back there. Very nostalgic for that time in this moment.

----------


## Cuchculan

Love this next band. you just want to relax, just put them on and chill. Best when the sun is out and you can sit out back in the grass with your eyes shut soaking up the rays. ( Do have all their studio albums )





Is worth adding in that their songs can be very long. Love the fact that they done a whole album about animals.

----------


## Lucid



----------


## DanielBlueSky



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## DanielBlueSky

underrated singer.  RIP

----------


## DanielBlueSky



----------


## Lucid

::

----------


## Lucid



----------


## Cuchculan

@Otherside
 some Big Country for you.

----------


## Lucid



----------


## Sainnot

Sums up how I feel.

----------


## Lucid



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Lucid



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Lucid



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## DanielBlueSky



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Lucid



----------


## CeltAngel

Relevant blog entry

----------


## CeltAngel

I've got a feeling,
with the wrong people.
And I can't control my thoughts!

I wish that I could sleep,
and just get this over with.
This is only Highschool bullshit!

I was wrong,
absolutely numb.
No good around people,
everyone knows and watches me.

How did I get here tonight?
What am I doing here?
How did I reach this state?
How did I lose my sight?

I'm lost, I'm freaking.
And everybody knows, everyone's watching.
So here's all my hopes and aspirations.
Nothing but puke!

God, I'm so lonely!

I feel so alone, alone!
Thought I'd try,
thought I'd feel!

Why do I gotta be such a stupid [BEEP]?
Oh, you dumb bugger!

I just want to feel!

I was wrong,
absolutely numb.
No good around people,
everyone knows and watches me.

----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Lucid

> Relevant blog entry



I tried checking out your blog!Error something something. 

This song cracks me up.  ::):

----------


## Nyctophilia

Just learnt that LiL BO WEEP/Unaloon died. Listened to some of her music a few years ago. Happening to a lot of these younger 'emo rap' musicians. Very similar to 90s grunge but that was at later ages. RIP.

----------


## Nyctophilia

So that's xxxtencion, Lil Peep, LiL BO WEE. Zheani is still alive. Some of her new stuff reminds me of Prodigy. I don't like a lot of her stuff, and her vocals are generally weak imo but every now and then parts of her tracks or specific tracks come out very well.





It's kind of like a mix of Grimes, Prodigy and Hole lol. F��CK THE HOLLYWOOD CULT is a great song too. I feel like she's improving over time though. DIRTBIKE (2020,) was pretty good too. Her trap metal tracks sound better than some of her other experiments, but that might just be personal preference.

----------


## Nyctophilia



----------


## Cuchculan

This is a close friend of mine. Live stream video shot last week. Might as well put it out there.

----------


## Nyctophilia

Wow yeah, stumbled on the rest and a lot of this is leagues ahead of most of her earlier work. I think everything she's done with King Yosef is pretty great. These tracks are from an EP called I Hate People On The Internet EP and the title made me lol as well. (Not sure how to embed timestamps.)

https://youtu.be/N9YUyq5HFGA?t=305

----------


## Nyctophilia

I found out about this when it happened (I mean not literally lol on the day it was announced,) but was listening to this so RIP Taylor Hawkins.





(Apparently that's what I do in this thread now.)

I loved this song a lot in the 2000s. I don't think I bought the album this is from though ironically. I think what I might have done is liked this and a few other songs from a mix of albums that came on kerrang radio + music channels (which I used to listen to/watch obsessively before music on YouTube was a thing,) and bought their most recent album at the time which was In Your Honor lol. 

(Generally speaking it would be insane to buy a band's entire back catalogue but I did do that with Green Day lol when I was 14~ up until American Idiot and it was big even at that time. In fairness I listened to all of them tons with the exception of their first album. They had songs about some 18+ topics lol. One of my favourite songs is about that on the Warning album haha. There's another with a similar theme on an earlier album but I didn't care for that track as much musically was more like a joke track. Where as this one is very catchy. Though I think they actually hired someone for the song (not musically. That's probably a rumour too.) I think Warning was actually a very underrated album tbh. Mostly I just liked how post punk bands back then seemed to be having a lot of fun, they probably weren't everything's probably terrible and everyone is evil. What is this post.)

People have a way easier time finding stuff now but tbh I appreciate it less. I remember visiting my friend and finding she had the music channel version of Kerrang and was like =O !!!! because we just had the free digital TV starting when I was about 11 (before that we had 5 channels.) So there were radio stations on the TV and 2 music channels but it was mostly mainstream pop & hiphop music (though there was more mainstream rock during this period than now thankfully,) and then since I was mostly into rock I'd try to commandeer the TV during times when they had special rock genre shows on. That's also how I found one of the best music videos of all time:





And yeah I know.

----------


## Nyctophilia

I like how Avril does this about once every album probably or something (tbf I only own her first two albums and have just listened to a selection of her other tracks.) An exaggeration perhaps. It seems like it though. Here was the last time I noticed:





And everytime it's like 'old Avril is back!!!!!' I'd say it must suck for her but she's a millennial and all we seem to have and create is hauntology/nostalgia. So much so that Avril was actually replaced by a clone after the second album don't you know. It's not that she changed it's just that there's two.

I do like the gang with the tutus that's an aesthetic.

And I'm going to be that guy. This is more like her third album and maybe the last single of the second album. Old old is like:





More vulnerable.

To this day I still remember my dad reacting to her early work negatively because he thought she was ripping off Alanis Morissette. He liked Jagged Little Pill.





(released last month.) She has scene hair lol.

I didn't like her song Girlfriend and how catty/bratty her music started to sound later on (at least the parts/songs I listened to like the song 'Best Damn Thing.') So kind of went off her but a few are alright musically. She wasn't my favourite either at the time, but fits into the tapestry.

----------


## Nyctophilia

^

I like how that first track is musically heavier though. Also Travis Barker on drums. Has led me to this lol:





Forgot about this classic:





Oh she did a song with Siickbrain too





Sort of reminds me of old Deftones (or well like 90s/2000s nu metal.) That's very good. This has been a good rabbit hole trip.

I was not prepared for how great that would be. They're going to have to form a band now. Also actually do have to point out they're kind of singing in English accents might just be my imagination (it's very subtle.) I like it though it's usually the reverse.

edit: lol

https://www.billboard.com/music/feat...ew-1235056257/

How does Siickbrain/Caroline still not have a wikipedia article lol? This is like Crywank but worse. Who are that other band? The ones with the ambiguous location who are purposefully mysterious and write a lot of songs about true crime? In fairness I've kind of answered the question there :') and they might have one now haven't checked back. SKYND yeah. Oh they do now cool beans. I estimate Siickbrain will get one sometime in the next 2 years. SKYND's tracks Columbine and Katherine Knight are very good but the latter one is a bit hard to listen to emotionally. Like Throbbing Gristle or Coil (I mean not really on that level emotionally though because the sound is a bit more mainstream.) I love Coil though but seriously it's doing all kinds of things:





The first track by them I listened to probably and it's very good:





Coil are a bit like the final product of Throbbing Gristle in a way, but some of the other spin off projects that formed from that band had good music too. But Throbbing Gristle was a lot more chaotic/experimental.

----------


## Nyctophilia

Oh no. That's all I could say to this. Then was like 'gen z are satirising us' looked up his age 31. He's about a year older than me. No excuse. This is bleak. It's kind of self-deprecation/satire though I know...





(Missed this but Travis Barker pops up again hahaha.)

...And the weird thing is like... That's not how we dressed/the vibe at the same time though you can see the vague influences and pop punk stylistic elements, and that's certainly not the emo that existed which there was a whole research paper written by a teacher on that haha (and the way nobody wanted to be it, and it was often seen in the same light as a certain 3 letter slur socially.) The less cool 'goth.' And it wasn't the emo that existed in the 80s that we already weren't. His style is that 'fuckboy' alternative gen z style e-boy/e-girl thing I guess. Lil Peep ish RIP:





Which of course they got from people in their late 20s-mid 30s now. I assume. (Die Antwoord really.) This is doing something weird to the space-time continuum. Tbh though Benji Madden prob invented this and is technically gen x but the tail end:





It's funny though because this is like what I was thinking about recently like someone was asking about what culturally defines gen x then I was thinking about well.. Is it what they grew up listening to or what they actually made (the latter of which was most of what I listened to growing up.) Now technically millennials especially the younger ones are making a larger portion of the music and it's a mixed bag. Gen z's music is more like Zheanie and probably more interesting on average, even though you can hear influences, it's not just pure hauntology. It's mixing things together at least. Though I will say there's a lot of really half dead sounding music as well which is hit or miss and not my cup of tea. Lil Peep's had some good tracks he was gen Z/younger again.

Like I don't relate to this particularly (that's not the right wording I mean it's not emotionally resonating or nostalgic typically.) I can listen to some of it. But this is what we sold gen Z? Also not a generational thing but everyone is going blonde lately.









^ Fun fact for no one but me. Someone in one of their other music videos has an IAMX tattoo. IAMX is of course gen x (he really is though.) I know. I'll be here all week.





Too lazy in spite of all these posts to find the part and timestamp it. Also I think Jonathan Davis from Korn was involved with this and I forgot but remembered while listening still pretty obvious.

I was pretty into the nu-goth/ninja-goth aesthetic that popped up in the early 2010s though which is what he's doing in the above video with the long black layered top. By that I mean I bought 3 or so pieces of clothing which is a lot these days I've rarely bought clothing since I was a teenager besides band t-shirts at concerts.

Hard to even think of millennial artists I've listened to haha. These guys. Technically Evanescence/Amy Lee counts. Probably a bunch of British artists. Wolf Alice are OK. There's a lot of OK. 'Is Kaki King technically a millennial? No she is not' there are some other electronic acts I think like Mr Kitty. I was too lazy to commit to making music so I can't really complain.

Wait I figured out where we went now this sort of thing:













Lol:

Yes this is it the defining meme (which I can't get to embed oh my god [Skrillex omg soundbyte from scary monsters]):

http://www.quickmeme.com/img/81/81a6...849cbe38d5.jpg

'I never wanted the throne. I only wanted to be Skrillex.'

This is a different meme but I really only need that caption tbh the image doesn't add anything it's just Loki again.



I honestly forgot Skrillex ever existed but recently remembered.

We ruined literature with our weird fixation on Harry Potter, and the film industry with our obsession with comic book films too. :') I mean we're not overly involved in the films and didn't write those books, but I'm fairly sure we've been a large chunk of the ongoing market. J.K.Rowling became a problematic bigot to save us from ourselves. No I need to stop.

Also all the generational stuff is just another way to sell people more [BEEP] but #mbti anyway #Ravenclaw

----------


## Nyctophilia

Also though speaking of Korn and Skrillex:





I should have started this post sooner. Other one got way too long with editing.





> Old korn fans hate this song for being different than their old stuff, but fail to realize THATS what made korn so popular to begin with. nu metal was a revolution in metal. That kind of music was never done before.



Yup was thinking more or less that exactly.

----------


## Nyctophilia

Well I guess that clears up whether My Chemical Romance are going to make new material. How does this only have 29,422k views so far lol? (inb4 100k though.)





My wireless headphones are out of batteries. Don't they know what time it is?

Starts off Black Parade album, then gets more Three Cheers and gets increasingly more post hardcore 2-4 minutes in, then Black Parade again, then the ending is kinda Three Cheers/Bullets.

It's good.

Um someone was like 'I'll listen to anything by them even show tunes or another snowflake song'

Yeah, that's nice, but um no. I am not here for that. I'm here for the last minute of this song:





Among other things.

Actually is there a musical though? Lol it seems like Black Parade would get one, and American Idiot has one. I would be more interested if it had nothing to do with that album and the music was like their first two though or something entirely new.

Also why are there two uploads of that track? This one has no comments and 6k views and a different title. It doesn't say it's unlisted but if I go on the channel I can't see it. I reloaded the page too and it didn't change I mean it changed from 5k to 6k. Weird.





Oh it's one of those weird 'topic' music things yeah I don't get how they work.

Edit: Actually it's very slightly giving me Welcome Home vibes

----------


## Nyctophilia

The above video has Helena in. I think this is still my fav though just the way he comes out of nowhere like an emo cryptid lmfao:





Now and then I think about how a lot of emo/post-hardcore music even some of the poppy stuff is probably technically heavier than a lot of 80s metal but gets framed in a um certain way. And I don't know why but that's very entertaining to me. I like how there's some kind of heaviness/masculinity singularity there too.

This will be gentle/easy listening in 20 years time:





Already kind of is. I just wanted to post Arch Enemy. Damn they're so good. It's consumed hip hop too kinda (trap metal) 

(I'm not posting that because it's emo, but because of the heavy music singularity. Actually Arch Enemy has gotten less heavy and she's including more clean vocals in the stuff I've seen from their new album but this actually got to trending and so it drags along other mainstream music or something gradually. And it's heavier than Lacuna Coil et al's vocals in the 2000s.)





You know sometimes bands have a male and female vocalist and then the male vocalist will do scream vocals (like Lacuna Coil, or just heavier stuff because a lot of women in metal bands in the 2000s used to be operatic. I'm sorry but that was a thing yeah.)





She's doing it all lol. 

Something like this though maybe:





Not the singing parts of a lot of songs particularly obviously but yeah since it's melodic hardcore punk basically you get hard rock/metal and then screaming vocals interspersed too. Yeah this is pushing it into metalcore etc but oh well. 









Botchla is such a good track.

----------


## Nyctophilia

This is now emo hour. Emo hour being actually several hours. Yeah Billy Talent's first album in particular was great very angsty teen and edgy.





TAKE ON THE WHOLE WORLD FIGHT WITH THE YOUNG GIRLS. I'M INSANE IT'S YOUR FAULT. 

I said this before but when people are like 'why are millennials' I would just point them mostly to that album. Actually it's not a great why, but it is a great reflection.





This actually encapsulates emo perfectly:





Mm tasty horror punk. I'm including it though.

----------


## Nyctophilia

In light of the allegations about Die Antwoord by their kids just thinking about Zheanie's diss track called The Question about them prob shouldn't post the video though lol.

----------


## Nyctophilia

> Well I guess that clears up whether My Chemical Romance are going to make new material. How does this only have 29,422k views so far lol? (inb4 100k though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wireless headphones are out of batteries. Don't they know what time it is?
> 
> Starts off Black Parade album, then gets more Three Cheers and gets increasingly more post hardcore 2-4 minutes in, then Black Parade again, then the ending is kinda Three Cheers/Bullets.
> ...



Oh no:





Damn bru. I thought it was a decent entry. (Better with headphones though.) Can see where he's coming from about the mix/production though, but I believe it is a stylistic choice.

Someone posted this lol:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

The Penguins/Rangers game.

----------


## Nyctophilia

The opening lyrics to Hooker with a Penis by Tool kind of reminds me of the bridge in Author Unknown by Jack off Jill. It's just a similar pace and then the lyrics 'I met a boy' and 'I met a man' is similar.









I point this out everytime I post this song but the Jack off Jill song is actually about Marilyn Manson lol (also point out how underrated the album is haha.) And Jessicka wrote it because he wrote about her being a groupie in his autobiography. So they're also both angry diatribes about the same sort of thing actually and now I'm wondering... But I'm sure it's probably a coincidence. Although if Billy Howerdel follows IAMX and worked on ?nima as a guitar technician... It's not inconceivable. (There's some logic here but too lazy to explain.)

I think this is better posting about things on social media tbh.

Pretty random comparison but I was listening to a couple of tracks off ?nima. Also ?nima is a great track too.





Also related:





But yeah about Jack off Jill that's partly because they disappeared after their second album and before they could potentially peak commercially enough to get more fans. Similar would have happened to MCR if they disappeared before Black Parade. The only Scarling song I listened to really and ended up liking was Crispin Glover. It is very good though:





I also like that it's supposedly about how Jessicka was suffering from insomnia while watching movies with Crispin Glover in and then started hallucinating. Yeah it's actually a comment on this video lol I don't know if this is true though:





> he wasn't her ex. she used to watch his movies and not sleep for days and began to hallucinate. his movies is what kept her sane basically. she came through some tough times sometimes hallucinating about him or watching his films and dedicated a song to him as she says at the end..''save us all''

----------


## Nyctophilia

I need something like that but new.  It won't work though because of the nostalgia/emotional connection thing. I guess this is a start:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Recently, Dying to Know by Tegan and Sara. Sort of reflects my state of mind on some things these days.

----------


## Nyctophilia

The simulacrum/inhuman thing that seems to be the theme of multiple videos now.









> Oh I see. When King Princess is affectionate with a mannequin it's "hot" and "artistic" and "a beautifully-crafted metaphore", but when I do it it's "concerning" and "we didn't know you were like this, Raquel" and suddenly I need "therapy to figure out my feelings". Sounds kinda unfair.



edit:

I posted this before in a deleted post and the beginning of this I found a bit boring (a lot of her music is kind of a style I need to be in the right mood/year to listen to since I often prefer heavier music,) but it starts to pick up after about 2:30 minutes in and then after 4 minutes in with the extra instruments and screaming and stuff it gets really good (also the screams):





Also I like the music video because it has that nightwalking/liminal vibe.

Also lol:





Compilation:

----------


## Nyctophilia

> Me pointing out they're looking for The Fratellis' 'Chelsea Dagger' to someone who didn't have to experience freshers week in 2006
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FWYMbnnX...jpg&name=large



Ugh I remember that song and that would have quickly become annoying. I don't remember anything really being overplayed during that time in 2009. Trying to remember what songs were even out then. I mean I guess Riverside and I Gotta Feeling by Black Eyed Peas was notable but not to an extreme point. I feel like Earthquake by Labrinth was played a bunch but that was much later. Also LMFAO tracks. You know what it was this:









> can we take a moment to appreciate ke$ha, she's literally CEO of tiktok



Nothing good came from those two words. This is her worst song I believe, though it was also the world's best selling digital single for a while. Also for some reason this era of Ke$ha's just makes me think of the words 'white girl wasted' related lol:





'This is a pawn shop. But yeah I can do that.'

'are we the cutest couple you've ever seen?'

'nope'

Oh it's raining finally.

But back to Chelsea Dagger.





> This is the most popular unknown song of all time



How? There's a lot of lyrics to google.

These are basically the same song/music video really:









I mean I'll give bonus points to the Black Eyed Peas' flat party I guess though they peaked before this track, because there's a skateboard at one point, Taboo's hair and Fergie's voice. Also that's a surprisingly boring party vibe for Lady Gaga. She really levelled up later.

----------


## Nyctophilia

This is one of the best songs I've ever heard live tbh but can't find a live video that does it justice. It was better live than in the studio recording I think. 





Mercy and I am Terrified are also great live.

He switches up most of the music slightly every tour though I think. The last concert I was supposed to go to was IAMX as well in 2020 but that got cancelled (actually I went to two virtual concerts after that lol, but it's not the same,) and they're not coming to the UK on their current tour (I don't think? I dunno,) but I'm still uncomfortable going to concerts because of covid -sigh- this is from their most recent tour I guess:





I don't know why but I only just realised that concert is outside lol. (No it's really obvious though was I just not focussing on the background at all? :') that makes sense though considering.) Ah man that would be so cool because it's small (I assume, IAMX concerts always are,) and outside. Actually I don't know if it is googling the venue maybe it's a backdrop that would be really cool though. It looks like it is though right? That has to be maybe they have an outdoor area as well. I want to teleport to that time/location. In an alternate reality, without covid.





I think they were giving out headphones at recent concerts too (to listen to during the concert.) Oh yeah you can see later in the video lol.

----------


## Nyctophilia

Also speaking of concerts and getting covid (because she did unfortunately,) I don't know this band (Clan of Xymox,) really but I want to know what song is playing at 8:56 in this video I did look through a few of their songs on YouTube I guess I'm going to have to go through their whole discography or something. Or I could probably post on reddit or something but no I guess.





(I also recognise the person at 7:35 with the long hair. Long hair really wasn't helpful at all in this video why did I say that force of habit. Black also wouldn't work :') the person in the style of clothing everyone at that point of the video is wearing with the very pale skin that everyone has. They have long pinkish hair having their photo taken but I don't 100% know where from. Think they might be one of the several people I bothered to follow on instagram. I never use instagram but I had to make one a few years ago to watch something. I've definitely seen their photos somewhere anyway.)

Nevermind found setlist that should narrow it down. Lol of course it's called Emily. Such a goth song name lol anyway.





This was created in the 2000s though right? Yup you can tell because it's more darkwave. You know like:









(it might also have something to do with audio fidelity I don't know you just know)

----------


## Nyctophilia

Lol this is like what I've been listening to over the last couple of weeks actually:













I just found the juxtaposition amusing. Also in the last 4 posts in general.

----------


## Otherside

Justin Biebers Baby. 

Not by choice, I might add, I am being forced to listen to it by the restaurant downstairs. I think there's a birthday party on? I don't know.

----------


## Doseone



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Heelsbythebridge

A hockey game play by play

----------


## Doseone

^that was supposed to be Caroline Polachek - Door

----------


## Nyctophilia

I was looking for the studio version of this song but clicked on this and I realised I was actually at this concert lol. I sort of recognised what he was saying vaguely but then read the description and was like 'huh I could have gone to this one actually.' He tours quite a lot and makes tons of music constantly. Like his discography has to be up there for most music created by any artist.





There were three concerts in three days and I went to the second day but I think on either the third or first day they played my favourite song live (Buying New Soul,) which is very rarely played and I've never seen live even though I've seen Steven Wilson 4 times in concert (he didn't have the same exact setlist any of the three nights I think,) so that was a huge bummer. It's a Porcupine Tree track and though they usually play some they don't really play those. I think he just did it because Richard Barbieri was there that night. It was probably the first night because I think the third was recorded for a DVD and can only find versions recorded by the crowd lol.





This is an older live performance they recorded for another DVD:





Studio version is a little different and longer.

And somehow this wasn't part of an album or anything just a collection of unreleased songs and B-sides lol.

There were a lot of acoustic tracks on the day I went. Oh the uploader recorded the whole thing lol. Think I've found this upload before actually:





They played The Sky Moves Sideways and Even Less though.

Funniest moment though (Pornography by The Cure was one of my favourite albums I listened to when I was about 15 lol.) Was trying to find this in YouTube search and then remembered. 'Oh yes no that's an unlisted video I uploaded to one of my YouTube channels.' Lmfao.





I actually like the audio for trains better on mine than the other upload too lol I don't think it's better quality I think I was nearer + nostalgia. Don't have the full track though





After the acoustic bit I was asked to stop filming lol opps. It was seated so I think it took them a while to notice.

I would just record random parts of songs which is really dumb lol (but also I think even when I did upload most/all of a song I edited them for YouTube) different concert definitely not the best quality:





This one actually got a bunch of views and this comment lol:





> Hey. cool video. I'm wondering if you have a fuller version of the mikael ?kerfeltd part that you could upload. I've been really wanting to see this song live (it's one of my favorite albums) but I haven't been able to come across any other footage. it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks !



No I am a huge dick/tease lol. Someone else has since uploaded a version lol but for a while that was the only one on YouTube and it was the only time they performed it live I think? Part way through this video lol 'I only recorded half of his joke, I'll explain below' X-D





> Random footage. Figure I might as well make this public since there are apparently no viewing restrictions and UMPG publishing are monetising it anyway. Hopefully it doesn't get taken down.
> 
> Why can't we have brackets in descriptions? Seems weird lol...
> 
> *Also ignore the bit talking about below that was meant for somewhere else. Also a few of the other comments are now outdated/irrelevant*



How dare you past self. I don't remember the joke now. You never think about me gosh.

A lot of his live songs are really great but at a certain point he started doing a certain style for his live versions of Index that I didn't really like as much. I prefer the studio version for that track.

Like this is great:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PuSd1liCuE

But then at a certain point he started doing this talking thing (I don't know if that's the main difference but it sounds less melodic):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaALRUJTxWg

At this point the lyrics are kind of funny to me because I'm broken but also because it just reminds me of this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAd8WyKaWbM

Just imagine Charlie and Dennis doing a rendition:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzaVd6zl2bA

Listening to Index while watching this clip at the same time wasn't terrible.  

It's Always Sunny The Musical. Got to have a song about spaghetti day

----------


## Doseone



----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Rudolph the red nosed reindeer

----------


## Nyctophilia

"Derrida does not stop repeating himself."

He's just like me fr.

(this letter is almost certainly fake btw.)

Also coined the word hauntology lol. Later that became associated with music in particular. 





This doesn't actually quite work here since I can actually answer the sound of 2005 and 2010 (especially 2005,) and the main difference is that there was increased variety and less monopoly because of the internet (especially true of the 2010s.) Also the 'is this even music' sentiment is still very much still alive haha. Look at the reaction to mumble rap and trap metal etc.

For the 2000s there was a kind of 'the Supernatural (TV show) boys' are in a Hard rock band aesthetic/musical style was quite popular (like Breaking Benjamin.) And pop punk obviously. Dreadlocks/cyber dreads. Rap rock/metal, nu-metal. Vaguely distorted nu-metal guitar sound (there's a better way of saying this but I'm going to keep saying that.) Some of this overlapped with the 90s because the decade was 95-2005 and that's not how most people like to model musical decades. Also some 'decades' are slightly longer than others. Not unique post-punk started in the late 70s and continued into the 80s. 2004 seems to be a very defining year in music for the 2000s and 97 for the 90s part.





Skillet obviously: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGcsIdGOuZY(I actually went to uni with the clone of the female singer lol. That's how I discovered this song.)

That was a very common sound. Lots of songs about like fighting like a monster/animal etc within (I noticed Starset picked up on that aspect):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqds0B_meys

^ This song was in _every amv_ in the late 2000s on YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvtJVku_mJw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDKwCvD56kw

Industrial kind of guitar sounds. It takes influence from industrial rock like NiN but also hip hop, goth rock, post-hardcore etc.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvknOXGPzCQ

Rock was kind of everywhere then. The same director who created this Marilyn Manson video for The Beautiful People made one for Christina Aguilera and that was also heavier than pop is now. And the creepy distortion was everywhere.

This wasn't my favourite Evanescence song at all and they strong armed them into having a rapper on the track. But it combines so many of these elements together you can see why this track was popular:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YxaaGgTQYM

More of the creepy distortion. This Jack off Jill album came out in 2000 (they spent a lot of time with Marilyn Manson and had overlapping band members so you can see some of the similarities in sound to early Manson though Scott Putesky did work on that track he did on this one.) This Birthday Massacre track is similar too

You start to see post rock and such in the mid-late 2000s. Which sometimes sounds like Breaking Benjamin fused with 90s alt rock in space. Everyone starts to get nebula leggings as we move into the 2010s. This is when things start 'slowing down'

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhXHH2sZlQU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cIryoXp4gk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85blcsevfvI

And Starset are a 2010 band with a 2000s sound (you can't make that distinction unless there is a 2000s sound):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAMiX5EEbFU

Another 2000s track in 2021:





"Oh I never wanted to brag." etc Tbf with shadows of Welcome to Paradise by Green Day (though there's 2 recordings of this song and the more realised version this reminds me of was a '95 track which is in that approximate 95-2005 pop punk window,) there's also an American Idiot feel to this. And then the distorted guitars make an appearance of course.

2010 is when e-genres started to appear so you get more social commentary that is hauntological and the distortion is still there because 'everything is surreal, ethereal, liminal and decaying' are the ongoing vibes. But there's more experimentation. lots of sampling. And video games, computer sound effects, and the internet are becoming a central feature in music:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQkPcPqTq4M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5370p64SWI

Remix of the Playstation start up sound of course:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYfWXz20Qso

Once again this started earlier with references from Skrillex in song titles in the 2000s:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw

Witch house obviously (so you start to see occult themes merging with chopped and screwed hip hop):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpEkXk6u_b4

Some of this and related genres are very interesting:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcMx-kpFRAs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rk1qjjU9jQc

NiN were really huge but even in the above video she doesn't think to make the 90s sound defined by that but by this point aggressive electronic music that draws from like aggrotech and industrial and dark electronic is blending into the mainstream a lot more:









This track is one of the most interesting. It's a bit like dark mirror world 70s which is appropriate because the defining drugs were again increasingly throughout the 2010s and onwards an overlap of psychedelics and opiates:





Skynd obviously

This blends into the mainstream with ??? (Crosses)  (but it loses a lot of the musical style in the process much I love Chino Moreno/Deftones/??? (Crosses.))

You have post rock and a lot of introspective and emotionally flattened effect lo-fi music - for lack of a better way of putting it - that's very different from the 2000s heavy aggressive music (like Billie Eilish, Chelsea Wolfe, Phoebe Brigers, Giles Corey) Along those lines this is the decade that created 'mumble rap'

Blackgaze becomes a thing which blends post rock and black metal:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwE5FG-pIdk

Some of all this music draws on older electronic music and post-rock from the 2000s like God is an Astronaut, Mogwai, and even older electronic artists like Coil and Aphex Twin. Even Deftones in the sense of having more hushed vocals with some elements of rock.

It's a very electronic decade outside of the hiphop singularity that started to occur. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R1die4Hsw0

Very 2010s:





This is very interesting:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL41EXic65g

This is from 2008 but is part of what defines the 2010s mainstream sound:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MigfipDmY-0

You also see the computers appearing subtly in R&B as we go into the 2020s:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkmMoR9jh68

This Patrick Wolf track is 2010 music in the 2000s essentially (2005):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_SmgtN0ETc

It's a bit too early to point out what artists sound like they come from the 2010s right now.

There was some folktronica + baroque pop sort of thing you see with Final Fantasy/Owen Pallett and IAMX here too. This was all obviously inspired by Bjork and Kate Bush of course. But everything was always inspired by everything.

There's some cute anecdote of Chris Corner meeting Bjork in an interview I can't find now and then being like 'I want to have her babies' or something (don't remember fully,) and then being embarrassed. They covered Venus as a Boy too:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ou3EeLuEcIg





> needed Keli Ali







> Oh please, she would have ruined it. She was a nice performer but his vocals are 100 times better. Plus, his voice just sounds sexier.



This argument about which one sounds hotter and should have kept on as the lead vocalist happens every time lol on all their music videos.





> Nahhh. She's alright but she can't even hold a candle to Chris. And we all need more of Chris singing gay stuff in our lives



It's kind of the opposite of gay (male) but yeah OK. The word you are looking for is 'feminine.' '_feminine_.' Actually I've changed my mind using gay as a synonym for [BEEP] or anything adj will give Glinner an aneurysm even though he hates [BEEP] too so go ahead. This song is about bisexual threesomes. And the opening sounds so much like the opening to Teignmouth by Patrick Wolf actually now that I think about it.

So a lot of the music is fusing multiple genres and styles together and borrowing directly (via sampling,) of just in terms of inspiration from different things and kind of a melting pot. This genre fushion thing existed prior though like trip-hop in the UK in the 90s 





> It has been described as a psychedelic fusion of hip hop and electronica with slow tempos and an atmospheric sound,[5][6][7] often incorporating elements of jazz, soul, funk, reggae, dub, R&B, and other forms of electronic music, as well as sampling from movie soundtracks and other eclectic sources.[8]



This is part of the House soundtrack obviously too:













> Described as trip hop,[1] *the album had the label "goth" affixed to it by more than one reviewer.*[1][2]



That's actually very weird but I can imagine goths absolutely losing their [BEEP] over that haha which is hilarious. Move over Marilyn Manson. No really Chris did that aesthetic better too later on. Actually Sneaker Pimps worked with him on Long Hard Road out of Hell too and I don't recall all the details from interviews but that was a whole thing I think everyone's egos got in the way especially Liam, Kelli and him. (That was a whole thing for anyone who ever worked with him really lol. Trent Reznor.) I do actually like a bunch of Marilyn Manson's music though.





> Manson would recall that while recording the song, "The guitar player of the Sneaker Pimps had just got hit in the foreskin and he told me about it, which is a dumb as [BEEP] thing to do, because the first thing I did was hit him in the dick, and I'm sure that probably added to the tension in the room."[1]



Anyway Maybe cause of Small Town Witch (because of the witch thing,) and The Fuel. After Every Party I Die was a bit dark I guess.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8oMXyLn53Q

If you reach a lot. I think I can almost hear it:





Bearing in mind I don't think this specific song was ever really considered goth:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkJwpYrcAko

Like the heavyness with the magical tinkling sound. That's also a great/shit way to describe The Cure's back catalogue lol.

Wait what am I doing? (No not the autistic rambling I mean when considering The Cure specifically.) This is probably a better example (it's much heavier and darker but you have the 'magical tinkling' icicle like sound repeating through it):





Some former trip hop artists like Chris Corner (from Sneaker Pimps now IAMX) are still making pretty interesting music and was throughout the 2000s. But this isn't mainstream at all. And I'm just posting this now because IAMX. Let's be honest.





That being said I didn't really care for the new Sneaker Pimps stuff during my brief listen.

You have no idea how long it took me to remember the name of/find Ari Lennox.

I'm trying to do something impossible in this post. But that's part of the sound of the 2000s/2010s.

Also if you want complete revolution you need new instruments otherwise over time you just start to refine things more and more.

Man I really need to create something decent with those oven recordings some day. This experiment which is hardly music was all I did with it. It was just such a great oven. The sonically creepiest object that ever came into my life. There's a 98% chance that's not going to happen.

----------

